# what happened to the no heat straight plates thread ckw and launch?



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2014)

When will it launch or has it already? I can't find the thread and I WANT those plates!


UPDATE:
Launched today on kickstarter here. Yippeeee! 



http://kck.st/1jpV6YX


I want them NOW


----------



## Amarilles (May 8, 2014)

The threads seem to have been deleted? I don't know but maybe she had the wrong kind of account? I think to sell your own product one needs a vendor account.

The concept speaks for itself, and I'll definitely be donating once we're able, but all those threads were starting to feel a little bit spammy to me  ...so could it have been that? Hopefully she'll come back with the proper account (if that's the issue) once we can donate.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 8, 2014)

I knew that was going to happen. It was just too much hahahaha


----------



## Blairx0 (May 8, 2014)

Thank goodness hopefully next time it will be ONE thread


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2014)

Oh okay. I did think the many threads were too much. I assumed she was just excited and used each to announce each new step but it would serve her better to have just one.

Either way I don't want them all deleted. They should keep just one so that we can at least follow it and see when it launches because I know some of us naturals (MEEEE!!) would appreciate knowing alternative methods to stretch or straighten the hair and the product does seem pretty good. I am just waiting for it to launch, like hurry up so I can buy some! I want them _yesterday_ .  Seriously I'm getting impatient.


----------



## nlamr2013 (May 8, 2014)

Has op been banned?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2014)

nlamr2013 said:


> Has op been banned?



I don't think so, I just saw her post in another thread yesterday. That's why I could not understand why things went poof but maybe there were just too many threads. Maybe she can use this one to update us. Hey I brought it up not her. We're allowed to bring up products that interest us. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm getting nothing out of this...except I hope for those stretch plates when it launches through my own purchase. I saved the previous kickstarter link she gave out on kickstarter under my favorites and clicked the link that says "update me when it launches". I hope I get an email or she posts it here or somewhere clearly. And I hope she cools down on opening threads for it so she doesn't get banned. One post, one thread will do. I know I can't be the only one on the lookout.


----------



## Soratachi (May 8, 2014)

I want those pleates too.


----------



## cocosweet (May 8, 2014)

The member's name is knbradley. I don't think she has been banned. It looks like we can still PM her.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 8, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I saved the previous kickstarter link she gave out on kickstarter under my favorites and clicked the link that says "update me when it launches". I hope I get an email or she posts it here or somewhere clearly.


luckiestdestiny, Dangit! I ain't think to do all that.  Let me know when you find something out.


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, there were entirely too many threads.


----------



## SexySin985 (May 8, 2014)

Did the other poster who accused the creator of stealing someones idea ever come back to explain herself?


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 8, 2014)

She has a thread on CN, but only one member has replied.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 8, 2014)

She's on Hairlista peddling it too.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 8, 2014)

I can respect the hustle. If she's legit I wish her much favor. If she isn't, she will be outed at some point. I am hoping and believe she is legit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2014)

I personally thought it would have been better served in the Vendor/Seller Forum.

And I agree....too many threads and a little too much hi-jacking other threads.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2014)

SexySin985 said:


> Did the other poster who accused the creator of stealing someones idea ever come back to explain herself?



From what I understand that was a misread/mistype on the part of the poster. They were speaking about her product. They were not saying she stole anything.  She was about to die until it cleared up and started showing patent information and on and on.  The poster had to come back and say they mistyped. It was cleared up pretty quickly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2014)

I just checked. It looks like she has been a member for four years so I don't think she's just trying to peddle, but she does want us aware and I think she just went too hard at it. I'm aware of how kickstarter works from supporting other projects.  On kickstarter if she doesn't get to her goal she will get $0, everyone will be refunded, and be unable to manufacture her product much less give us our plates (for those who want them). And as she's not a vendor (yet), because she's trying to fund her venture (the plates are rewards on kickstarter not merchandise...rewards for helping her fund her business)...I think it's a fine line which I'm okay with as long as it's not a hijacking thing. 

Sidenote: So @knbradley feel free to mention the launch one time in here. Just stop with the everywhere thing or you could get banned understandably. Trust the people who want the product will find you if you are respectful in the way you post it and don't overwhelm threads with it.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> From what I understand that was a misread/mistype on the part of the poster. They were speaking about her product. They were not saying she stole anything.  She was about to die until it cleared up and started showing patent information and on and on.  The poster had to come back and say they mistyped. It was cleared up pretty quickly.



I don't remember it getting cleared up. So what did the poster intend to type?

I clearly remember the poster saying that she had taken someone else's idea and her marketing information was almost word for word. Then she said she was getting ready to contact them right then and let them know.

So what was the mistype? And what did she say to clear it up?


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I just checked. It looks like she has been a member for four years so I don't think she's just trying to peddle, but she does want us aware and I think she just went too hard at it. I'm aware of how kickstarter works from supporting other projects.  On kickstarter if she doesn't get to her goal she will get $0, everyone will be refunded, and be unable to manufacture her product much less give us our plates (for those who want them). And as she's not a vendor (yet), because she's trying to fund her venture (the plates are rewards on kickstarter not merchandise...rewards for helping her fund her business)...I think it's a fine line which I'm okay with as long as it's not a hijacking thing.
> 
> Sidenote: So @knbradley feel free to mention the launch one time in here. Just stop with the everywhere thing or you could get banned understandably. Trust the people who want the product will find you if you are respectful in the way you post it and don't overwhelm threads with it.



I agree. I think she was just excited. Understandable when you are in the start up phase.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I don't remember it getting cleared up. So what did the poster intend to type?
> 
> I clearly remember the poster saying that she had taken someone else's idea and her marketing information was almost word for word. Then she said she was getting ready to contact them right then and let them know.
> 
> So what was the mistype? And what did she say to clear it up?



LEt's ask @knbradley, bring her in here as I don't have access to that thread. From what I thought, the poster was talking about word for word but realized it was knbradley's product and "never mind" whoops (atleast that's what I thought but I was skimming as the thread was getting bigger). Meanwhile knbradley showed she has a patent. That means she is the original creator. If someone else is out there the first thing an inventor needs to do is patent their work so from the patent I am assuming it's hers originally. With that said I also saw in the thread a mention of two similar poducts but others stopped that by saying they were rollers and not the same thing. They smooth but they didn't straighten and thus separate products.

 I know I'd be up in arms if someone stole from someone else and seriously side eye them. So unless something else was posted later in the thread, I assume the validity of that is closed.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 8, 2014)

^^I think the OP knbradley was really excited and probably went a little too hard in her excitement, as she was definitely bombarding the board and other threads. I definitely was still interested in purchasing though.

As far as those accusations, faithVA is right. They were never totally cleared up since the person who mentioned it never came back to the thread to back her claims up with any info. When the OP came back with her patent application info, the issue was quickly dropped. So as far as I'm concerned, the OP is good, since the LHCFBI didn't dig anything up.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (May 8, 2014)

i need those plates in my life


----------



## CaraWalker (May 8, 2014)

i mean she wants to sell a hair product to a particular demographic. that demographic happens to congregate here. i dont blame her for thinking of coming here first. she did the right thing. 

my hair straightens easily so i am sure if applied correctly that particular method would work for me... my question is whether my hair would look flat iron straight like the after pics did in the videos.

either way i am in the market for a good stretching method.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> i mean she wants to sell a hair product to a particular demographic. that demographic happens to congregate here. i dont blame her for thinking of coming here first. she did the right thing.
> 
> my hair straightens easily so i am sure if applied correctly that particular method would work for me... my question is whether my hair would look flat iron straight like the after pics did in the videos.
> 
> either way i am in the market for a good stretching method.



That's what I was thinking (with the exception of my hair straightening as it isn't "easy" because it takes forever to straighten it for me but that's more the density of the hair than anything else)...and also how long does it stay straight?

 But either way even if it stretches my 4a current hiplength hair  like a blow out (without heat) or straighter (with a blow dryer) and then I can put it into plaits and take a loose for a more defined twist out, or put in it's stretched stay into a bun faster, etc thus keeping knots at bay etc etc then it's a winner period. I've paid more for flat irons than I would for this product. IT may take some time to get it right (like a few trials) but after the first couple times I'm sure I will be a wiz at using them...that is if they are gentle on the hair because I like to observe my hair over time when I introduce a new product.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 8, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @luckiestdestiny, Dangit! I ain't think to do all that.  Let me know when you find something out.



I'll post it here and then pm you too  if I find out before someone else.


----------



## Mahogony7 (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone remember how long the process is suppose to take after putting them on damp hair? They do look interesting.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (May 9, 2014)

I would buy them. I think that it is a really good idea & if I can get the blowout look without heat that's awesome because I could stretch my hair straight & still retain moisture.


----------



## SexySin985 (May 9, 2014)

Well either way I wish knbradley much success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2014)

Heck,  I'm interested too!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop (May 9, 2014)

What are these plates and where can I find information about them? I must have them!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Urban (May 9, 2014)

I hope she starts selling them soon. Everyone's almost been trying to throw their money at her to get them . As long as the price point is reasonable, they will fly off the shelves. The only thing she'll have to worry about is keeping up with the demand.


----------



## knbradley (May 9, 2014)

Hello ladies!!!

Someone just inboxed me and told me that this thread was here and I just want to take a minute to address the post above. I want to first of all apologize for offending anyone with thread listings. Originally, I was honestly just trying to get input on the video before it launched because I have only had a male perspective (my hubby) and I really wanted the advice from women out there. I really wasn't expecting such a response from the viewers and feedback was tremendously helpful!!! I was simply responding and trying to give everyone updates on the project because if it weren't for the readers and the support...I was about to launch a campaign that probably would not have been successful because I needed to make very important changes. The last post was of the final video and I was so excited to share it with the LHCF members because SO many of you inboxed, replied to the threads and gave me insight, that I wanted you to see the final results from our collaboration. I guess the threads came off as "spammy" to about 2% of the viewers and I was reported and my threads were removed. I received an email and I wrote a formal apology to the LHCF Directors as well because it was never my intent to offend or annoy anyone. To be honest, I always read and reply on this site but I never knew that I needed to create a vendor account because honestly when I signed up for the site, I didn't have a product...LOL. I am learning along the way and I am going to make sure that I follow all the rules and do this the right way. I am going to pay the fee for the vendor account and get this thing going. It was just a minor bump in the road, but I will get through it. I will post an update on the vendor page as soon as I get my account updated. Thanks ladies and again please understand that my intentions were good. Just looking for help and suggestions from other women. Take care!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 10, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> 
> Someone just inboxed me and told me that this thread was here and I just want to take a minute to address the post above. I want to first of all apologize for offending anyone with thread listings. Originally, I was honestly just trying to get input on the video before it launched because I have only had a male perspective (my hubby) and I really wanted the advice from women out there. I really wasn't expecting such a response from the viewers and feedback was tremendously helpful!!! I was simply responding and trying to give everyone updates on the project because if it weren't for the readers and the support...I was about to launch a campaign that probably would not have been successful because I needed to make very important changes. The last post was of the final video and I was so excited to share it with the LHCF members because SO many of you inboxed, replied to the threads and gave me insight, that I wanted you to see the final results from our collaboration. I guess the threads came off as "spammy" to about 2% of the viewers and I was reported and my threads were removed. I received an email and I wrote a formal apology to the LHCF Directors as well because it was never my intent to offend or annoy anyone. To be honest, I always read and reply on this site but I never knew that I needed to create a vendor account because honestly when I signed up for the site, I didn't have a product...LOL. I am learning along the way and I am going to make sure that I follow all the rules and do this the right way. I am going to pay the fee for the vendor account and get this thing going. It was just a minor bump in the road, but I will get through it. I will post an update on the vendor page as soon as I get my account updated. Thanks ladies and again please understand that my intentions were good. Just looking for help and suggestions from other women. Take care!!!



@knbradley be sure to post an update here as well or pm me so that I can do it. As this is not your thread it will be okay to do that as some do not go into the vendor threads. I seldom do. I think it was the amount of threads you were doing before as you mentioned. No one curr (or most don't that you've posted more than once...and for those that do, it's settled now), seriously we know you were excited so don't worry about that. Just GIVE US plates! And the info about them so we can support you. I'd hate for you to go on kickstarter and not make your goal. So at any rate I started this thread, so it is not you creating one about your project so it will be fine to post an update. Even if you just post they're on kickstarter and I can search and post the link. Even better, pm me so that I can get the info in this thread on time for the launch.


----------



## Soratachi (May 10, 2014)

Subscribing!!!


----------



## Mahogony7 (May 10, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> 
> Someone just inboxed me and told me that this thread was here and I just want to take a minute to address the post above. I want to first of all apologize for offending anyone with thread listings. Originally, I was honestly just trying to get input on the video before it launched because I have only had a male perspective (my hubby) and I really wanted the advice from women out there. I really wasn't expecting such a response from the viewers and feedback was tremendously helpful!!! I was simply responding and trying to give everyone updates on the project because if it weren't for the readers and the support...I was about to launch a campaign that probably would not have been successful because I needed to make very important changes. The last post was of the final video and I was so excited to share it with the LHCF members because SO many of you inboxed, replied to the threads and gave me insight, that I wanted you to see the final results from our collaboration. I guess the threads came off as "spammy" to about 2% of the viewers and I was reported and my threads were removed. I received an email and I wrote a formal apology to the LHCF Directors as well because it was never my intent to offend or annoy anyone. To be honest, I always read and reply on this site but I never knew that I needed to create a vendor account because honestly when I signed up for the site, I didn't have a product...LOL. I am learning along the way and I am going to make sure that I follow all the rules and do this the right way. I am going to pay the fee for the vendor account and get this thing going. It was just a minor bump in the road, but I will get through it. I will post an update on the vendor page as soon as I get my account updated. Thanks ladies and again please understand that my intentions were good. Just looking for help and suggestions from other women. Take care!!!


 
Well is I didn't think they were spammy compared to al those stupid what's my hair type threads I hate those with a passion. 

How long do you have to wear the plates for the hair to become straight.


----------



## Avyn (May 10, 2014)

So what are are these plates? How do they look and work? Ive never seen them and am excited!

Eta:Thank you↓↓↓

I want these!!!!! Today!!!!! 
Such a great idea knbradley  !!!!!!
It says the kickstarter acct isn't live. What does that mean? When will it be live?


----------



## virtuenow (May 10, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> What are these plates and where can I find information about them? I must have them!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Here: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/1809209820?token=5027ca0b 
And here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snhg2vJvDfo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CaraWalker (May 13, 2014)

every time i think of this product i feel like the first couple of seconds of this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyUyswTFY-U


----------



## Urban (May 13, 2014)

Jealousy is an awful, awful thing. I can't believe someone actually found the time to sit down and write a formal complaint.

You just keep going knbradley. Don't let people discourage you. You already know that the majority of us are happy for you and will be supporting your product.


----------



## mzteaze (May 14, 2014)

Wow to the complaint.  I've been looking for the updates only to find this.  I hope it isn't a deterrent as I am genuinely excited about this product.


----------



## Channy31 (May 14, 2014)

eeeeppp. so interested, hoping for international shipping?!

I can just see it now, a blow out without heat and then just adding a few flexi rods/twist out/braid out and ready to go!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 15, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> eeeeppp. so interested, hoping for international shipping?!
> 
> I can just see it now, a blow out without heat and then just adding a few flexi rods/twist out/braid out and ready to go!




@Channy31

I can't speak for @knbradley but I can speak for kickstarter. It does allow for international shipping. It's up to the person, with the creation, whether they want to do it or not (and allow it), but anyone who uses amazon can purchase the product because kickstarter is attached to amazon payments. So if you're in a country that allows amazon you are fine (and of course the seller has to "agree" to ship to you). So if she decides to allow international shipping, you login through kickstarter (or create an account) and then you click to support and it takes you to amazon.com to follow through and pay like with anyone in the U.S. 

Which is great because I trust amazon and have purchased a ton of products through amazon anyways so it works for me.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 15, 2014)

I wonder can it work on type 4 hair.  I see it on type 3. And the video said minimum heat so do you still have to flat iron and it takes just one pass instead of two or more?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 15, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I wonder can it work on type 4 hair. I see it on type 3. And the video said minimum heat so do you still have to flat iron and it takes just one pass instead of two or more?




Lilmama1011
Did you see the kickstarter one? It was on 4a and 3c hair. 

 Also the first video shows it with no heat (the one on youtube) whereas the one on kickstarter cuts out that part. I hope she adds that back because it's confusing. In other threads she .got responses to her vids and that was one of mine.

So you can do it with or without heat period. She just used heat to speed up the results on the type 4 hair.


----------



## Channy31 (May 15, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> @Channy31
> 
> I can't speak for @knbradley but I can speak for kickstarter. It does allow for international shipping. It's up to the person, with the creation, whether they want to do it or not (and allow it), but anyone who uses amazon can purchase the product because kickstarter is attached to amazon payments. So if you're in a country that allows amazon you are fine (and of course the seller has to "agree" to ship to you). So if she decides to allow international shipping, you login through kickstarter (or create an account) and then you click to support and it takes you to amazon.com to follow through and pay like with anyone in the U.S.
> 
> Which is great because I trust amazon and have purchased a ton of products through amazon anyways so it works for me.



yay! Thanks for this, now i'm just thinking how many I'm going to need...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 15, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Lilmama1011
> Did you see the kickstarter one? It was on 4a and 3c hair.
> 
> Also the first video shows it with no heat (the one on youtube) whereas the one on kickstarter cuts out that part. I hope she adds that back because it's confusing. In other threads she .got responses to her vids and that was one of mine.
> ...



No I didn't see kickstartet luckiestdestiny


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 15, 2014)

Where is the link?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 15, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Where is the link?



Lilmama1011


I thought it was in the thread somewhere but here it is. Just scroll down and play the vid. Keep in mind this is not a live launch. This is her feedback link that was in the other thread. I saved it in my favorites.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/1809209820?token=5027ca0b


----------



## FearlessNik (May 17, 2014)

Ladies!!!! I just received a notification from KickStarter saying that this project has been launched on the site!!!!! 

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...air-without-heat?ref=watched_project_launched

**Corrected the link!*


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

Just received notification the kickstarter launched:
Kickstarter 

Hooray! Kelechi Bradley just launched their project, CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair Without Heat. 



CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair Without Heat 


CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair Without Heat 

by Kelechi Bradley 

This is a NO HEAT hair STRETCHING tool for Curly, Wavy and Kinky haired girls. This tool is a healthy way too straighten your hair. 



$8,000 
goal 
30 days 
remaining 



View this project 




Now’s your chance to be one of the first backers! 


https://www.kickstarter.com/project...air-without-heat?ref=watched_project_launched


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

FearlessNik said:


> Ladies!!!! I just received a notification from KickStarter saying that this project has been launched on the site!!!!!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=5027ca0b



Whoops just saw this after I posted


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

FearlessNik here is the right link the other is dead:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...air-without-heat?ref=watched_project_launched


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 17, 2014)

Would anyone happen to know how many plates one would need for certain hair lengths? Or even which of the kick starter ones would be enough for so and so hair length?


----------



## Philippians413 (May 17, 2014)

FearlessNik said:


> Ladies!!!! I just received a notification from KickStarter saying that this project has been launched on the site!!!!!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat?ref=watched_project_launched



Thanks for the update! I WANT THESE PLATES!


----------



## Napp (May 17, 2014)

I need these plates!


----------



## Philippians413 (May 17, 2014)

Fhrizzball said:


> Would anyone happen to know how many plates one would need for certain hair lengths? Or even which of the kick starter ones would be enough for so and so hair length?



They have a FAQ section on the kickstarter link where you can ask her. 
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...air-without-heat?ref=watched_project_launched


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

Fhrizzball said:


> Would anyone happen to know how many plates one would need for certain hair lengths? Or even which of the kick starter ones would be enough for so and so hair length?



If you look at the rewards it tells you which one for short, which one for medium, and which one for long hair. On the video she tells how many she used for the little girl with the short hair so that should give you an idea.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

Okay so I'm going to tag everyone who asked about the plates in this thread so they can know it's launched.

 I already got the ones for long hair. Done deal.


----------



## virtuenow (May 17, 2014)

Fhrizzball said:


> Would anyone happen to know how many plates one would need for certain hair lengths? Or even which of the kick starter ones would be enough for so and so hair length?



Fhrizzball at about the 2:29 mark in the video she tells you how many plates you need for full head (based on short, medium, long hair).


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

I just realized I should add it as a an update at the thread opening (the link). Off to do that now. I'm so excited. GIVE US PLATES!  We gotta get to that goal so we can have them.


----------



## FearlessNik (May 17, 2014)

It has been about an hour since the KS launched. She's already raised $335. I'm _assuming _that most of the people are from LHCF. If so, which packages are you buying? I went through the video again and I'm still undecided as to which one to get for my (just grazing) SL hair. I'd hate to end up with too little or too many of the wrong sizes!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

FearlessNik said:


> It has been about an hour since the KS launched. She's already raised $335. I'm _assuming _that most of the people are from LHCF. If so, which packages are you buying? I went through the video again and I'm still undecided as to which one to get for my (just grazing) SL hair. I'd hate to end up with too little or too many of the wrong sizes!



I got the long one. But my hair is longer than in my siggy so I'm hoping it's enough. I just emailed to see if I can increase to get more but waiting to see what she says because you can only get one reward per.  I did NOT get the t shirt but hey to each their own. I just want the plates.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

FearlessNik said:


> It has been about an hour since the KS launched. She's already raised $335. I'm _assuming _that most of the people are from LHCF. If so, which packages are you buying? I went through the video again and I'm still undecided as to which one to get for my (just grazing) SL hair. I'd hate to end up with too little or too many of the wrong sizes!



Forgot to add the long are for bsl plus around Ish. If you are planning on growing your hair longer I'd think you should get those because you'll kick yourself if they are not on the market yet and you don't have enough for your hair. We will get "pre" orders before they end up being sold where ever. Who knows how long the deal will take to be in stores. Maybe immediately or maybe a year or more. I'm just saying. So those who pre ordered will have them way ahead of them going to market. Thus if your hair gets longer than the medium ones before it goes to market, you will just have to wait around for the plates to come out.  Better safe than sorry. At least that's the way I'm operating. I went to the $75 level but I pmed to see if I can bump it X2 as you can specify the amount you want to donate. But if I donate at the $150 level I want twice as many plates so I want her to know that and be okay with that before I change my donation amount. But again I'm Hl now and I want to go to TBL before I'm through so I need enough plates.


----------



## Amarilles (May 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if she's willing to ship internationally? On Kickstarter it only mentions the US.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Does anyone know if she's willing to ship internationally? On Kickstarter it only mentions the US.



I just pm'd her. Hope she's not overloaded with pms.  Let's hope she changes that because it should be simple to do it, but I'm sure there will be an extra shipping charge...unless there's a reason I don't know about (as to why it can't be shipped). Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## FearlessNik (May 17, 2014)

Double Post.


----------



## FearlessNik (May 17, 2014)

I'm assuming that it will be in the US only. On all steps it keeps saying US only.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 17, 2014)

....................

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @FearlessNik or @Luckydestiny
> 
> One if you should start a new thread with the kickstarter info etc.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



We want to keep it all one place. Last time she had threads poof because of too many threads about the same subject. I also saw another thread started about it too so I'm thinking this is enough. plus she has her own in the vendor forum.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 17, 2014)

FearlessNik said:


> Ladies!!!! I just received a notification from KickStarter saying that this project has been launched on the site!!!!!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=5027ca0b



FearlessNik it's saying it's a bad link


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> @FearlessNik it's saying it's a bad link



See the other link I provided at the beginning of the thread (I added an update) and also in the thread. It's correct as I know hers went bad.  The other links work though. @Lilmama1011


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 17, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I'm going to tag everyone who asked about the plates in this thread so they can know it's launched.
> 
> I already got the ones for long hair. Done deal.



Would it be OK if we got long plates and don't have long hair.  So that we grow into them luckiestdestiny


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Would it be OK if we got long plates and don't have long hair. So that we grow into them @luckiestdestiny



The long plates also have smaller plates in them. From what I see it has 30 long 26 medium and 12 small plates (at least the All star pack that I got). So I'd say you could get that one for $75 or the one for less (less plates depending on how thick your hair is) and use the other plates that come with it until your hair gets longer.

 I'd go with the medium and small ones attached (but purchase the long pack even if my hair were shorter).  Then I'd use the Longer as your hair gets longer. That's what I'd do. So I'm speaking personally if my hair was shorter just to make certain I'd have enough as my hair grows.  But I'm all for dreaming big. I ordered 2X once I got the go ahead from the creator. Meaning I just increased my donation amount X2 but stayed on the same plate selection while notating that I wanted two of those orders (and she via pm said she understood).  So I'm getting two orders of the long to make certain that as my hair grows extra long  that I have enough plates.   Thus I'm dreaming of my next step and ordered enough plates to accommodate. I'd rather have more than less @Lilmama1011

 In your case if it's short(your hair) ordering the long pack ensures you'll have enough as your hair gets longer. The pack does have enough small and medium plates in it as the original short hair and medium packs but also has the bonus long plates too.


----------



## CaraWalker (May 17, 2014)

30 inches would be WL on most women. my hair is not quite bsl and it measures around 16 inches. im not sure i understand the measurements listed. i would probably need a ton of these things.

im glad this is open for a month. im broke


----------



## CaraWalker (May 17, 2014)

has she mentioned what pricing would look like if she is able to be backed by a manufacturer? also she mentions her production would be done overseas erplexed

who is backing this project? i wish there were more details/i hope it can just be in stores at the end of the day


----------



## virtuenow (May 17, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> 30 inches would be WL on most women. my hair is not quite bsl and it measures around 16 inches. im not sure i understand the measurements listed. i would probably need a ton of these things.
> 
> im glad this is open for a month. im broke



I think you mean 20 inches is waist length.  I'd say 15-20inches.  You probably fit squarely w/in the All Star package for long hair [at your current length].  I would just get one of the smaller packages if my hair were 22+ inches.  I think that's when you become outside the All Star Range.


----------



## CaraWalker (May 17, 2014)

for me 30 inches would be waistlength. im on the taller side. my hair is 15 inches now and it definitely isnt wl


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 17, 2014)

Where are you thinking that the plates are in 20 inches and so on? In the FAQ it tells the length of each plate.  They are no where near 20 inches from what I understand. The # is the number of "long" and medium and so on. So for instance in one packet there may be 12 medium plates, etc etc.  Please correct me if I'm wrong knbradley. So you'd have to "guess" based on the fact that she mentions the amount of plates for short hair and that she has "short, medium, and long" plates listed. So you know if your hair is short to shoulder you should get short to apl medium to bsl or longer the long plates etc etc.\

As for when they come to market who knows? I'm sure she will have to have a certain "amount" of order to fulfill for a store which is why she's trying to get together a minimum order. That is, unless she sells online, etc. So we are helping with her first state of bringing a minimum order into reality while also getting our reward of getting first dibs on them. Just like any other product there is time for them to come to the market from development (like any other kickstarter) and those times can change (like any other kickstarter). which IS why I wanted to get mine in advance instead of waiting for them to come to market because I'm sure that time can change even with the best intentions. But her initial order will have to be created and she'll send those out to us.

Here are the FAQ listed on the kickstarter:

Frequently Asked Questions

(1) How are plates used for stretching?  Curls are pulled tightly and flat hair is compressed between the two plates.

(2) Does it take as long as a roller set to dry?  No, because hair is on plate in ONE layer (oppose to 4-5 layers when roller setting) & plates are well ventilated.

(3) Are plates safe to use with heat? Yes, it is safe to sit underneath the hair dryer if you want to expedite the drying time.

(4) Will plates be sold in different sizes? Yes, you can use different combinations of plates to accommodate the length of your hair. 

Available sizes:  (2X10... 2X6... 2X1)

(5) Will plates cause dents in hair? Plate are design so they will not leave dents in the hair. ...TIPS...Be sure not to leave space between plates and that you do not put too much hair in one plate.


----------



## CaraWalker (May 17, 2014)

she should go on shark tank


----------



## virtuenow (May 17, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Where are you thinking that the plates are in 20 inches and so on? In the FAQ it tells the length of each plate.  They are no where near 20 inches from what I understand. The # is the number of "long" and medium and so on. So for instance in one packet there may be 12 medium plates, etc etc.  Please correct me if I'm wrong knbradley. So you'd have to "guess" based on the fact that she mentions the amount of plates for short hair and that she has "short, medium, and long" plates listed. So you know if your hair is short to shoulder you should get short to apl medium to bsl or longer the long plates etc etc.\


It's just my guesstimation.  I was saying the plate set could probably cover 20in.  But Maybe 15-18 inches is more accurate for the long.  The way I see it, as your hair grows beyond that, you just buy more to cover the length.  I don't think it will be hard to figure out once you have the actual plates.



bunnycolvin said:


> she should go on shark tank



She mentioned the possibility of going on Shark Tank in another thread.  I think its a good idea.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 17, 2014)

About to go ahead and grab The Head Turner Pack for Long Hair: 24 Long Plates, 20 Medium Plates, 12 Small Plates. Cost $60 

I can't wait to play around with these plates in conjunction with my rollers. They will come just in time for fall/winter roller sets! I'm thinking a mohawk style set...1 plate to stretch my roots and the rest of the hair on a roller. I don't care to use them to straighten my entire head of hair....I'll leave that to my hair stylist and her magic pressing comb. lol 

Come on lurkers and members...we need to get sister girl off the ground. lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 17, 2014)

I wonder can you put them in horizontally.  Just a random thought......  even though I know it will get more hair vertically


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 17, 2014)

I'm wondering about the business aspects of the CWK and am wondering if the "kink" can be straightened out via a small business loan of some sort.  I don't see much value in donating 1,000 dollars and getting lunch with the founder and mention of my business via an insert.  If the owner is reading this, why not a stock option?

Other than that, I'd love to have the product.


----------



## knbradley (May 17, 2014)

Hey ladies!!!! I am just getting in from the baseball fields and just sat down and found this thread!!! You all are AMAZING and the support from this site has been phenomenal!!! You will be proud to hear that I paid my $100 for my vendor account so I am now officially legit...LOL!!! The campaign is off and going to a great start. I just look at it and within less than five hours... I am over $1000!!!! 

So many of you have great questions and I promise I will respond to them as soon as u can. In the mean time please continue to spread the word so we can get the funding we need to get your plates to you. Please mention this project in other threads, Facebook, Instagram and etc.

Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook so you can keep up with this 30 day journey with me!!! My name on Facebook is Kelechi Anderson Bradley. The next 30 days will be super interesting!!

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## Urban (May 17, 2014)

It says the available sizes are: 2X10... 2X6... 2X1 These are inches, right? I think my hair is about 14-16 inches, so that I'd need a 10 and a 6, right? And in the video she says she would need 12-14 longer plates and 12-14 smaller ones for that model. Have I umderstood this correctly? And if so, I'd be covered by the Long Hair All Star Pack?


----------



## Jace032000 (May 18, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hey ladies!!!! I am just getting in from the baseball fields and just sat down and found this thread!!! You all are AMAZING and the support from this site has been phenomenal!!! You will be proud to hear that I paid my $100 for my vendor account so I am now officially legit...LOL!!! The campaign is off and going to a great start. I just look at it and within less than five hours... I am over $1000!!!!
> 
> So many of you have great questions and I promise I will respond to them as soon as u can. In the mean time please continue to spread the word so we can get the funding we need to get your plates to you. Please mention this project in other threads, Facebook, Instagram and etc.
> 
> ...




knbradley  -- I'm so excited about these plates! Have you considered looking into finding investors?


----------



## Amarilles (May 18, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I'm wondering about the business aspects of the CWK and am wondering if the "kink" can be straightened out via a small business loan of some sort. * I don't see much value in donating 1,000 dollars and getting lunch with the founder and mention of my business via an insert.  If the owner is reading this, why not a stock option?*
> 
> *Other than that, I'd love to have the product.*


I too don't see much incentive to donating $1000 and over, offering more packs could've made things more interesting. I now keep flipflopping on whether I should open up the pockets for perks I don't care about or just do what's enough for me based on the amount of plates offered. 

If international shipping isn't available I'll have my parents mail me the goodies. I'm definitely not missing out on this just for being across the pond!


----------



## virtuenow (May 18, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> @knbradley  -- I'm so excited about these plates! Have you considered looking into finding investors?



She has talked about going on Shark Tank to find investors.  They typically like a certain number of pre-orders, so she's going about it the right way.  What other ways do you suggest?


----------



## virtuenow (May 18, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> I too don't see much incentive to donating $1000 and over, offering more packs could've made things more interesting. I now keep flipflopping on whether I should open up the pockets for perks I don't care about or just do what's enough for me based on the amount of plates offered.
> 
> If international shipping isn't available I'll have my parents mail me the goodies. I'm definitely not missing out on this just for being across the pond!



I chose a larger package, not for the perks (b/c the lower packages have enough plates), but for support & to get this project off the ground.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2014)

Someone brought up in another thread how we are planning to use our straight plates. I think it was virtuenow. Either way what are your plans ladies? Mine is more stretched out and twist outs/buns with occasionally straight. What about you?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2014)

Just checked. She's already at 15% on the first day! 85% to go to get the plates. Not too shabby. Hope she gets a feature on a blog. I think it's so innovative she deserves it.


----------



## Soratachi (May 18, 2014)

@knbradley
I want to pay at least $5 for the thank you email, but I'm oversea. 

Edit: Found the option to donate without rewards

You could put options that covers overseas shipping. I could spend more and do a review on my 4c hair.
I'll post this on BHM.


----------



## nlamr2013 (May 18, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I'm wondering about the business aspects of the CWK and am wondering if the "kink" can be straightened out via a small business loan of some sort.  I don't see much value in donating 1,000 dollars and getting lunch with the founder and mention of my business via an insert.  If the owner is reading this, why not a stock option?
> 
> Other than that, I'd love to have the product.



Yes that would definitely attract larger investors.  Especially if you show the lengths of these threads.


----------



## Channy31 (May 18, 2014)

She is only shipping in the US  wahhhhh
looks like I won't be getting mine for a while..


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 18, 2014)

Just ordered the diva pack for medium hair...can't wait to use these on myself and my girls especially. May have to go back and order another one because my babies have thick hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 18, 2014)

I just got the Diva pack for long hair. I got them because I stretch my relaxers and hope that this will aid in helping my stretches be easier.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Someone brought up in another thread how we are planning to use our straight plates. I think it was virtuenow. Either way what are your plans ladies? Mine is more stretched out and twist outs/buns with occasionally straight. What about you?



I'm just looking to stretch out my roots between  touch ups because my natural hair is tightly coiled which is prone to ssk's and tangles.


----------



## CaraWalker (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Someone brought up in another thread how we are planning to use our straight plates. I think it was virtuenow. Either way what are your plans ladies? Mine is more stretched out and twist outs/buns with occasionally straight. What about you?



im just looking for some way to groom my hair after shampooing. the longer i wear my natural hair out the more i dont particularly care what it looks like (im pretty happy with a raggedy ponytail because i like the way my hair feels and i have peace of mind knowing im not damaging my hair). so this could be a way for me to style my hair generally in a more put together way between washes.


----------



## Royalq (May 18, 2014)

I want to see rhis on kinkier hair like 4b or c


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2014)

Royalq said:


> I want to see rhis on kinkier hair like 4b or c



You might have to wait till they get in stores for that (and hope it won't be a long wait) or else pre order and come back and show us. The campaign has already launched. At least she has a type 4 covered in addition to a 3 that's more than most places touting products for natural hair. That way you can estimate.  Usually they (the hair industry) use a type 3 model for products for kinky hair, so I was glad she included another hair type that is kinkier.


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Philippians413 said:


> Thanks for the update! I WANT THESE PLATES!



You are so funny!!! I can't wait to get the plates to you!!! The project is off to a GREAT start, I am extra excited! If everything goes according to plan you will have them by the end of summer 

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Napp said:


> I need these plates!



They are coming soon.... Whoopee!!!

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I'm going to tag everyone who asked about the plates in this thread so they can know it's launched.  I already got the ones for long hair. Done deal.



You are AWESOME!!! Thank you so much for the donation. Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I just realized I should add it as a an update at the thread opening (the link). Off to do that now. I'm so excited. GIVE US PLATES!  We gotta get to that goal so we can have them.




The plates are coming....whooopeeee!!! Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

FearlessNik said:


> It has been about an hour since the KS launched. She's already raised $335. I'm assuming that most of the people are from LHCF. If so, which packages are you buying? I went through the video again and I'm still undecided as to which one to get for my (just grazing) SL hair. I'd hate to end up with too little or too many of the wrong sizes!




Good morning! Yes the campaign is off to a GREAT start. It's day one and we are almost at $1500! The sizes that are being bought varies. What is you hair length? I can try to offer suggestions.

Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Does anyone know if she's willing to ship internationally? On Kickstarter it only mentions the US.



Yikes.... I didn't realize that it wasn't an option. I will look on kickstarter today to see if I can add it. My only concern would be the shipping cost. Where do you live? I think one other reader is just having hers shipped to a family/friend and having them shipped to her. Do you have family in the US?

  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I just pm'd her. Hope she's not overloaded with pms.  Let's hope she changes that because it should be simple to do it, but I'm sure there will be an extra shipping charge...unless there's a reason I don't know about (as to why it can't be shipped). Fingers crossed for you.



Yeah I am worried about the shopping price but I am looking into it  thanks friend!

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> We want to keep it all one place. Last time she had threads poof because of too many threads about the same subject. I also saw another thread started about it too so I'm thinking this is enough. plus she has her own in the vendor forum.



Yes ma'am, boy did I learn my lesson... Lol! I am only commenting on threads that others start. If you all start threads or start challenges about the plates and mention me ... I will comment on the post. Other than that I am sticking to this thread ... Lol.


  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Would it be OK if we got long plates and don't have long hair.  So that we grow into them luckiestdestiny



That is a GREAT idea. This is a great way to track your hair length as well  


  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> 30 inches would be WL on most women. my hair is not quite bsl and it measures around 16 inches. im not sure i understand the measurements listed. i would probably need a ton of these things.  im glad this is open for a month. im broke




You are so funny!! I totally understand. I wish kickstarter offers a payment plan :-/ well make sure you get your order in bc it the campaign continues going at this rate we may get the funding for the first production run. This is the most stressful month of my life  trying to get it in. Have a good day!!!


  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> has she mentioned what pricing would look like if she is able to be backed by a manufacturer? also she mentions her production would be done overseas erplexed  who is backing this project? i wish there were more details/i hope it can just be in stores at the end of the day



Yes, I joke with my husband all the time about my Chinese boyfriend, Randy. I met him several months ago and he saw the vision of my project. Trust me I search all over for companies to produce the product in the US but OMG ... It is so expensive. 

Here is what I am thinking on sales plan:
-Kickstarter Launch to test the market- first round of production

- internet sales - once all orders are filled and shipped from the first production

Once we launch on the internet I will look into getting in stores, licensing and trying to getting on sharktank 

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> About to go ahead and grab The Head Turner Pack for Long Hair: 24 Long Plates, 20 Medium Plates, 12 Small Plates. Cost $60  I can't wait to play around with these plates in conjunction with my rollers. They will come just in time for fall/winter roller sets! I'm thinking a mohawk style set...1 plate to stretch my roots and the rest of the hair on a roller. I don't care to use them to straighten my entire head of hair....I'll leave that to my hair stylist and her magic pressing comb. lol  Come on lurkers and members...we need to get sister girl off the ground. lol



Yeeeessss.... I love to hear about different ideas on how we can use these plates! I cannot wait to see all of the video tutorials on YouTube  we are creative girls so the possibilities are endless!!!

Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I wonder can you put them in horizontally.  Just a random thought......  even though I know it will get more hair vertically



Horizontal.... Hmmmmm... That's a thought!!! I am sure that it would work. I love hearing the different ideas for how we can use these plates, keep em coming 

  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I'm wondering about the business aspects of the CWK and am wondering if the "kink" can be straightened out via a small business loan of some sort.  I don't see much value in donating 1,000 dollars and getting lunch with the founder and mention of my business via an insert.  If the owner is reading this, why not a stock option?  Other than that, I'd love to have the product.




Stock options?!?! Wow... Girl, to be honest with you I really haven't thought that big... Lol. I was just trying to get it launched but now that you mentioned it I need to add that to my research list. This project is keeping me busy and I have been so surprised and excited with the response. You will be the first to know if get to the point where I can offer stock options. Thanks for your support.

Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Urban said:


> It says the available sizes are: 2X10... 2X6... 2X1 These are inches, right? I think my hair is about 14-16 inches, so that I'd need a 10 and a 6, right? And in the video she says she would need 12-14 longer plates and 12-14 smaller ones for that model. Have I umderstood this correctly? And if so, I'd be covered by the Long Hair All Star Pack?




Yes these dimensions are in inches. With your hair length you should be covered with the All Star Pack. Thank you so much for your support 


 Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## Amarilles (May 18, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Yikes.... I didn't realize that it wasn't an option. I will look on kickstarter today to see if I can add it. My only concern would be the shipping cost. Where do you live? I think one other reader is just having hers shipped to a family/friend and having them shipped to her. Do you have family in the US?
> 
> Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey
> 
> CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


Ahh...well okay, I addressed my kit to my address in the states. Pleeease do remember the overseas ladies in the future though! We like hair goodies too!


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> knbradley  -- I'm so excited about these plates! Have you considered looking into finding investors?



Thank you so much!!! I am so excited about these plates that I can barely sleep!!! This project is so exciting and fun to watch! I feel like I have a lot of family cheering for me. I love this site. The support has been so encouraging. I haven't reached out to investors yet. I decided to try kickstarter and test the market first. I might try to get investors later on once I have proof on concept. I will keep you posted. Take care!


  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## Channy31 (May 18, 2014)

knbradley can you see these shipping internationally any time soon? I'd love to try them


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> I too don't see much incentive to donating $1000 and over, offering more packs could've made things more interesting. I now keep flipflopping on whether I should open up the pockets for perks I don't care about or just do what's enough for me based on the amount of plates offered.  If international shipping isn't available I'll have my parents mail me the goodies. I'm definitely not missing out on this just for being across the pond!




Yeah you are probably right. I should have offered more sets for girls to share with their natural friends. I didn't think about it. I am going to see if I have the option to change the reward for the $500/$1000 donors since I don't have any donors in that area yet. I will let you know. I am also looking into the international shipping as well. Take care!


 Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 18, 2014)

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/05/innovation-in-natural-hair-cwk-straight.html?m=1

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> I chose a larger package, not for the perks (b/c the lower packages have enough plates), but for support & to get this project off the ground.



You, my friend, are wonderful!!! Thank you so much for your support. I need to pick you up as a business partner... Lol!! I have learned so much from your post and you emails. I owe ya big time. Thanks sis!!! Have a blessed Sunday !

  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just checked. She's already at 15% on the first day! 85% to go to get the plates. Not too shabby. Hope she gets a feature on a blog. I think it's so innovative she deserves it.




I am so surprise and excited about the support!!! We are at $1775 now and growing!!  We may be able to get this plates in your hands by the summer after all at this rate!!! Fingers crossed!!!

  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> @knbradley I want to pay at least $5 for the thank you email, but I'm oversea.  Edit: Found the option to donate without rewards  You could put options that covers overseas shipping. I could spend more and do a review on my 4c hair. I'll post this on BHM.



That's funny. I didn't realize that the option was there. I will have to let others know  I am also looking into overseas shipping. I will keep you posted. Take care!!

  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## JudithO (May 18, 2014)

Hey knbradley - I want this project to succeed so bad as it will do the community a lot of good. I'm not gonna lie, I'm skeptical it will work for my super kinky 4z hair and I'm almost tempted to wait till after the launch to plunge... BUT I'll pledge anyway before the end of the month.. 

+ your name is Kelechi and you are my Igbo sister so yea... lol... Supported... I can't wait to review it after I get my hands on it.


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just ordered the diva pack for medium hair...can't wait to use these on myself and my girls especially. May have to go back and order another one because my babies have thick hair.




Thank you so much for supporting this project! I cannot wait until I can ship these out to my supporters! 

  Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I just got the Diva pack for long hair. I got them because I stretch my relaxers and hope that this will aid in helping my stretches be easier.



Thank you so much for your support. I really appreciate it!! Please share the project with your other natural family and friends!

Please find my "CWK Girls" group on Facebook to keep up with this 30 day journey

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 18, 2014)

Royalq said:


> I want to see rhis on kinkier hair like 4b or c



Yeah, that's what I need to see before I pledge.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 18, 2014)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Yeah, that's what I need to see before I pledge.



I just posted about this in the setting to success thread. The reply I got made a lot of sense. I was told that you need to "know your hair." 

I sincerly doubt my hair would lay that flat with that little tension. I feel Luke I would get straightish roots wavy hair and bushy ends


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2014)

I'm 4b and I'm interested in stretching my hair. I don't need it to be straight just to put it in a bun. I can see this stretching my hair and definitely do better than trying to stretch with twists braids or flat twist. Curlformers and rollers take  too long especially if I'm just trying  to put it up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> 30 inches would be WL on most women. my hair is not quite bsl and it measures around 16 inches. im not sure i understand the measurements listed. i would probably need a ton of these things.
> 
> im glad this is open for a month. im broke



bunnycolvin you can actually pledge right now and plan to get charged at the end of the month. Kickstarter (which uses amazon payments) will note at the end that you will not be charged until the end of the campaign. That means the last day.  I'm just saying....if that's an issue...I'd still see if I could pledge so that you don't forget and miss the deadline (end of the campaign).


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2014)

There's a great blog post about the kickstarter campaign listed here:

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/05/innovation-in-natural-hair-cwk-straight.html?m=1


Maybe other bloggers will pick it up too. @knbradley that's something I pm'd you. Make certain to email all the bloggers. People could use a product like this and if they don't know it exists...they can't support it on kickstarter.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> bunnycolvin you can actually pledge right now and plan to get charged at the end of the month. Kickstarter (which uses amazon payments) will note at the end that you will not be charged until the end of the campaign. That means the last day.  I'm just saying....if that's an issue...I'd still see if I could pledge so that you don't forget and miss the deadline (end of the campaign).



luckiestdestiny

Thank you for that info, because I already ran through my hair and beauty budget for May already 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2014)

Here's my linky supporting the topic:
http://relaxedthairapy.com/heatless-straightening-cwk-straight-plates/


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Calling all INTERNATIONAL CWK Girls.... I have been trying to add the option to ship overseas for the last hour but the problem is... rewards cannot be changed once there are backers in that reward amount :-( However, I was able to add a reward package just for you! I went with the ALL STAR Set for you and I figured this would satisfy more people. I added a package for long hair and medium hair. The package is the $50 package with $5 shipping. Thanks a million for your support.

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## Beamodel (May 18, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm just looking to stretch out my roots between  touch ups because my natural hair is tightly coiled which is prone to ssk's and tangles.



flyygirlll2 

Which one did you get? I'm thinking about this as well for my relaxed hair but only for my new growth when I'm stretching relaxers

knbradley
Can you suggest which one for relaxed ladies who want to only stretch new growth


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Calling all INTERNATIONAL CWK Girls.... I have been trying to add the option to ship overseas for the last hour but the problem is... rewards cannot be changed once there are backers in that reward amount :-( However, I was able to add a reward package just for you! I went with the ALL STAR Set for you and I figured this would satisfy more people. I added a package for long hair and medium hair. The package is the $50 package with $5 shipping. Thanks a million for your support.
> 
> CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat



Calling
Soratachi Channy31 Amarilles   looks like international shipping is now a reality.

 I mention you only because of your posts in the thread wanting that.


----------



## Channy31 (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Calling
> Soratachi Channy31 Amarilles   looks like international shipping is now a reality.
> 
> I mention you only because of your posts in the thread wanting that.



eeppp
Can I just check with you, if I pledge the money won't get taken out of my account till the end right? or is that not how it works?

Just working this out as I'm on a university (college) budget.


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> @knbradley I want to pay at least $5 for the thank you email, but I'm oversea.  Edit: Found the option to donate without rewards  You could put options that covers overseas shipping. I could spend more and do a review on my 4c hair. I'll post this on BHM.



Hello, I have successfully created a package just for my INTERNATIONAL CWK Sisters!!! Check it out and thanks for bringing that to my attention. I don't want to leave any CWK girl out! Thanks for your support!

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 18, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> flyygirlll2  Which one did you get? I'm thinking about this as well for my relaxed hair but only for my new growth when I'm stretching relaxers  knbradley Can you suggest which one for relaxed ladies who want to only stretch new growth




Beamodel I got the Diva pack for long hair, it's $45. I only want it for my new growth as well cause stretching becomes very difficult for me after a short time.


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> She is only shipping in the US  wahhhhh looks like I won't be getting mine for a while..



  Hello, I have successfully created a package just for my INTERNATIONAL CWK Sisters!!! Check it out and thanks for bringing that to my attention. I don't want to leave any CWK girl out! Thanks for your support!

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## knbradley (May 18, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> I too don't see much incentive to donating $1000 and over, offering more packs could've made things more interesting. I now keep flipflopping on whether I should open up the pockets for perks I don't care about or just do what's enough for me based on the amount of plates offered.  If international shipping isn't available I'll have my parents mail me the goodies. I'm definitely not missing out on this just for being across the pond!



  Hello, I have successfully created a package just for my INTERNATIONAL CWK Sisters!!! Check it out and thanks for bringing that to my attention. I don't want to leave any CWK girl out! Thanks for your support!

CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat


----------



## Channy31 (May 18, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello, I have successfully created a package just for my INTERNATIONAL CWK Sisters!!! Check it out and thanks for bringing that to my attention. I don't want to leave any CWK girl out! Thanks for your support!
> 
> CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat



Thank you, super excited. Ill be pledging shortly.

P.s. I will be blogging about these when my finals are over in a few weeks


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> eeppp
> Can I just check with you, if I pledge the money won't get taken out of my account till the end right? or is that not how it works?
> 
> Just working this out as I'm on a university (college) budget.




Channy31
That's how it works.

 I've supported more than one kickstarter and even had a few for documentary projects that were successfully completed.

 With that said, they won't charge you until the last day of the kickstarter.  But make sure to notate that day.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Beamodel I got the Diva pack for long hair, it's $45. I only want it for my new growth as well cause stretching becomes very difficult for me after a short time.



I'm going to share with my mom (she has thinner relaxed hair so she can use some of mine left as I bought a double pack: doubled my donation) and she's relaxed and wants to use them to stretch out her relaxers.  I think ppl are going to find they can be used all kinds of ways and I know the community is inventive enough to come up with various ways.


----------



## xomonaijax (May 18, 2014)

I will certainly be backing you here the UK. Nne well done o!


----------



## Amarilles (May 18, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Calling
> Soratachi Channy31 Amarilles   looks like international shipping is now a reality.
> 
> I mention you only because of your posts in the thread wanting that.


I already pledged and had it shipped to my folks in the states, thanks still! Thanks knbradley for working something out. 

Edit: And I just realized the $1000 pledge includes SIX sets?! Daaang I knew I should've waited! I may still bite  Thanks for listening knbradley!


----------



## isawstars (May 18, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> I already pledged and had it shipped to my folks in the states, thanks still! Thanks knbradley for working something out.
> 
> Edit: And I just realized the $1000 pledge includes SIX sets?! Daaang I knew I should've waited! I may still bite  Thanks for listening knbradley!



Amarilles  Kickstarter lets you change your pledge.


----------



## onesoulsista (May 18, 2014)

About how many plates are needed to do my whole shoulder length hair?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 18, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> About how many plates are needed to do my whole shoulder length hair?



She list it on the site or in the vide. But I think it depends on thickness as well onesoulsista


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 19, 2014)

I will be ordering mine the 30th


----------



## knbradley (May 19, 2014)

Day 3- I know this seems backwards, but I need a logo for this product by tomorrow. Please help?!?! Any suggestions....comments ... Created logo (lol) would be really appreciated!!! Yikes ... So many things on my to do list :-/

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## Jace032000 (May 19, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Day 3- I know this seems backwards, but I need a logo for this product by tomorrow. Please help?!?! Any suggestions....comments ... Created logo (lol) would be really appreciated!!! Yikes ... So many things on my to do list :-/  CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw[/QUOTE
> 
> Check out elance.com.  Lot's of freelance graph designers that can give you a good deal with a short suspense project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Urban (May 19, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Calling all INTERNATIONAL CWK Girls.... I have been trying to add the option to ship overseas for the last hour but the problem is... rewards cannot be changed once there are backers in that reward amount :-( However, I was able to add a reward package just for you! I went with the ALL STAR Set for you and I figured this would satisfy more people. I added a package for long hair and medium hair. The package is the $50 package with $5 shipping. Thanks a million for your support.
> 
> CWK Straight Plates-Straighten Hair without Heat https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat



Hmmm, it looks like it's the DIVA PACK that's international, not the ALL STAR.


----------



## ImFrotastic (May 19, 2014)

Check out fiverr.com, they have some really amazing artists and some even offer 24 hr or same day turn around for a little extra. Good luck.


----------



## onesoulsista (May 19, 2014)

The CWK plates are currently being discussed on lipstick alley. There is an active thread discussing going on right now, hopefully it results in more donations being made


----------



## Amarilles (May 19, 2014)

Will the retail price be the same as the Kickstarter kits? Or has pricing not been decided yet?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 19, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> The CWK plates are currently being discussed on lipstick alley. There is an active thread discussing going on right now, hopefully it results in more donations being made


Just checked that thread and unfortunately they are catching something I suggested in another thread to knbradley. They mention that it's only with heat. They don't know that you don't have to use heat as she cut out that part of the video of hair being air dried. I suggested that part be placed back in. It's a shame as some sales will be lost because of this because people don't know that you can do it both ways (with or without heat) and the skimmers who don't read will just think it's with "low" heat of a hooded dryer when that is not the case. They also don't know how long it lasts without heat.

I still hope that thread helps her but that is a valid concern if you don't want to use heat at all. We know from her previous video on here that you can use heat or no heat but it's not in the kickstarter video. I hope people still come out to support but that is definitely something that needs explanation for a bigger audience at least later.

 I realize she will get to her goal probably either way but I was hoping she'd exceed it above and beyond. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed and rooting for that. Something like shark tank wants to see high pre order sales and I think she easily could do it if she does everything necessary marketing wise. She may not even need a show like that if she runs with it correctly.


----------



## Nightingale (May 19, 2014)

I made my pledge this morning. Im excited about your product and hope it is a success.


----------



## Philippians413 (May 19, 2014)

I'm surprised that it's not obvious to people that you don't need heat. 

Since it seems to be an issue though, I think it would be a good idea to clear that up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 19, 2014)

Philippians413 said:


> I'm surprised that it's not obvious to people that you don't need heat.
> 
> Since it seems to be an issue though, I think it would be a good idea to clear that up.



People need to be told evvvvvvrrrthang

 I'm not sure how unless she re edits or adds a little quick note at the end. She can download another video even after the kickstarter is already in motion and a few quick words typed saying "CWK  can be used without heat too, that the hooded dryer was used to speed up the results" would suffice


----------



## Ogoma (May 19, 2014)

I will check it out later today. I am international, but have a US mailbox so I will use that if I can.


----------



## isawstars (May 19, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> People need to be told evvvvvvrrrthang



luckiestdestiny

 Seriouslyyyyy!  I was a bit peeved when i looked at lipstick alley too.

I also think people need to understand that this isn't a styling tool like curl formers--it's a stretching tool.  A lot of the lipstick alley ladies (not all of them, just most) want to just slap on plates, comb their hair and walk out of the house looking fierce.  

I'm not hating on those ladies or anyone who agrees with them. I respect their decision to wait until the product launches, but that's just the vibe I got from that thread.

I love how knbradley made a note in her video that kinky hair types will have blow dried results.  I think that is very realistic.  It's a shame some people don't take the time to read and do research before developing an opinion.

ANYWAY, on a more positive note I changed my pledge from $45 to $60 because of the CWK stretching LHCF challenge.  I want to make sure I have enough plates because I would be devastated if I could not participate because I was short some.


----------



## virtuenow (May 19, 2014)

JudithO said:


> Hey knbradley - I want this project to succeed so bad as it will do the community a lot of good. I'm not gonna lie, I'm skeptical it will work for my super kinky 4z hair and I'm almost tempted to wait till after the launch to plunge... BUT I'll pledge anyway before the end of the month..
> 
> + your name is Kelechi and you are my Igbo sister so yea... lol... Supported... I can't wait to review it after I get my hands on it.





Blairx0 said:


> I sincerly doubt my hair would lay that flat with that little tension. I feel Luke I would get straightish roots wavy hair and bushy ends


It depends on what you mean by "work".  OF course the plates will work on 4c hair; but the degree of stretch or "straightness" will depend on how tightly curled your hair is.  She said 4b/c's should expect blowout results.  That's a believable and achievable end result.  




luckiestdestiny said:


> Just checked that thread and unfortunately they are catching something I suggested in another thread to knbradley. They mention that it's only with heat. They don't know that you don't have to use heat as she cut out that part of the video of hair being air dried.


Well the ladies over here are being very positive; and she has a lot of support coming her way from lhcf.  So I would focus on the positive.  I'm not worried about LSA.  The video seemed to be a no brainer as far as heat is concerned.  You can link them to the first CWK video in the meantime: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snhg...ature=youtu.be . But, I checked Kickstarter, and she can adjust the video if she wants to.  Here's a snippet of their FAQ:    

Can a project be edited after launching?

Yes! Project creators can edit any of the following, even after launching their project.

— Project description
— *Project video and image*
— New rewards, or rewards without backers
— Project FAQs
— Kickstarter profile bio


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (May 19, 2014)

^^I hope when this thing blows up she hires you as her vp girl.....your all up in these threads dropping knowledge and answering questions 
Eta:and luckiedestiny.....yall go hard


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 19, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> It depends on what you mean by "work".  OF course the plates will work on 4c hair; but the degree of stretch or "straightness" will depend on how tightly curled your hair is.  She said 4b/c's should expect blowout results.  That's a believable and achievable end result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes I know as I have had campaigns on kickstarter before.   I mentioned that earlier ( that she can edit her video) in the next post #161 and even a suggestion of how.  It needn't be long or drawn out.  If she can edit... Ihope she does.  I know she will make a lot but I don't want her to lose any sales lol which is why I suggested that edit just to tweak things (if possible) so she can capture everyone including those who may be unsure about the heat thing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 19, 2014)

Yay just checked and she is over fifty percent.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 19, 2014)

I'M assuming you can use a comb as well. I don't do brushes on my length or on wet hair.  Your not suppose to do wet hair anyway


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 19, 2014)

I hope to see results from type 4 hair before I order


----------



## virtuenow (May 19, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'M assuming you can use a comb as well. I don't do brushes on my length or on wet hair.  Your not suppose to do wet hair anyway



You can use whatever you want.  I will not be using combs or brushes.  My fingers are my only styling tool and they do an excellent job.



Lilmama1011 said:


> I hope to see results from type 4 hair before I order


There are results from a type 4 model in the video.  I don't think she is doing anyone else-- so I choose to be satisfied with that. If she attempts to satisfy every request, this project will never get off the ground.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 19, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> You can use whatever you want.  I will not be using combs or brushes.  My fingers are my only styling tool and they do an excellent job.



Even better! I was thinking to use my hands as well. As long it is wet or damp your hair stretches better. Thanks I'M glad I wasn't the only one thinking of hands as well virtuenow


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 19, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> You can use whatever you want.  I will not be using combs or brushes.  My fingers are my only styling tool and they do an excellent job.
> 
> There are results from a type 4 model in the video.  I don't think she is doing anyone else-- so I choose to be satisfied with that. If she attempts to satisfy every request, this project will never get off the ground.



virtuenow I saw the video and I saw type 4 hair and I wasn't making requests for the owner. I was talking about the ladies who already ordered and I wanted to see their results.  I want to see the average consumer results


----------



## virtuenow (May 19, 2014)

Nvm.....................


----------



## Beamodel (May 19, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> flyygirlll2
> Which one did you get? I'm thinking about this as well for my relaxed hair but only for my new growth when I'm stretching relaxers
> 
> knbradley
> Can you suggest which one for relaxed ladies who want to only stretch new growth



Hey... I don't think my question was ever answered  knbradley


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 19, 2014)

I haven't decided which package I am doing. I guess I need to measure my hair. But I am in!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Urban (May 19, 2014)

Philippians413 said:


> I'm surprised that it's not obvious to people that you don't need heat.
> 
> Since it seems to be an issue though, I think it would be a good idea to clear that up.





luckiestdestiny said:


> People need to be told evvvvvvrrrthang
> 
> I'm not sure how unless she re edits or adds a little quick note at the end. She can download another video even after the kickstarter is already in motion and a few quick words typed saying "CWK  can be used without heat too, that the hooded dryer was used to speed up the results" would suffice



People will go with what they want to read/hear. She clearly says in the video that she's putting the model under the dryer "to expedite the process."


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Hey... I don't think my question was ever answered  knbradley



Beamodel

Hey Lady, I am getting the plates for the same reason as you...just to stretch my roots. The package I ordered was: PJ long hair pack: 24 medium plates and 12 small plates for $25

I figured 24 medium plates would be more than enough for my hair all around. I'm basing this on the fact that I normally use about 20 rollers when I roller set so if would probably work out good.

The 12 small plates that comes with the package are a bonus! Seem like they may work even better to catch the shorter hair around the front hairline or for natural layers that may be shorter in the crown. 

If you think you need more than the next pack up may work well too. I think it's called the Diva Pack.

HTH


----------



## Beamodel (May 20, 2014)

lulu97

Thank you. That's the exact one I went on and purchased. Thanks for your input. I think that should be enough for new growth too


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> The CWK plates are currently being discussed on lipstick alley. There is an active thread discussing going on right now, hopefully it results in more donations being made




Wow, that is awesome!!! I will look into it! Thanks lady for the heads up 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Will the retail price be the same as the Kickstarter kits? Or has pricing not been decided yet?




To be honest with you. I haven't decided. First I must decide if I want to see the plates as variety sets or just individual by size. What is your suggestion.... Sets or individual ?

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just checked that thread and unfortunately they are catching something I suggested in another thread to knbradley. They mention that it's only with heat. They don't know that you don't have to use heat as she cut out that part of the video of hair being air dried. I suggested that part be placed back in. It's a shame as some sales will be lost because of this because people don't know that you can do it both ways (with or without heat) and the skimmers who don't read will just think it's with "low" heat of a hooded dryer when that is not the case. They also don't know how long it lasts without heat.  I still hope that thread helps her but that is a valid concern if you don't want to use heat at all. We know from her previous video on here that you can use heat or no heat but it's not in the kickstarter video. I hope people still come out to support but that is definitely something that needs explanation for a bigger audience at least later.  I realize she will get to her goal probably either way but I was hoping she'd exceed it above and beyond. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed and rooting for that. Something like shark tank wants to see high pre order sales and I think she easily could do it if she does everything necessary marketing wise. She may not even need a show like that if she runs with it correctly.




Thanks for your feedback! I added an update to the project and I also added right below the video. You are exactly right, you told to include that before I launched but I completely forgot :-/ oops ....

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> I made my pledge this morning. Im excited about your product and hope it is a success.




Thanks for the support! You are awesome !

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

Philippians413 said:


> I'm surprised that it's not obvious to people that you don't need heat.   Since it seems to be an issue though, I think it would be a good idea to clear that up.




Lol.... You are so funny! I cleared it up in the campaign ad. Thanks!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

isawstars said:


> luckiestdestiny  Seriouslyyyyy!  I was a bit peeved when i looked at lipstick alley too.  I also think people need to understand that this isn't a styling tool like curl formers--it's a stretching tool.  A lot of the lipstick alley ladies (not all of them, just most) want to just slap on plates, comb their hair and walk out of the house looking fierce.  I'm not hating on those ladies or anyone who agrees with them. I respect their decision to wait until the product launches, but that's just the vibe I got from that thread.  I love how knbradley made a note in her video that kinky hair types will have blow dried results.  I think that is very realistic.  It's a shame some people don't take the time to read and do research before developing an opinion.  ANYWAY, on a more positive note I changed my pledge from $45 to $60 because of the CWK stretching LHCF challenge.  I want to make sure I have enough plates because I would be devastated if I could not participate because I was short some.



Yikes I have to find the thread on lipstick alley. I didn't know it was there. Maybe I can address their concerns. Thank you for supporting this project 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> ^^I hope when this thing blows up she hires you as her vp girl.....your all up in these threads dropping knowledge and answering questions




Yes ma'am you are so right! If I make it to sharktank  I need to take about five of y'all with me as reps (virtuenow you know you are coming...lol). Some of you ladies understand and can explain the process better than me I love this site!!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yay just checked and she is over fifty percent.



Crazy huh ? I am so excited about that girl.... I can barely sleep. It's crazy to sit back and watch a dream slowly become a reality!!! Thanks for the support... I need you to be my manager 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## Soratachi (May 20, 2014)

@knbradley

I left a comment on the Kickstarter page but I will leave a request here too.

I need more plates and I was planning to get the 2 international pack combined. 
Kickstarter only gives one option for rewards if I am not mistaken or I would get both packs and be done  .


----------



## knbradley (May 20, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> @knbradley  I left a comment on the Kickstarter page but I will leave a request here too.  I need more plates and I was planning to get the 2 international pack combined. Kickstarter only gives one option for rewards if I am not mistaken or I would get both packs and be done  .




Good morning!!! I am about to drop kids off for school and head to work. I will do it today when I get a break at the job  thanks for your support. Take care.

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw


----------



## xomonaijax (May 20, 2014)

Hey Kelechi I also want both international options, how will shipping work, as it will be coming to the UK? 

Thank you


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 20, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Thanks for your feedback! I added an update to the project and I also added right below the video. You are exactly right, you told to include that before I launched but I completely forgot :-/ oops ....
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat- http://youtu.be/74NvbIRKNVw



No worries glad I helped.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (May 20, 2014)

Im looking forward to trying them!!  Just pledged today for one of the long packs. For some reason styling mousse makes my hair straighter when I combine it with some form of stretching so I want to experiment with these & see if I can get it a little straighter than a blown out look using mousse. Even still As a 4c girl with fine strands if I can only get it to a blowout look w/out heat I'll still be happy with that.

Hopefully the people who are on the fence about purchasing the actual product right now will still support through the smaller donations. A lot of us easily spend $5 to $10 trying out new products from bigger companies with no hesitation. It's important for us to build up & support our own when they are legit & have good ideas.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 20, 2014)

SunRai Naturals said:


> Im looking forward to trying them!! Just pledged today for one of the long packs. For some reason styling mousse makes my hair straighter when I combine it with some form of stretching so I want to experiment with these & see if I can get it a little straighter than a blown out look using mousse. Even still As a 4c girl with fine strands if I can only get it to a blowout look w/out heat I'll still be happy with that.
> 
> *Hopefully the people who are on the fence about purchasing the actual product right now will still support through the smaller donations. A lot of us easily spend $5 to $10 trying out new products from bigger companies with no hesitation. It's important for us to build up & support our own when they are legit & have good ideas*.



This is a good point.

As for the mousse thing. Please tell more @SunRai Naturals
Any type of mousse helps you to have a smoother look when drying and stretching your hair? I never use mousse so this is fascinating.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 20, 2014)

This sounds like a great product and I love to support black-owned businesses.

I do, however, have the following questions before placing my order:

- Is it possible to sleep in the plates? My hair can take forever to dry sometimes and I often need a good 24-hours to dry my hair without heat.

- I have fine hair. Are the plates going to be lightweight enough to not cause any breakage from weighing finer hair down?


----------



## xomonaijax (May 20, 2014)

Hey Kelechi is it possible to add Amazon.co.uk as I do not have the US Amazon account. That way I can pledge. Thank you


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 20, 2014)

xomonaijax said:


> Hey Kelechi is it possible to add Amazon.co.uk as I do not have the US Amazon account. That way I can pledge. Thank you



I can answer that because I'm familiar with kickstater from my own campaigns and unfortunately it doesn't work that way. She can't change the way payments are accepted through amazon, but you as an international supporter should be able to pledge anyways. Kickstarter has rules and it attaches amazon its own way. Others are able to donate in other countries including UK so double check to see if your amazon account is recognized across the board because other wise she can't change the payment acceptance method of amazon. 

But kickstarters that accept international can accept payment from all those signed up including internationally. I had tons of people around the world donating to my documentaries (from Germany to the UK and France) so it should not be a problem to donate to a U.S kickstarter internationally as long as she "accepts" international payments (and she does for a couple, scroll down to find the international listings). Once you find the international listings (it should says "accepts internationally), click that one and  just go through the steps and follow the directions to register to have your amazon payment accepted.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (May 20, 2014)

luckiestdestiny Thanks! In my days when I didn't have a clue about my hair I thought that mousse would make my hair curly (lol). So I put it on there and braided it and when I took my braids out, my hair was straight!  So now when I want my hair to lay down flat I'll use mousse after putting some type of moisturizer on and then wrap it up and it works really well with straightening my hairs. I don't know if it is just works with my hair because I really don't have a curl pattern but I'm looking forward to trying it with the straight plates.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 20, 2014)

SunRai Naturals said:


> @luckiestdestiny Thanks! In my days when I didn't have a clue about my hair I thought that mousse would make my hair curly (lol). So I put it on there and braided it and when I took my braids out, my hair was straight! So now when I want my hair to lay down flat I'll use mousse after putting some type of moisturizer on and then wrap it up and it works really well with straightening my hairs. I don't know if it is just works with my hair because I really don't have a curl pattern but I'm looking forward to trying it with the straight plates.



It may be a gift of no distinct curl pattern or not. I'm going to try it myself and find out as I'm in the fours but more like 4a.  Either way I will test out this mousse theory. Thanks for the heads up!

 Mousse and cwk straight plates.....hmmmm   I'm sure I'll have to experiment and tweak but I'm really excited to try.


----------



## GraceJones (May 20, 2014)

Ya'll she said she thought of the prototype while she was watch Real Housewives! Good does come from that show!! lmao


----------



## Nazaneen (May 21, 2014)

does this actually work? anyone tried it?


----------



## Nazaneen (May 21, 2014)

this looks so encouraging to me that i think i will pledge.
its like culforers in  way except for straightening hair.


----------



## virtuenow (May 21, 2014)

Arlana said:


> does this actually work? anyone tried it?



We're stretching out on faith.  Plus, I'd like to be a part of the launch of a new black owned company that is so innovative.


----------



## Nazaneen (May 21, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> We're stretching out on faith.  Plus, I'd like to be a part of the launch of a new black owned company that is so innovative.



i hear you. it does look game changing.
i think i will pledge myself.


----------



## Nazaneen (May 21, 2014)

ok i watched part of a demo and what about long hair?
can you use two plates on one section of hair?

eta: i see that was answered in the vid lol


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> We're stretching out on faith.  Plus, I'd like to be a part of the launch of a new black owned company that is so innovative.



I agree. However, it turns out, but hoping very positively, it is a chance where we can support one of our own. This allows us to pool our resources and make something happen. I'm definitely glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Urban (May 21, 2014)

I'm guessing my enquiry's been missed because everyone in the world is trying to get their questions answered too .

I'm international, and the international option you had stated in your initial post was the ALL STAR pack, but the Kick Starter page has the DIVA Pack as the international option. Card in hand, ready to donate, but I'd much rather the ALL STAR one.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 21, 2014)

JC of The Natural Haven wrote a second post on her blog about the project.
http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/05/cwk-straight-plates-kickstarter-q.html?m=1

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## onesoulsista (May 21, 2014)

Is there way to make two seperate pledges? My girlfriends are interested in the plates but I don't want to share.  How can I make an additional pledge?


----------



## virtuenow (May 21, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Is there way to make two seperate pledges? My girlfriends are interested in the plates but I don't want to share.  How can I make an additional pledge?



You can just create another Kickstarter profile (using a different email).  You can name yourself "Anonymous"; or whatever name you want for your new profile.


----------



## Urban (May 21, 2014)

You better reach out to JC, Kelechi. I think I saw a message that she left on your kickstarter and she's got 2 posts to support you now. She has a big audience and is someone you definitely want to be associated with.


----------



## Napp (May 21, 2014)

I think i would go back to being a straight haired natural with these plates. i hate having to blowdry to get my hair straight.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 21, 2014)

Urban said:


> You better reach out to JC, Kelechi. I think I saw a message that she left on your kickstarter and she's got 2 posts to support you now. She has a big audience and is someone you definitely want to be associated with.



Agreed never ignore the bloggers (and youtubers) they are your biggest asset. Why get to 100 percent when you can get to even more and show people that there is a huge need for this product (for stores to pick up a purchase order and even to find investors if you need them in the future).   Get that money and also let people get that product


----------



## Nazaneen (May 21, 2014)

anyone know when the pledgers will receive the product?


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (May 21, 2014)

Arlana said:


> anyone know when the pledgers will receive the product?



Site says by end of August


----------



## PlainJane (May 21, 2014)

I'm excited for this. I was doing my hair today and was thinking to myself "I wish I had some of those xyz plate thingies to do my hair today". I'm just waiting on payday!


----------



## Muse (May 21, 2014)

I wish I could see these on natural coarse 4B or 4C hair. The video said the little girl's hair is type 4 but it looked like 3c with some 4a mixed in. Her hair got silky just from brushing it.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 21, 2014)

Muse said:


> I wish I could see these on natural coarse 4B or 4C hair. The video said the little girl's hair is type 4 but it looked like 3c with some 4a mixed in. Her hair got silky just from brushing it.



I'm with you! Some of the stuff I read says it will get kinker types blow dry/ Rollerset like straightness results. 

Until I see otherwise it is just a lot of for a little result


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 21, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I'm with you! Some of the stuff I read says it will get kinker types blow dry/ Rollerset like straightness results.
> 
> Until I see otherwise it is just a lot of for a little result



It depends on your wants and needs. For someone like me with hip length hair (hair is longer than pic I need an update lol for my siggy)...flat ironing my hair for a million years (okay it doesn't take a million years but it takes multiple hours of arm and hand cramping fun) is just not the bizness. neither is banding (waiting for it to dry, etc). But it mentions that 1) hair air dries faster because of the way it's made and hair is not in layers but lying flat on the plate which is excellent for either air drying or low hooded dryer setting.

To me that means less work for me all and all it keeps my hair stretched quicker and drying faster and that's definitely a plus for me. 

Now you may be right, or you may be wrong for sure. It is a risk and you have to decide if you're willing to take it or wait around for the next round of plates if they really work.

If they work, then she's off to a great start. If they don't...there's a challenge going on and she will crash and burn because I _know_ the ladies at lhcf will shout to the heavens about this product in varying threads and how it _does not_ work or if it does how it's a _game changer_. I'm hoping for her being off to a great start and this product being a game changer and for her to soar instead because my instinct tells me it will work. But yes, she's taking a risk by promising all of this just as we're taking one to believe in her and support a black business owner who has what appears to be an innovative product (as seen in a video where kinkier textures are highlighted more so than in most hair videos).

That's just my take on it all. I'm willing to take a risk and support a new business. I did see the two hair textures and am satisfied that it will stretch my hair enough that the product may be worth it (I will access things like "breakage, etc" over time but hope that they are as gentle as it seems). But with any new product for black hair even the curlformers...we had to take a leap. I guess it just matters if we're willing to or want to wait. I am usually on the fence waiting but for this product I'm willing to take a leap. And my product junkie days are far behind me. I'm satisfied with my reggie and don't like to "mix it up" but this product has me so excited I'm willing to go out on a limb for it. But to each their own of course.


----------



## randi415 (May 21, 2014)

Just made my pledge! I'm so excited about this stretching/straightening tool!


----------



## Philippians413 (May 22, 2014)

I made a post about this on my tumblr and the notes are currently at 695! So many people want to try this (and see how it works on 4c hair lol).

http://curlskinksandcoils.tumblr.com/post/86146199890/natural-ladies-have-you-heard-about-this-cwk


----------



## Blairx0 (May 22, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> It depends on your wants and needs. For someone like me with hip length hair (hair is longer than pic I need an update lol for my siggy)...flat ironing my hair for a million years (okay it doesn't take a million years but it takes multiple hours of arm and hand cramping fun) is just not the bizness. neither is banding (waiting for it to dry, etc). But it mentions that 1) hair air dries faster because of the way it's made and hair is not in layers but lying flat on the plate which is excellent for either air drying or low hooded dryer setting.
> 
> To me that means less work for me all and all it keeps my hair stretched quicker and drying faster and that's definitely a plus for me.
> 
> ...



I will be looking forward to your results


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

Rastafarai said:


> This sounds like a great product and I love to support black-owned businesses.  I do, however, have the following questions before placing my order:  - Is it possible to sleep in the plates? My hair can take forever to dry sometimes and I often need a good 24-hours to dry my hair without heat.  - I have fine hair. Are the plates going to be lightweight enough to not cause any breakage from weighing finer hair down?



Hello, thank you for the kind words! I sleep in my plates sometimes, it's not my sexiest night (LOL( but it's possible. When I know I want to sleep in them I have to apply them in a way where I can simply pull plates up into a pineapple 

Drying time depends on the thickness of hair. My hair usually dries pretty fast bc my hair is pretty fine.  Thanks for viewing my campaign, please let me know if you have any other questions. Take care!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

Urban said:


> I'm guessing my enquiry's been missed because everyone in the world is trying to get their questions answered too .  I'm international, and the international option you had stated in your initial post was the ALL STAR pack, but the Kick Starter page has the DIVA Pack as the international option. Card in hand, ready to donate, but I'd much rather the ALL STAR one.



Hello friend!!! I am so sorry girl, I promise I have been trying my best to answer all messages in a timely manner but I have a GREAT problem... My inbox is pooping and the messages are coming in faster than I can even respond... Lol. 

I am going to change the international set to and All Star Set tonight  sorry for the delay. It will be the same price as the other All Star Set plus the additional shipping cost.   Thanks for viewing my campaign, please let me know if you have any other questions. Take care!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> JC of The Natural Haven wrote a second post on her blog about the project. http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/05/cwk-straight-plates-kickstarter-q.html?m=1  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I am so honored with the support that I am getting from all of my CWK Sisters! You are amazing....this article is unbelievable and I really appreciate you answering questions for me. I am trying to keep up with the questions but between working, baseball for two boys, being a wifey and much more I sometimes miss a few. I really can't express how happy I am and overjoyed with the amount of support I have been getting from my sisters.   Thanks for viewing my campaign, please let me know if you have any other questions. Take care!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Is there way to make two seperate pledges? My girlfriends are interested in the plates but I don't want to share.  How can I make an additional pledge?



Lol... You are so funny!!! I think you can make two pledges. Of not, she might have to go online and order hers  I don't blame you girl, my sister has been trying to steal mine too!! 

  Thanks for viewing my campaign, please let me know if you have any other questions. Take care!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> You can just create another Kickstarter profile (using a different email).  You can name yourself "Anonymous"; or whatever name you want for your new profile.



Thanks Sis!!! These are great questions !!  Some of them I have to go back and do some research on. I was just about to look up the answer and you beat me to the punch... Lol. I love it!! Take care lady! 

Fingers crossed.... We may reach the goal tomorrow if we keep up this momentum 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

Urban said:


> You better reach out to JC, Kelechi. I think I saw a message that she left on your kickstarter and she's got 2 posts to support you now. She has a big audience and is someone you definitely want to be associated with.



Hello CWK Sis,

I missed that one. Who is JC? Please inbox me with more details. I just went back and checked my kickstarter messages but I didn't see it. Please advice and thanks for looking out ! I appreciate it and will definitely get in touch with her soon. Take care!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I'm excited for this. I was doing my hair today and was thinking to myself "I wish I had some of those xyz plate thingies to do my hair today". I'm just waiting on payday!



XYZ plates... Too funny !!! I love it girl. I can't wait to ship them out to my CWK Sisters    Thanks for viewing my campaign, please let me know if you have any other questions. Take care!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Agreed never ignore the bloggers (and youtubers) they are your biggest asset. Why get to 100 percent when you can get to even more and show people that there is a huge need for this product (for stores to pick up a purchase order and even to find investors if you need them in the future).   Get that money and also let people get that product



Hey CWK Sis!!! Which blogger is she speaking of? I went back searching for it but can't find it. I have been in contact with several bloggers and want to make sure I am not missing out on my blessings  inbox me her details if you know it. I need to reach out to her. Thanks chicka!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> It depends on your wants and needs. For someone like me with hip length hair (hair is longer than pic I need an update lol for my siggy)...flat ironing my hair for a million years (okay it doesn't take a million years but it takes multiple hours of arm and hand cramping fun) is just not the bizness. neither is banding (waiting for it to dry, etc). But it mentions that 1) hair air dries faster because of the way it's made and hair is not in layers but lying flat on the plate which is excellent for either air drying or low hooded dryer setting.  To me that means less work for me all and all it keeps my hair stretched quicker and drying faster and that's definitely a plus for me.  Now you may be right, or you may be wrong for sure. It is a risk and you have to decide if you're willing to take it or wait around for the next round of plates if they really work.  If they work, then she's off to a great start. If they don't...there's a challenge going on and she will crash and burn because I know the ladies at lhcf will shout to the heavens about this product in varying threads and how it does not work or if it does how it's a game changer. I'm hoping for her being off to a great start and this product being a game changer and for her to soar instead because my instinct tells me it will work. But yes, she's taking a risk by promising all of this just as we're taking one to believe in her and support a black business owner who has what appears to be an innovative product (as seen in a video where kinkier textures are highlighted more so than in most hair videos).  That's just my take on it all. I'm willing to take a risk and support a new business. I did see the two hair textures and am satisfied that it will stretch my hair enough that the product may be worth it (I will access things like "breakage, etc" over time but hope that they are as gentle as it seems). But with any new product for black hair even the curlformers...we had to take a leap. I guess it just matters if we're willing to or want to wait. I am usually on the fence waiting but for this product I'm willing to take a leap. And my product junkie days are far behind me. I'm satisfied with my reggie and don't like to "mix it up" but this product has me so excited I'm willing to go out on a limb for it. But to each their own of course.



Hello, thank you for your kind words and for taking that leap of faith with me  Also, thank you for explaining in such details your thoughts on this project. I cannot wait to get this product in your hands,so my CWK Sisters can start posting their results on YouTube for the world to see. Results are going to vary by hair type. The plates are  VERY easy to apply.... Think of a huge barrette in your hair. The plates snap down tight on hair... Stretching out the curls. It is going to great to see how girls will use them. I have heard all sorts of ideas on this site. Thanks for viewing my campaign, please let me know if you have any other questions. Take care!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

Philippians413 said:


> I made a post about this on my tumblr and the notes are currently at 695! So many people want to try this (and see how it works on 4c hair lol).  http://curlskinksandcoils.tumblr.com/post/86146199890/natural-ladies-have-you-heard-about-this-cwk




This is AMAZING!!! I never realize I would receive such support from other CWK GIrls out there 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## virtuenow (May 22, 2014)

knbradley do you know how to multiquote?  It will be so much eaisier for you to reply to multiple posts.  At the bottom of everyone's post that you want to respond to, just click "multiquote" (it will highlight to the color pink).  Once you get to the last person [in that string] you want to respond to just hit "quote".  All of those quotes (that you highlighted and selected) will show up in one reply box, it saves you time-- its easier to follow, and more efficient.


----------



## Soratachi (May 22, 2014)

Thanks to virtuenow  I ordered the 2 international packs with different kickstarter accounts but same amazon.co.uk account (one amazon account is valid for all amazon website). I'm getting the medium and long diva pack.
This will give me a total of 18 long plates, 50 medium plates and 30 small plates.
I'm sure once my hair gets longer I will buy more of the long plates. 

My hair needs to be streched in order to retain all my growth . Sleeping with butterfly clips is painful(blame laziness).


----------



## virtuenow (May 22, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> Thanks to @virtuenow  I ordered the 2 international packs with different kickstarter accounts but same amazon.co.uk account (one amazon account is valid for all amazon website). I'm getting the medium and long diva pack.
> This will give me a total of 18 long plates, 50 medium plates and 30 small plates.
> I'm sure once my hair gets longer I will buy more of the long plates.
> 
> My hair needs to be streched in order to retain all my growth . Sleeping with butterfly clips is painful(blame laziness).



Soratachi Oh that's great, you have plenty of plates.  Are you kidding me, butterfly clips?!  I won't even put them in my hair for style/prepping purposes.  They hurt so much.  They have all the indicators of a damaging device b/c they clamp so tight.  Have you thought of big twists or braids at night.  Relief is coming soon .


----------



## Urban (May 22, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello friend!!! I am so sorry girl, I promise I have been trying my best to answer all messages in a timely manner but I have a GREAT problem... My inbox is pooping and the messages are coming in faster than I can even respond... Lol.
> 
> I am going to change the international set to and All Star Set tonight  sorry for the delay. It will be the same price as the other All Star Set plus the additional shipping cost.   Thanks for viewing my campaign, please let me know if you have any other questions. Take care!
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



Ok, please do before the campaign closes! It won't be too long now (YAY!!) and I really don't want to miss out on being part of this.


----------



## Soratachi (May 22, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> @Soratachi Oh that's great, you have plenty of plates.  Are you kidding me, butterfly clips?!  I won't even put them in my hair for style/prepping purposes.  They hurt so much.  They have all the indicators of a damaging device b/c they clamp so tight.  Have you thought of big twists or braids at night.  Relief is coming soon .




virtuenow Yes, they are the debil!!   I stopped using them and now I section and pineapple my hair.
Can't wait for the rescue team to be here. 


knbradley

You need to contact the owner of BGLH on the website to do an article on your product.
This is the link 
http://blackgirllonghair.com/about/contact/


----------



## Napp (May 22, 2014)

Woah guys did you see the numbers?! We are almost at $8000 and not even a week has passed! I am so excited about this product!


----------



## Philippians413 (May 22, 2014)

The mark has been exceeded! I'm so excited!


----------



## prettybyrd (May 22, 2014)

Congrats, knbradley! You surpassed your goal already!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (May 22, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## cocomama (May 22, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 22, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello CWK Sis,
> 
> I missed that one. Who is JC? Please inbox me with more details. I just went back and checked my kickstarter messages but I didn't see it. Please advice and thanks for looking out ! I appreciate it and will definitely get in touch with her soon. Take care!
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



I assume she's talking about The Natural Haven http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/

WHo has two posts about your product already. Congrats on reaching your goal btw. Above and beyond you go! Can't wait to receive my two all star packs.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 22, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I will be looking forward to your results




I'm not in the challenge but I'm rooting for everyone. I just do my own thing but will use the plates and of course make a post if they work probably in that thread. I'm sure you will have a ton of pics in that challenge to help you to gauge if they are helpful for you. I'm sure there will be 4abcdefghijklmnop in that thread. Especially since you mention you are 4c and I'm 4a and you did not take the results of the 4a, so I would not be a hair "match" or you. I'm sure some one else will be though and I hope you will find the pics and results you need to make a decision. I think you're looking to see 4b/c results and I can't give that to you as I'm 4a. However I'm looking forward to my own results and will post them as a follow up. But I'm one for looking over time, not one instance. I'm looking forward to how my hair holds up over time, what I can do with the plates, and how much (if any) stress it puts on my hair wh ich will determine how often I use them, etc. I am all for the integrity of my hair so any new product introduced is assessed over the long term. With that said I'm super hopeful.


----------



## leleepop (May 22, 2014)

Just made my pledge with kickstarter then it directed my to amazon.


----------



## Napp (May 22, 2014)

So now that the goal has been reached does that mean we can get the plates earlier?


----------



## Pompous Blue (May 22, 2014)

Napp said:


> So now that the goal has been reached does that mean we can get the plates earlier?


That's a good question.....I'm so glad she made it! And so early, too!


----------



## knbradley (May 22, 2014)

Words cannot express how excited I am today! I am watching my dream slowly become a reality. I am so thrilled to announce that I have reached my goal of $8000 to launch my project for the CWK Straight Plates in less than 6 days!!!! The support that I have received from my CWK Sisters has been AMAZING and I am truly overwhelmed with joy and appreciation for all that you have done to support. The campaign is still open for another 25 days.... So now the question is, "How many orders do I need to make for the first production run?" Thank you .... Thank you .... Thank you from the bottom of my heart for the love and support!!! Please continue to spread the word bc I want to get these Straight plate in the hands of as many of my CWK Sisters as possible on the first run !!! Much <3 knbradley (your CWK Sister)

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 22, 2014)

Napp said:


> So now that the goal has been reached does that mean we can get the plates earlier?



She doesn't get paid until the end of the kickstarter(and up t 2-3 weeks after for the funds to be released per kickstarter rules). Then she has to go to the manufacturer.  Patience ladies, patience.


----------



## Nazaneen (May 22, 2014)

Since the goal was reached is it too late to donate?

.... said the Phablet


----------



## randi415 (May 22, 2014)

You can still donate. I'm getting ready to make my second pledge.


----------



## virtuenow (May 22, 2014)

Congratulations, you did it knbradley, we met the goal!


----------



## Avyn (May 22, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Avyn (May 22, 2014)

I made my pledge! I'm so proud and happy for you!!!!!
...and thanks for the shout out to LHCF!


----------



## Soratachi (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## knbradley (May 23, 2014)

Hello, the ALL STAR SET is now available for international shipping. Thanks for your support


----------



## sunnydaze (May 23, 2014)

Pledged yesterday. Very excited for you!


----------



## Urban (May 23, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello, the ALL STAR SET is now available for international shipping. Thanks for your support


 
YAY!! *runs to get credit card*

And CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (May 23, 2014)

Okay Now I'm just having fun watching how high her total goes up. Even though goal is met now hopefully those interested will still donate/purchase. I went ahead & got two sets (used an alternate email). Thanks for the tip! I'd rather have too many plates than not enough for my hair.

I'm predicting that the 4bc-z ladies (like me) will have better results than even Kelechi stated by stretching smaller sections.  Like half of the section that was used for the Type 4 example in her video. Looser textures will probably be able to get away with using bigger sections. That's another reason why I bought extra plates. I'd also rather have some on deck to grow into. The anticipated release is at the end of August (I think) so a lot of us will have retained more length by then.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 23, 2014)

I just ordered two more diva packs (one for ML and one for Longer hair)! That's a total of 3 orders...does anyone know if we've ordered more than once will it be shipped together?


----------



## virtuenow (May 24, 2014)

Cwk has new designs already!


----------



## knbradley (May 24, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> Cwk has new designs already!



Girl you are on it!!! Lol! I just logged into LHCF to make the post and you beat me to it.... I love it!! I sketched three new designs and the manufacturer sent it today! I am testing for "fastest drying time" before I make the molds. I want to make sure the product is the best it can be!!! Thank you ladies for your support!!! More updates to come!!  

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## virtuenow (May 24, 2014)

Oops! I looked to see if posted-- you can still post in the other threads (I haven't got there yet)!


----------



## Soratachi (May 24, 2014)

WOW!!!  

I was thinking on suggesting you to make a root plate only for the relaxed ladies(natural too) to stretch new growth. I see that you are already on it the relaxed ladies will go crazy  . With them you can stretch your roots, remove them and then wrap your hair or apply longer plates and get straight hair for days.


----------



## Beamodel (May 24, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## Nazaneen (May 24, 2014)

Just pledged .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2014)

Oh wow! Over $13k pledged. Gonna be double what she was hoping for before next week!


----------



## Avyn (May 24, 2014)

I want mine now!!!!! I cant wait!!! Ive told several friends and I told them that I am not sharing! Hopefully they'll pledge.


----------



## Nightingale (May 24, 2014)

I'm really excited about this product. I made a commitment to myself to stop using direct heat and I've stuck by it for almost a year now. I consider this a tool to straighten my hair, just like I use magnetic rollers for rollersets. 

Great idea!


----------



## virtuenow (May 24, 2014)

I can see it now: 10-20 years from now, our future daughters will be like, "what's a relaxer, mommy?"


----------



## Soratachi (May 25, 2014)

Wow a week has passed already, still I think more sites need to know about this. Spread the word!!!


----------



## Sosa (May 26, 2014)

I'm excited to try these 

knbradley 
Whenever you get the chance to, go over to the Career section of this forum and share your success story.  Be sure to highlight key things you have learned along the way while designing, producing and marketing your product. 

We need more women of color like you designing stuff for our hair. 

So happy for ya!


----------



## knbradley (May 26, 2014)

Wheeeew.... It's been quite a week ladies!!! I have been so busy working with the manufacturers, my attorney and trying my best to answer questions (along with being mommy, wifey and a employee). It has been too long since I have talked to my original supporter, my LHCF sisters, so I am just trying to touch base and check in! 


Week One- 
-The project reached and surpassed the goal!! Whooopeeee! Right now the campaign is over $14k and growing !

- I have been trying to get bloggers to post a pic and mention me on Instagram. If you know any bloggers, please ask them to help a sister out. Lol!

- I designed to logo that will be used for the brand. CWK Girls- No Heat Solutions To Healthier Hair

- One of my good friends came up with a slogan for CWK Straight Plate-"Straight or Sassy, My Do Is So Classy"

- i have already had one phone call to license this product!!! Yikes... I am clueless on all of this, I just wanted to get the plates to other girl like me. I called an attorney, I will keep you posted 




Here is the plan for Week Two-

Continue to come up with ideas to spread the word about the CWK Plates. My goal is to get the plates in the hands of as many CWK Girls as I can on the first run.  I am starting a contest for supporters to WIN A FREE DIVA SET. I will send details in the next message. If you have any other ideas on how I can spread the word.... Please let me know. This is not my area of expertise :-(

Finalize the design with the manufacturer. I am testing three similar but slightly different prototypes. I am trying to test "ventilation" ... I am testing which plates allows the hair to dry the fastest. 

Finalize t-shirt design for prizes 


Ladies again, this group is my foundation and support. I really appreciate all comment, suggestions and concerns.

I am also doing a video update today as well....coming soon!!! Take care!!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (May 26, 2014)

WIN A FREE DIVA SET of the CWK Straight Plates


Hello CWK Sisters, I am hosting a friendly competition for my top ten supporters to win a FREE DIVA SET of plates! The supporter that tags the most people to this pic on Facebook and Instagram will win a free set of plates. 

You must email me if you are interested in joining in on this friendly completion: knbradley[USER=320439]yahoo[/USER].com (include you Facebook name and Instagram handle)

Rules: 
-Instagram Rules: upload this pic...mention me on and include your CWK friends' handle in comments. 

-Facebook Rules: upload this pic....tag all of your CWK family and friends through my GROUP PAGE ONLY- "CWK Girls Group"

Contest ends on Saturday, May 31st at 10pm. The top ten ladies with the most tags on Facebook and Instagram will win a FREE DIVA SET of plates!!!! Good luck!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## onesoulsista (May 26, 2014)

knbradley,  I think the contest is a great idea after the product has launched to the public, to generate interest.  How about focusing on making another video showcasing the results of coarser hair textures and the Cwk Plates. I believe a video showcasing air dried results is needed to truly market this as a no heat straightening tool.   This will give your donors an accurate  demonstration of the CWK plates and there effectiveness


----------



## HairNinja (May 26, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> knbradley,  I think the contest is a great idea after the product has launched to the public, to generate interest.  How about focusing on making another video showcasing the results of coarser hair textures and the Cwk Plates. I believe a video showcasing air dried results is needed to truly market this as a no heat straightening tool.   This will give your donors an accurate  demonstration of the CWK plates and there effectiveness



I agree product demonstrations speak for their self. I would like to see the whole type 4 hair done not just a section. The videos don't lie. I'm still confused about how this would work for my hair. The same goes for longer hair ladies.


----------



## CocoGlow (May 26, 2014)

knbradley

I agree with some of the other ladies: I think broadcasting this product to the public with this contest in its beginning stages may not be a good idea ... I think that now that you have exceeded your kickstarter goal, you should focus on finalizing things and making any changes you need to make and focusing on suggestions from the small group of ladies that funded it. You technically don't "need" any more exposure to garner enough funds in order to start production for the 1st round. If the public becomes aware of it along with all the back & forth that is bound to happen before the finalized product comes to market, that may make a bad impression. 

Think about it, the other "hair stretching" product like Curlformers came out as a finalized product, already accessible on store shelves & then the news spread and sooo many bloggers & vloggers reviewed it, and many people ran out & bought it, making it very successful. 

What if there are some concerns or complaints or suggestions for improvement from this first round once the ladies get their plates? I wouldn't want the larger natural hair community knowing about that. I would keep it small right now and then once you get positive feedback & the green light from the ladies who will be the first ones to use it, then I would shout to the mountain tops and spread the word on every form of social media I could find!!


----------



## knbradley (May 26, 2014)

You are completely right. I spent most of today working on a video update. And I also plan to show a video with a kinkier haired model. I plan to air those videos this week.

As far as the donations, I should have explained the purpose of me trying to get addition donations. If I continue to raise money on the Kickstarter campaign I would do one of the following.

Option A) 
Free Add-on-
Extra long CWK straight plate for the girls with super long hair. I have had several women with long hair inbox me asking for a longer plates.  If I earn enough funds to cover the cost, I would go ahead and pay for the fourth mold-the extra long plate. This plate would be 2" x 14" and I would offer it as a FREE Extra Long Sample Set to every donor that's back the project so far.

Option B.)
Free Add-on
Curved end plates- I have also had several women tell me that they would like to see a curve end plate for the ends of their hair. With the addition money I could pay for the mold to create the small endplates that will be in the curve shape. I could add a FREE CURVED END PLATE SAMPLE SET to every reward that currently exist.

These options were going to be offered in the next phase of the project (probably next year sometime). Kickstarter gives me the option to stretch my goal if I want too. It's really a win/win... I will still get the money since the campaign is successful but this will allow me to as extra add-ons to the current rewards and get additional backing.


Please give me your choice .....

A) You want extra long plates to be added for FREE to your set

B) You want curved endplates added for FREE to your set

C) You want to leave your set as is and will just wait on the extra long plates and/or round plates until next year.


Thanks for your vote !!!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (May 26, 2014)

Ive been thinking of donating...I have 19 inches of medium density hair......i dont know what would work best for me and I also dont have lots of money to spend either....any reccomendations?


----------



## bydebra (May 26, 2014)

knbradley

There is a Houston-based videographer that produces amazing videos for stylists. He goes by spikethedesigner. I do not know him personally, but his work is amazing. Here is a hair videoclip he produced on Instagram:

http://instagram.com/p/k3i8WOtvUG/

I think you should strongly consider getting your promotional videos produced by a professional. It's probably not too expensive. 

Also, congratulations on reaching your Kickstarter goal. That is a huge accomplishment. I'm surprised that you are adding to the orders. I'm not sure if I would do that. The 2 reasons why I hesitated to join the kickstarter were 1) I didn't feel confident that you could fulfill all of those orders on a first run, and 2) I have yet to see the air-dried results on a full head of hair. 

I look forward to purchasing in the future. I hope you don't mind this feedback!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 26, 2014)

*A)* I want the *14" Extra Long Plates* added to my order.  My hair is longer than 14" long.  The longer plates would make it easier to utilize the product.  

ETA: Only if it's doable and feasible at this time.


----------



## Avyn (May 26, 2014)

I dont think you should do the free add ons either. You prob need to invest the cost of those freebies into another area of your business. Im not a business owner but I know once this gets off the ground you'll need to continually reinvest funds into the business before you turn a profit. 
I think the sharks from Shark Tank have a book out for new inventors. You might benefit from that or a book that can guide you through this process. #winning


----------



## SunRai Naturals (May 27, 2014)

My pick is "c". I wouldn't mind trying a sample plate but only if it doesn't change the timeline. I like your original plan. I also think that an air dried 4c full head demonstration/results would be great way to bring in more donations.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 27, 2014)

knbradley said:


> You are completely right. I spent most of today working on a video update. And I also plan to show a video with a kinkier haired model. I plan to air those videos this week.
> 
> As far as the donations, I should have explained the purpose of me trying to get addition donations. If I continue to raise money on the Kickstarter campaign I would do one of the following.
> 
> ...



Extra long.


----------



## Urban (May 27, 2014)

If and only if the extras don't result in the original delivery date being pushed back then I'd be interested in 'B' the curved plate sample.


----------



## virtuenow (May 27, 2014)

I think you should hold off on adding in additional plates & sizes (it's premature). The overall focus should be on fulfilling the first goal and first orders (get out the original plates to donors).   

My point is, Don't over-extend yourself. Plus it's becoming confusing for us.   For now, you can just focus on doing a demo video on a 4c haired model (full head). That will take the product over the edge. That's what you need to know. Not adding in different lengths & sizes. That will all come later.   

Also, your original design is the best--(the open vent plates w/horizontal lines)-- I can tell it will dry the fastest b/c of the open design.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 27, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Wheeeew.... It's been quite a week ladies!!! I have been so busy working with the manufacturers, my attorney and trying my best to answer questions (along with being mommy, wifey and a employee). It has been too long since I have talked to my original supporter, my LHCF sisters, so I am just trying to touch base and check in!
> 
> 
> Week One-
> ...



This sounds great! Don't forget to post the video update _in_ the kickstarter at the top. You can embed video without changing you trailer (I'm not talking about you kickstarter request video which needs to stay. I'm talking about underneath with all the writing, in that section, just post a video update through embedding it and say something like video update on 4bc hair! 

In addition to wherever else you may post it. I don't think you need to worry about a professional video just yet. This is just a kickstarter request (preliminary). I saw a post for that somewhere. That will definitely need to happen in the near future (maybe or not because hey you might license it and then it's someone else who will do that) of course but right now get those orders out and take steps towards that (which should of course come up in the future).

Licensing..._shut up_! You could become a millionaire over night...if it's the right deal of course. Time to enlist the help of business advisors and/or mentors not just an attorney. Make certain they are people who have been through it before and made money doing it.  Do not be afraid to ask. Pick the brains of people who have done this before. Research them and go after them. Often times they will lend a hand and give you all the info you need to succeed. That way you can decide whether to license it, for how long (if at all), to whom and /or to go it alone.  I know you will need to do what's right for you.

Good luck and I'm so happy for you!  Wishing you all good things.


----------



## knbradley (May 28, 2014)

Okay ladies, the votes are definitely split about the option for add-on to your CWK Sets. I have had so many people that are requesting the extra long plates and/or the curve plates, but I do understand the concern that a few backers have expressed about holding off and sticking to the original plan. After careful consideration, I have decided to just stick to the plan and to develop the add-ons at a later date. 


I will continue to take orders for the remainder of the campaign and focus on getting as many of these plates to CWK girls for the first run and to get all of your orders out on time. The add-ins will be available to purchase once we launch our website after the first production run is complete (estimated date-Dec 2014)


Thank you so much again for your feedback!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2014)

knbradley said:


> After careful consideration, I have decided to just stick to the plan and to develop the add-ons at a later date.



Thank you! Longer plates and curved end plates seem like a good idea, but getting my original plates shipped in a timely manner, is much more important to me.

I have a question to ask through PM. Please watch for it.


----------



## Soratachi (May 28, 2014)

knbradley
So what is the deal with the change of design?  I must admit I like it, it will make hair smoother.


----------



## HairNinja (May 29, 2014)

Have you created a Facebook page? Or Website? Please do. It's a lot to take in but Facebook is an additional source of revenue. Just a fan page with graphics, a description of the product, videos, links and updates. My Facebook market is not hair savvy like LHCF. But would not sit thru the video. You only have a few seconds to reel a customer in. You are on a roll! Work the market from every angle.


----------



## knbradley (May 31, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> Have you created a Facebook page? Or Website? Please do. It's a lot to take in but Facebook is an additional source of revenue. Just a fan page with graphics, a description of the product, videos, links and updates. My Facebook market is not hair savvy like LHCF. But would not sit thru the video. You only have a few seconds to reel a customer in. You are on a roll! Work the market from every angle.



I created a Facebook group. I actually messed up when I created it and the group is closed ... I have to approve members but I think I should have left it open. I have 300 plus followers but maybe I need to create a page instead. That will be my project for the weekend 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## PlainJane (May 31, 2014)

Which package should I get? I'm transitioning with bonelaxed ends so I feel like I will only need it for my new growth.  I'm 6 months post right now but hope to use these throughout my entire transition.


----------



## HairNinja (May 31, 2014)

knbradley said:


> I created a Facebook group. I actually messed up when I created it and the group is closed ... I have to approve members but I think I should have left it open. I have 300 plus followers but maybe I need to create a page instead. That will be my project for the weekend
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



A page is better cause it's transparent and  simple. People can click on it see the product, like the page and eventually purchase.


----------



## onesoulsista (May 31, 2014)

knbradley
Did you ever record a video using models with coarser hair textures? Also you need to record a video showing what a full head looks like after it as been dried wih CWK plates?    I checked youtube and kickstarter and no updated videos are posted.  The updated videos and its results will sale the proaduct and maintain its momentum once the product is released to the public


----------



## onesoulsista (May 31, 2014)

knbradley[/MENTION

The videos are needed before the campaign ends, they will show your donors the results they can expect according to their hair types and there will be no suprises. I know this isn't a miracle product but I would like to see an accurate reflection of the results I can expect to receive


----------



## virtuenow (May 31, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> knbradley[/MENTION  The videos are needed before the campaign ends, they will show your donors the results they can expect according to their hair types and there will be no suprises. I know this isn't a miracle product but I would like to see an accurate reflection of the results I can expect to receive[/QUOTE]
> 
> Correction, it may be a miracle product. Let's wait to see if [USER=301414]knbradley posts the videos (and I know she will).


----------



## make_me_over (May 31, 2014)

I can't wait for the video


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

make_me_over said:


> I can't wait for the video



Yes I love this!


----------



## onesoulsista (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't wait to view this video, the results look promising.  I will be placing an additional pledge tomorrow


----------



## Beany (Jun 1, 2014)

Looking at the results of the model with the kinky hair and I am SO glad I purchased two sets.  I think these plates will be on back order soon lol.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 1, 2014)

So here is a demo with a KINKY haired model using the CWK Straight plates. I will post the video tomorrow. Look at the difference in the right side and the left side that was stretched with the CWK Plates. If you are interested visit kickstarter.com and search for CWK Plates. Thanks ladies!!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## HairNinja (Jun 1, 2014)

knbradley said:


> So here is a demo with a KINKY haired model using the CWK Straight plates. I will post the video tomorrow. Look at the difference in the right side and the left side that was stretched with the CWK Plates. If you are interested visit kickstarter.com and search for CWK Plates. Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



Amazing!!!


----------



## g.lo (Jun 1, 2014)

knbradley said:


> So here is a demo with a KINKY haired model using the CWK Straight plates. I will post the video tomorrow. Look at the difference in the right side and the left side that was stretched with the CWK Plates. If you are interested visit kickstarter.com and search for CWK Plates. Thanks ladies!!!  CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



This is amazing, I just pm'ed you, as not sure about which size to get.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jun 2, 2014)

CWK Plates are on Instagram! 





If you haven't created a page for CWK plates there yet, I strongly suggest!!! Get that buzz going  i haven't been able to order my own plates yet, but I certainly held it down for CWK plates in the comment section... 




Black women unite!
I wanna see you WIN! knbradley

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 2, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> CWK Plates are on Instagram!
> 
> 
> View attachment 263597
> ...



Yes bronzephoenix I've posted about it in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20113801&postcount=259


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't wait to see that vid!


----------



## HairNinja (Jun 2, 2014)

knbradley 

Where is the kinky hair video? 4A-C women that don't know about this product will believe they are going to have bone straight hair. The little girl in the video is 4a and you are a type 3. Most kinky haired ladies are not going to have hair that straight.

The cutest thing was a man shared it with his wife and said anything u need I got you. You want to expand your customer base beyond hair boards right? It has to be realistic example for kinky hair. He probably thinking her hair is going to be flat iron straight. 

I told all my Facebook friends you are taking the Natural hair Care Industry by storm. The product is in its very early stages and you probably are working your tail off. We all all here for you it will all come together. 

You about to blow up!!!


----------



## Stormy (Jun 2, 2014)

knbradley Congrats! Girl you 'bout ta get paid! LOL! I loved the video. I'm 4b/4c though so I am curious as to how well it would work for me. Even if not bone straight it looks like using the plates will cut down on my heat usage/time. So, I will be placing my order.

I'm pulling for you!! About to post this on my FB now.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 2, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> @knbradley
> 
> Where is the kinky hair video? 4A-C women that don't know about this product will believe they are going to have bone straight hair. The little girl in the video is 4a and you are a type 3. Most kinky haired ladies are not going to have hair that straight.
> 
> ...



exactly! I've posted several messages on youtube requesting video for 4a/b videos. I see a pic in this thread and my interest has gone up. I was a little skeptical but now I'm hopeful. When I see the video, If I like what I see I WILL ORDER...Just need to see the type 4a/b model with their hair air dried and also under hood dryer as well.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the new video with the hair model in your Kinky demo.  Hopefully we can see what her entire head looks like after the straight plates. The picture looks promising.


----------



## ImFrotastic (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, this is quite exciting. Will it drop at midnight like a music video ;-)


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 2, 2014)

ImFrotastic said:


> Well, this is quite exciting. Will it drop at midnight like a music video ;-)



Lol........


----------



## PittiPat (Jun 3, 2014)

It's just me ... sorry for those waiting on the video.

I can't figure out if the "end" plate (shown in the Youtube video at 3:55) and the "small" plate are the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 3, 2014)

We are close to $20000.  ☺ Hope we get more people buying.


----------



## oceanwater (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh this looks promising


----------



## onesoulsista (Jun 3, 2014)

knbradley

Any updates on when the entire updated video will drop? I'm anxiously waiting on seeing the air dried results on coarse hair.  The video will provide proof to the skeptics that this product works


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm trying to be patient @knbradley, but is there a video coming or no?? Let us know something.  If you were able to do a whole head--or even half-- that's great...but if its only the one section in the picture you posted-- I guess I don't need to see the video.  Just post better pictures where we can see the ends of the hair.  They are not in the picture frame of any of the pics.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 3, 2014)

anyone seen the new updates, you can snap the plates together to create the length you want.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 3, 2014)

........................


----------



## knbradley (Jun 4, 2014)

I am so excited to announce that the CWK Plates now SNAP together!!!! Create the perfect length plate just for your hair!!! These plates are ideal for ANY woman that wants to stretch out their curls!!! 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1855194586/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 4, 2014)

Okay ladies... I will try to get the video uploaded by the end of the week. My computer crashed so I am doing everything from my cellphone. I have been trying to get the hubby to fix the PC...sorry for the delay :-/ I have been busy going back and forth with the designers to upgrade the plates, so that they can snap together. This will allow you to make your own plate in a length that works for you . Forgive me about the video. I will beg my hubby to fix my PC tomorrow... Ugh :-(

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 4, 2014)

knbradley

Is is a firm snap like leggos, or a loose snap like those mega block things (leggo knock offs)?


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 4, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Okay ladies... I will try to get the video uploaded by the end of the week. My computer crashed so I am doing everything from my cellphone. I have been trying to get the hubby to fix the PC...sorry for the delay :-/ I have been busy going back and forth with the designers to upgrade the plates, so that they can snap together. This will allow you to make your own plate in a length that works for you . Forgive me about the video. I will beg my hubby to fix my PC tomorrow... Ugh :-(
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



knbradley This is a critical time in your campaign-- you are on the last leg.  You should consider taking your PC to the computer repair shop-- which usually takes no more than 24hrs.  What more important time than the last week of your project.  Getting that video will be the last push to sky rocketing your numbers.  Reconsider sitting on this. As a business owner, you have to strike while the match is hot.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 4, 2014)

Yay, you got the feature spot on Black Girl Long Hair website: http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/06/new-heat-free-straightening-tool-cwk-straight-plates/

Side question: does the plate still lay flat with those connectors-- it looks different; will it affect the results (smoothness)? Will this affect the plate sizes?  Why are the connectors needed, will you lose the flexibility you would have by having separate plates on a strand.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 5, 2014)

Is want to use this on a twist out to stretch out my twists'


----------



## g.lo (Jun 5, 2014)

knbradley , I want to donate but need an answer to my question, I have sent you a Pm, a FB message but no reply. I can understand you are busy, but please answer questions and messages, they are all part of customer service


----------



## Urban (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmm, I don't know about all these changes. It may have been good to leave the first batch as is since people were happy with what they saw, and pledged based on that. Unless maybe there's a defect that you know about and want to fix, which is perfectly understandable. Then after you've gotten feedback from pledgers, you could refine the design.

I know you're only trying to make the product the best you can for your customers, I'm just wondering if these last minute changes could possible hurt something that worked ok. But I guess you know the product better than we do!!

And congrats on the blackgirllonghair feature. That's HUGE!


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 5, 2014)

^^ Yeah...I'm not really excited about snapping the plates together. I was fine with snapping it on my hair, but I am very heavy handed and I fear that I'll break them lol.

Still excited to try these either way though.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 5, 2014)

Urban said:


> Hmm, I don't know about all these changes. It may have been good to leave the first batch as is since people were happy with what they saw, and pledged based on that. Unless maybe there's a defect that you know about and want to fix, which is perfectly understandable. Then after you've gotten feedback from pledgers, you could refine the design.
> 
> I know you're only trying to make the product the best you can for your customers, I'm just wondering if these last minute changes could possible hurt something that worked ok. But I guess you know the product better than we do!!
> 
> And congrats on the blackgirllonghair feature. That's HUGE!



These are my sentiments exactly.  I'm all for changes and options, but I want what was originally posted as the product.  I imagined the options would come later. Different plate designs, plate connector options, plate sizes, etc, I think those should be options people can choose from when ordering later (after the original production phase).  You shouldn't "fix" what isn't broken.  Let people try the design they based their pledge on.  Then do the "fixing".


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats on the feature! I definitely think that I would feel better about the changes seeing full head video demos using the product that we will actually receive. Also seeing the ends of the kinky hair model in pictures would also be helpful like a previous poster mentioned. I like the original design & thought that it was ready for market when I pledged. I am still going to keep my support but I am going to go ahead & scale down to one set instead of two. I just want to know exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm a little hesitant now with the plate redesign plus the snapping together addition. I'm not so sure about my pledge anymore. I feel like my hair won't lay as smooth in the plate plus I don't want those extra pieces stick out on the ends to snag my hair...


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 5, 2014)

I was planning to order more...but I think I will hold off until you can definitively tell us which plates we are getting.


----------



## isawstars (Jun 5, 2014)

rileypak said:


> I'm a little hesitant now with the plate redesign plus the snapping together addition. I'm not so sure about my pledge anymore. I feel like my hair won't lay as smooth in the plate plus I don't want those extra pieces stick out on the ends to snag my hair...



That's a great point.  If you snap them together your fly away hair/shorter hairs/baby hair may not lay smoothly.  I wonder if you can forgo the snapping.  Do we HAVE to snap the plates as we use them?  I'm unsure about my pledge too. I was immediately on board but too much is going on.  I never got an explanation why they needed to snap together.  Nor was there a demonstration on how to place your hair on a snapped together plate.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 5, 2014)

I see others feel like I do about the snapping plates. I hope the snaps can made an option. I was very excited about the first model, I'm not so excited about the change.


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 5, 2014)

It looks like there is no extra piece on the ends of the plates...there's are holes there. If you want to snap together you have to use one of those short little plates that have edges that jut out and snap into the holes, then you attach another plate to that. If you're not "snapping" I can't see where the holes on the ends would increase the risk of snagging. 

My question is if the small "connector plates" are included...if so, how many? Seems like an unneccessary expense to have plates in different sizes to accommodate length AND snapping plates which require a whole separate piece.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 5, 2014)

She's probably trying to accommodate ladies with longer hair.  However, I'd prefer simply having longer plates.  I'm willing to wait for the second round in Dec 2014 to get the longer plates.


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 5, 2014)

Now that I look at it closer, the connector plate has one side with holes (FEMALE)  and one side with a jutting edge (MALE). That means the main straight plate will definitely have a jutting edge (MALE) on either the top or bottom. That's a potential problem. Maybe not though if it's nice and seamless.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 5, 2014)

isawstars said:


> I never got an explanation why they needed to snap together.  Nor was there a demonstration on how to place your hair on a snapped together plate.




I agree. I'd like to see a demo of the snapping. Do we have a choice between snapping and non snappnig plates?
I think maybe there should be a default plate size and that size should be pretty long? Like as long as the size large plates?
Idk...


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jun 5, 2014)

I wonder if the original plate design would have gotten the Kinky hair demo model a little more stretched/straighter? I'd like to see a comparison.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 6, 2014)

knbradley  it's time to get in here and explain everyone's valid concerns. We are pledging based on your demonstration _not _alterations. They may or may not be ideal so there should either be an option to snap or not, or leave them as is for now until you perfect your changes. Those pledging did so based on a promise of delivering goods as mentioned via the kickstarter (and that's also a part of kickstarter rules as you have an obligation to send what is promised to those pledging). Better to send the original then to have a problem with pledgers contacting kickstarter and amazon to refund their money and complain.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Kelechi I would strongly advise you stick to the original design, in as much as the additions are potentially helpful, it is best to have a solid foundation with what we originally saw. Plates that are durable and heat resistant are more important to me. Any additional ideas can be done later. You are in the launch stage of the product cycle it is crucial that you get the financial backing first and jara can be added later biko.

Once it it works well for" 4b/c" natural haired ladies like me, the rest will follow. 

Look at Tangle Teezer when it came out we all loved the idea and for some it is still great, for the rest it led to splitsville. Ensure that no snagging is possible with the plates and that with continued use it still works well and the customers will not only be gained but retained. Rentention and meeting customers needs and wants is key.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 6, 2014)

g.lo maybe one of the ladies in here could help you with your question.


----------



## Frizzyb (Jun 6, 2014)

Why is this turning into something I'm not so sure of! I just want what was first advertised. That product I'm sure of. Adaptations I'm just so so on unless i can see them too used.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi @knbradley I'm getting some concerned pm's. As I started this thread to support you (with no investment other than to see you succeed), I feel responsible for some of the hype that was given to your campaign and to those voicing concerns to me via pm. 

I know that I'm not on your business team, but I am one of your biggest supporters along with everyone else rooting for you in this campaign. I've even gone to various bloggers to pm and present them with your kickstarter (again without wanting anything in return and just helping with my marketing background). 

Please address the issues placed in this thread. There are people who  pm'd me stating (and I'm giving you a heads up) that they will pull out of donating and I asked them to pause until Tues/Wed before doing so to give you time to answer in case you have technical difficulties or have to filter through too many emails. However, I'd say their concerns (and mine) are valid and just because your campaign is successful does not mean it can't go the opposite. The campaign is not over. That means that people can withdraw their pledge amounts, or lower donations and they would be well within their right if you are changing what you initially promised. It's best to straighten out these concerns and address them right away (especially the snap on which has people concerned with damage to their hair from the grooves) so that it doesn't snowball into a prior success becoming a quick reversal. The ladies here are patient and understanding but you have to talk to us and let us know what is going on and hopefully honor your original design.

I will monitor the thread though I'm traveling next week in hopes that you will address and solve concerns. Otherwise by Wed I will recommend to those in limbo to protect their money (as I'm sure you can understand) or at least realize the possibility of receiving a product that is not as promised. I realize you may not be able to do everything (video after video, etc) but I do know that things such as promising the original design (and keeping it consistent without changing it) can be promised.


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 6, 2014)

It would definitely be better idea if she introduced the changes along with a video for us to see. Pictures would work too but good pictures, full length showing all the hair, not just one plate-sized section. It doesn't seem very difficult to ask a friend to wash her hair and lend the friend the plates, while knbradley goes about her business. It'd be nice if someone else installed it themselves on their hair actually, as they're supposed to be easy to use.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 6, 2014)

Actually, the enhancements could be the second and third versions ("New & Improved CWK Plates).  For example, when the original Tangle Teaser came out they got everybody's :dollar::dollar::dollar:.  Then nine months later they came out with the "New & Improved" Tangle Teaser with a handle.  Then they started having different colors etc.

Guess what?  They got everybody that was into that craze :dollar: all over again, multiple times.  

I would focus on fulfilling the original backers, so you have a great business reputation.

ETA: I'm trying to think of another example besides the Tangle Teaser, because that thing shredded a lot of afro-textured hair.

ETA2: I'm happy you're thinking of ways to enhance your product, but it's premature to do them now IMHO.  

Wishing you continued success with your project!


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 6, 2014)

Eh, I scaled back. Instead of one $500 set of 3, I just went with two $80 international packages and that way it'll arrive at my doorstep instead of at my parents' place in the states. I used DH's account to order the extra so I have enough plates for my big ol' head.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 6, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Actually, the enhancements could be the second and third versions (&quot;New & Improved CWK Plates).  For example, when the original Tangle Teaser came out they got everybody's :dollar::dollar::dollar:.  Then nine months later they came out with the &quot;New & Improved&quot; Tangle Teaser with a handle.  Then they started having different colors etc.
> 
> Guess what?  They got everybody that was into that craze :dollar: all over again, multiple times.
> 
> ...



Like I said before knbradley, you are doing too much.  It is confusing your donors and would be donors.  Too much is going on.  It is becoming a turn off.  I encourge you, again, just focus on getting the original plates out.  Isn't that enough work???  Do not overextend yourself.  You never told us you were still working on the plates.  That is something Kickstarter requires from the beginning (if the product is, in fact, not complete).  You have to notify donors from the BEGINNING of your project that you PLAN TO CHANGE THE DESIGN.  They were presented as if they were ready to go.  So, in other words, we did not need to know about these additions-- unless the original plates were not ready.  You can save all of these new additions/options for your next rounds of production like MileHighDiva indicates above.  And above all that, get in here & let us know what's going on!


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 6, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> Like I said before knbradley, you are doing too much.  It is confusing your donors and would be donors.  *Too much is going on.  It is becoming a turn off.*



This is exactly how I feel. I understand knbradley getting excited about her kickstarter success, but all the new ideas are confusing me and I have no idea what exactly I will be getting when my product ships.

Don't get me wrong, I believe that the new ideas are good ones and could work well for her product in the future. But, I worry that this recent brainstorming will lead to a rush job on the first orders and leave us with an inferior product in August.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2014)

Just wow at this thread


----------



## Mahogony7 (Jun 6, 2014)

luckiestdestiny, Perhaps you could compile a list of FAQ? The thread is becoming longer day by day. I know that everyone has valid concerns, however we don't know what's going on in her daily life. She may be dealing with some stuff that we don't know about.

Since you are her biggest supporter maybe you can through to her.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah i think people need to stop reiterating the snapping plates warnings and attacking her and just wait for her to come back


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 6, 2014)

Mahogony7 said:


> @luckiestdestiny, Perhaps you could compile a list of FAQ? The thread is becoming longer day by day. I know that everyone has valid concerns, however we don't know what's going on in her daily life. She may be dealing with some stuff that we don't know about.
> 
> Since you are her biggest supporter maybe you can through to her.



Great idea but with one snafu Mahogony7
 I am _one_ of her supporters. I'm a fan but nothing more as I don't work for her lol. Yes I'm excited about the possibility of her first design so I told the others, and even emailed a couple bloggers but the responsibility of handling her campaign is in her hands. She didn't hire me as a campaign manager  so le shrug.  What I can do for her is only in a quick capacity. I made a notation here, I emailed her to let her know what's up and the ball is now in her court (which is why I propose a deadline if she doesn't respond).   

 If I had time I'd compile a list but I don't. I'm traveling for work on a film, I'm marketing for another film and fundraising, and I am going to a wedding, and then I have a surgery  by next Friday   (fibroids) all in the next week so my time is stretched thin right now.

 With that said please Mahogony7 or anyone else who wants to please feel free to post the questions here or pm them to me and I'll add them to the beginning of the thread and also re pm her just as everyone else has done. I think it's an excellent idea. If you can also post the FAQ in this thread and add knbradley in the post somewhere when she logs in she will see them and log in and click on the link to see all the questions in one post.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 6, 2014)

If I am not mistaken I think she said a few days ago her computer needed repairing or something and she was trying to get her hubster to fix it. 

So that might be the reason why she hasn't been in here to reply to messages. Idk...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 6, 2014)

Arlana said:


> Yeah i think people need to stop reiterating the snapping plates warnings and attacking her and just wait for her to come back


Arlana
Agreed. I think we need to wait until Tues and just possibly do the FAQ list (as a courtesy) for her if someone is willing to do it and that's it. Or else she will see all the questions and have to comb through the thread (either way her responsibility).  And then if there is no response, make a move from there to protect ourselves  by removing our donation completely or make a lower donation if necessary to remove the risk. But I think we should definitely give her time to respond.

 I don't think anyone is attacking her. I think they are just concerned. But repeated over and over it does appear that way.  So we should just take a break for a while with the repeat questions


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 6, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Eh, I scaled back. Instead of one $500 set of 3, I just went with two $80 international packages and that way it'll arrive at my doorstep instead of at my parents' place in the states. I used DH's account to order the extra so I have enough plates for my big ol' head.





 I saw that   I noticed her donations were going down but her "donors" were the same. I kinda felt that would happen if she doesn't resolve this. She could easily go from almost $20,000 to less than her goal if she avoids people and I was hoping to avoid that by giving her a deadline in which to address the concerns. You can always go back up if ou like what she says...or not...all until the last day.

The last day kickstarter locks in your donation amount (that doesn't mean you can't still request a refund through amazon but it does mean you can no longer change it). That's why I wanted to give her till Tues/wed before changing mine. That gives 4 days...enough time for her to answer, but also enough for me to be able to change if necessary without having to request a refund via amazon. I'm more than willing to give her a chance....but again just that, a chance. Countdown till Tues, holding strong and still not abandoning ship.  I'm hoping she has a  good reason and will come back and respond.


----------



## FancyGirl (Jun 6, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> *If I am not mistaken I think she said a few days ago her computer needed repairing or something and she was trying to get her hubster to fix it.
> *
> So that might be the reason why she hasn't been in here to reply to messages. Idk...




I read that as well....


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 6, 2014)

On Instagram there's a recent update posted, the little hearts stuff to length check. So if we can update Instagram, we can also give a word or two on a forum...I really don't mean to be B, just being honest. I'm still going to support her through and through if the product works well, but for now that's not 100%.



luckiestdestiny said:


> *The last day kickstarter locks in your donation amount (that doesn't mean you can't still request a refund through amazon but it does mean you can no longer change it)*. That's why I wanted to give her till Tues/wed before changing mine. That gives 4 days...enough time for her to answer, but also enough for me to be able to change if necessary without having to request a refund via amazon. I'm more than willing to give her a chance....but again just that, a chance. Countdown till Tues, holding strong and still not abandoning ship.  I'm hoping she has a  good reason and will come back and respond.


luckiestdestiny so we have until the very last day to change our pledges? That's good to know! Good luck with all of your projects and surgery! From everyone here I'd definitely vote for you and virtuenow to be in her team. Very good and frank, sound advice from you ladies.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 6, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> On Instagram there's a recent update posted, the little hearts stuff to length check. So if we can update Instagram, we can also give a word or two on a forum...I really don't mean to be B, just being honest. I'm still going to support her through and through if the product works well, but for now that's not 100%.
> 
> 
> @luckiestdestiny so we have until the very last day to change our pledges? That's good to know! Good luck with all of your projects and surgery! From everyone here I'd definitely vote for you and @virtuenow to be in her team. Very good and frank, sound advice from you ladies.



Thanks for the well wishes I need it   especially the surgery as I want to preserve my uterus and still be able to have children so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and of course have a good doctor. I've held out but I was becoming severly anemic and in too much pain from the fibroids so I have to do something about them..

 As for the kickstarter:  Yes until the last day you can change your bid.  And I don't think anyone is being a B. We're all honest, and we're all rooting for her. We just need her to step in and let us know what's going on. If _she _is fixing her computer I'm sure she'll be in for a shock when she checks. But hopefully she'll also see we mean well, are being honest, are reasonable (we haven't all pulled out and changed our donations) so we are waiting but we do need some type of response eventually. But again I hope she knows we're rooting for her and want her to succeed but have to be honest in our response.


----------



## Mahogony7 (Jun 6, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Great idea but with one snafu Mahogony7
> I am _one_ of her supporters. I'm a fan but nothing more as I don't work for her lol. Yes I'm excited about the possibility of her first design so I told the others, and even emailed a couple bloggers but the responsibility of handling her campaign is in her hands. She didn't hire me as a campaign manager  so le shrug.  What I can do for her is only in a quick capacity. I made a notation here, I emailed her to let her know what's up and the ball is now in her court (which is why I propose a deadline if she doesn't respond).
> 
> If I had time I'd compile a list but I don't. I'm traveling for work on a film, I'm marketing for another film and fundraising, and I am going to a wedding, and then I have a surgery  by next Friday   (fibroids) all in the next week so my time is stretched thin right now.
> ...



Over everything, good luck and Godspeed with your surgery. You are a very busy girl! 

I think people will just have to be patient until Tuesday, but we'll see what happens. Hopefully everything is ok and it's just a problem with her computer.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 6, 2014)

luckiestdestiny I pray everything goes well with your surgery and that you will be strengthened.  Amarilles I think both luckiestdestiny and myself both have business backgrounds so we are showing our support w/various tips.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 6, 2014)

NVM.........


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 6, 2014)

No, its just old school stuff. I'll post it in another thread Arlana!


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 6, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> No, its just old school stuff. I'll post it in another thread @Arlana!



Cool. That's so interesting though! This technology is not new.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 6, 2014)

Arlana said:


> This technology is not new.


Arlana, No, but the materials are and patents expire, iirc.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 6, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @Arlana, No, but the materials are and patents expire, iirc.



i was in no way trying to devalue the product. it's just interesting to see that!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2014)

Mahogony7 said:


> Over everything, good luck and Godspeed with your surgery. You are a very busy girl!
> 
> I think people will just have to be patient until Tuesday, but we'll see what happens. Hopefully everything is ok and it's just a problem with her computer.





virtuenow said:


> @luckiestdestiny I pray everything goes well with your surgery and that you will be strengthened. @Amarilles I think both luckiestdestiny and myself both have business backgrounds so we are showing our support w/various tips.



Thanks for the well wishes ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 7, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies!



Hope your surgery goes well. I have fibroids as well and have extremely painful menstrual cycles. I don't think anyone is attacking her. I just think we need some clarification on a few things which is understandable given that she just made changes. I still support her, I just want to know what is going on.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow what happened in here?!? Ummmm I've only been out of here for a day and last we were waiting on a video and now omgosh...

Anyway I hope everything goes well luckiestdestiny


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 7, 2014)

This thread is scaring me....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> This thread is scaring me....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 Okay now I just had a good laugh in the midst of this crazy week. No one should be scared. The LHCFBI is on it so we know that either she will give us an update, or we will withdraw from the campaign later in the week (or adjust in whatever way we see fit). Just keep monitoring this thread and make a decision by Wed. All is well! Kickstarter now asks for ss# and everything. No one is running away with anything and you will not get anything you don't want (as you can easily change your donation if need be). It will BE okay. 

We're just intense cause we want those plates exactly the way they were promised. I really think she's excited and carried awayand needs to focus on just delivering as promised. Once she sees this thread she'll know that. And if not, we know what to do. But no matter what do not panic. It's going to be alright.


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 7, 2014)

Not sure if we've all noticed (I just did) but Knbradley posted a comment under the "The CWK Plates now SNAP together!!" update on Kickstarter.



> Hello ladies, I apologize for just getting back to you. Please understand that the intent was to improve on the design and make you all the happiest customers as possible. The tooling is VERY expensive to make, so it is very important that I get the design as close to perfect as possible because any revisions would call for me to pay for an extra mold (which cost thousands of dollars :-/)
> The first revision (circles instead of rectangles) was for the purpose of getting a sleeker look. The design with the circles helps to keep the fly always under control and keeps the hair in place better.
> The second revision (the snaps) is so essential because users can customize the plates in the length that they want, so instead of applying several different plates to the length of the hair you can apply one plate. This will cut down on your application time. This is also great for women who might have layers or thinner ends.... Snapping the plates together will allow for a tighter hold on the ends, so that the plates won't slip.
> The changes that were made were very minor, but I believe that you will thank me for them later. Please trust me, I am only trying to create the best product for you. I appreciate your support and it is very important to me to produce a product that all of my CWK Sisters will love!!! Be blessed!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Not sure if we've all noticed (I just did) but Knbradley posted a comment under the "The CWK Plates now SNAP together!!" update on Kickstarter.



Ok I think its best if she resolves this.  If she is updating there she can answer our questions here as many of us donated and some are thinking of it doing so...  I can only imagine what happens when the bloggers find out.  They too may feel a responsibility to warn and update people.   Not sure I care how expensive the molding is because that was factored into her original kickstarter goal which she has exceeded so that should not be mentioned.  The original mold is what costs more than actually making the product which then becomes pennies on the dollar for each order.  It's well deserved for her ingenuity that is of course if we get what we want.  

 I think she still needs to come in and address this to everyone as she cannot change a design after being approved by kickstarter. A person could easily complain to kickstarter and get her.product taken down and everyone refunded for doing so as she has to give an as advertised product....still waiting to see her responses....at the very least people should be given an option.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 7, 2014)

I believe in her original design, and I really want for her to be successful, but I get the horrible feeling that this change could be the brush stroke that ruined the masterpiece.  

I hope that when she's able to log on here again that she can offer a bit more of an explanation for the change mid-campaign.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 7, 2014)

A sleeker look is what appeals to me. Sleeker in my mind means straighter.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 7, 2014)

luckiestdestiny I'm confused, if the product was not ready, why did she start a Kickstarter campaign.  If it still needed improvement, if it was not good enough, why doesn't the campaign page state that (at the top)?  Whats your experience w/Kickstarter etiquette & procedure??


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> @luckiestdestiny I'm confused, if the product was not ready, why did she start a Kickstarter campaign. If it still needed improvement, if it was not good enough, why doesn't the campaign page state that (at the top)? Whats your experience w/Kickstarter etiquette & procedure??



@virtuenow

You can have a kickstarter at any phase in development. However, your phase has to be true to what you say. For instance if you say, "I am developing a straightening tool that I believe will revolutionize the market" You could still launch a kickstarter as long as you have a prototype. YOu would then say: This is the prototype and how yurs will look and it will have X features.

People will pledge based on those figures.

YOu can also add to a kickstarter. So for instance you can say in addition to X prototype I'm adding another product item yippee just as a way of saying thanks, etc.  That is different from what she's doing. I've had kickstarters where I threw in X item for those who doubled their donation or whatever, but they still get their pledge reward just the same out of appreciation and because it's the rules. There is a difference between having a longer time fulfilling orders, and not fulfilling them at all or changing them without the consent of donors.

What you cannot do is say I'm selling watches that have a camera phone and then once people start bidding say, oh but it costs too much for those watches to have camera phones so I'm now going to just have watches and thanks for your bid.

 or....

  you cannot say I'm selling watches with a camera phone but once people start bidding say, I'm upgrading the camera phone to a video phone watch without a camera. You can say it's so much better but people who just wanted to snap pics of their loved ones will say: WAIT a minute that's not what I paid for! I don't want to film videos with my watch I want to take a pic, that's what I paid for!  

You could however for instance say I'm selling watches with a camera phone at the beginning and then say good news the camera phone watch will now have video in addition to the camera phone.  Those who also like that addition will say yay us, but those who don't care and just want the camera will be happy the original deal is still in place.

So as long as the original component that you promised (in her case it's the plates) doesn't change you can add other things (like maybe a curling plate in addition to the other original plates, or even longer plates in addition to the original plates as promised) but you have to give those who bid what was originally promised. She could also give people snap ones and along with the original orders of the ones that don't snap (in the exact amount as promised) so that they can see the difference but the originals (and the amounts of the originals) should be included or there needs to be an update stat.

She can email everyone to let them know the changes, and then CHANGE the kickstarter to state that they will now snap together, and then give those who do not want that full disclosure an an option to bow out. Or the kickstarter can be cancelled and she can launch a new one with the new plates. Either way she has to change her kickstarter, at the kickstarter link with an update too also so that all will know who bid from this point on.


----------



## SugarRush (Jun 7, 2014)

It looks like she updated instagram today so I wonder why she has not returned to this thread. I know she said she was having issues with her computer but she's on other websites 




http://instagram.com/p/o8xFAmhuay/


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2014)

SugarRush said:


> It looks like she updated instagram today so I wonder why she has not returned to this thread. I know she said she was having issues with her computer but she's on other websites
> 
> View attachment 264173
> 
> ...



See what I'm hoping is that she just hasn't logged onto lhcf ...yet. Those who donated should email her through kickstarter along with me so that she sees how many people want her to log on and get in the thread and get into a convo with us.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2014)

Also here's where her  problem lies. On the kickstarter it states;

I have developed several different prototypes and after doing a lot of testing... The deign is complete! I have been working closely with a mold injection manufacturer and we are ready to move forward with the first run. We hope to purchase three different size molds and purchase atleast 5000 units of each for the first run.



....

This means the prototype is complete after testing a bunch of designs. But now she's saying it isn't and now there's another one coming out. That's false advertising....


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 7, 2014)

I thought she had already done this. ^^^^^

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I thought she had already done this. ^^^^^
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi  I don't understand the question...


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 7, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> HanaKuroi  I don't understand the question...



I thought the prototype was already done. Now it isn't. I remember her saying how much it cost. I didn't know the kickstarter was for development of the prototype.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Jun 7, 2014)

I want to donate but the fact she is not answering messages and addressing issues going on  in here, really holding me back and telling they might be a potential customer service issue in the futurerplexed. I have till tuesday to make up my mind.
Can somebody please help me, I am struggling with the sizes.
I want for me and my 2 daughters: I have 4a/3c Sl, DD1 4a/4b HL, DD2 4a/4b BSL (*which  sets should I go for) .*

this is my DD's hair (old pics)


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 7, 2014)

g.lo said:


> I want to donate but the fact she is not answering messages and addressing issues going on  in here, really holding me back and telling they might be a potential customer service issue in the futurerplexed. I have till tuesday to make up my mind.
> Can somebody please help me, I am struggling with the sizes.
> I want for me and my 2 daughters: I have 4a/3c Sl, DD1 4a/4b HL, DD2 4a/4b BSL (*which  sets should I go for) .*
> 
> this is my DD's hair (old pics)



See I don't even know if "sizes" are relevant anymore since they're snapping together. If that's the case, just make one pack with all the various sizes. Whole thing is giving me a headache.


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 7, 2014)

> The first revision (circles instead of rectangles) was for the purpose of getting a sleeker look. The design with the circles helps to keep the fly always under control and keeps the hair in place better.
> The second revision (the snaps) is so essential because users can customize the plates in the length that they want, so instead of applying several different plates to the length of the hair you can apply one plate. This will cut down on your application time. This is also great for women who might have layers or thinner ends.... Snapping the plates together will allow for a tighter hold on the ends, so that the plates won't slip.


But see this part of the comment makes me think that the original design wasn't all it was originally cracked up to be. Like maybe, hair came loose with the rectangle design and certain plated sections ended up frizzy? Maybe she had previously experienced slipping and changed it so that it's tighter?  If so I wouldn't mind the changes, but a video comparison should be made showing why it's better and that it's not damaging to the hair. Or pictures. _Something_.

g.lo I too see a lot of questions go by unanswered on Instagram and even the FB page. She most like very busy or may even feel she's answered or given enough information previously, but it's still not so nice for the unanswered potential customer. You all should probably get one of the long hair sets. Maybe the All Star? Despite them attaching, I think we still receive the same amount of plates listed on the rewards. You can even consider pledging twice (using a different email) to get another set, as I don't think there's enough plates in the packages to do HL hair. (?)


----------



## g.lo (Jun 7, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> See I don't even know if "sizes" are relevant anymore since they're snapping together. If that's the case, just make one pack with all the various sizes. Whole thing is giving me a headache.



thanks, i am very confused myselferplexed


----------



## g.lo (Jun 7, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> But see this part of the comment makes me think that the original design wasn't all it was originally cracked up to be. Like maybe, hair came loose with the rectangle design and certain plated sections ended up frizzy? Maybe she had previously experienced slipping and changed it so that it's tighter?  If so I wouldn't mind the changes, but a video comparison should be made showing why it's better and that it's not damaging to the hair. Or pictures. _Something_.
> 
> g.lo I too see a lot of questions go by unanswered on Instagram and even the FB page. She most like very busy or may even feel she's answered or given enough information previously, but it's still not so nice for the unanswered potential customer. You all should probably get one of the long hair sets. Maybe the All Star? Despite them attaching, I think we still receive the same amount of plates listed on the rewards. You can even consider pledging twice (using a different email) to get another set, as I don't think there's enough plates in the packages to do HL hair. (?)



I initially wanted to pledge for 3 all star, will see.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 7, 2014)

The changes seem very minor; I am not concerned at all.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 7, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> The changes seem very minor; I am not concerned at all.



They are minor. I'm just concerned about snagging and how they are made, and seeing  a demonstration would be good too. Ogoma especially since she's changing in th_e _middle of a campaign. Things like this should work out prior to the campaign not during.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 7, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> They are minor. I'm just concerned about snagging and how they are made, and seeing  a demonstration would be good too. Ogoma especially since she's changing in the middle of a campaign. Things like this should work out prior to the campaign not during.



Those things seem more like inexperience with the process rather than an intentional scam. I would assume she would have an opportunity before the mold is complete to ask for changes.  

She designed the plates and is the only one to have used them. She is in the best position to decide if these minor changes are an improvement. I just don't think it is reasonable for me to insist which would be a better design for plates I have never even held. I have no basis for any real comparison. I just want the inventor's version of the best product. 

Hope she answers these questions soon to put everyone's minds at ease.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Jun 7, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> See I don't even know if "sizes" are relevant anymore since they're snapping together. If that's the case, just make one pack with all the various sizes. Whole thing is giving me a headache.





g.lo said:


> thanks, i am very confused myselferplexed





.....comes out of lurkmode 


 If you look closely on her kick starter at the still video image, you can see that the bottom of the original straight plate left two rectangular dents/waves in the girls hair, right above the ends that were left out. So I think her new design that doesn't have the rectangular slots will indeed make the hair sleeker/straighter. Also with the snapping plates, the way I see it is that it's the same as if they didn't snap together. Meaning people can still get  however many plates  they wanted, the only difference is you can snap several together and apply them like one huge plate rather than having to add one single plate at a time while going down the length of your hair. So for instance, say if you had the $10 pack..... You would still get one large, one medium, and one small plate, the only difference is that you can now snap together that large medium and small plate and apply all three to your hair at one time, if you want. But you still only have those three plates. So people can still order whatever amount they want for their whole head.   .....Atleast that's how I see it


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 7, 2014)

JuiceMobsta said:


> .....comes out of lurkmode
> 
> 
> If you look closely on her kick starter at the still video image, you can see that the bottom of the original straight plate left two rectangular dents/waves in the girls hair, right above the ends that were left out. So I think her new design that doesn't have the rectangular slots will indeed make the hair sleeker/straighter. Also with the snapping plates, the way I see it is that it's the same as if they didn't snap together. Meaning people can still get  however many plates  they wanted, the only difference is you can snap several together and apply them like one huge plate rather than having to add one single plate at a time while going down the length of your hair. So for instance, say if you had the $10 pack..... You would still get one large, one medium, and one small plate, the only difference is that you can now snap together that large medium and small plate and apply all three to your hair at one time, if you want. But you still only have those three plates. So people can still order whatever amount they want for their whole head.   .....Atleast that's how I see it



Well, that's all she had to say!  People just want to hear from her directly.  Thanks for coming out of lurkdom. Chelz


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread is allllllll over the place.  I pledged.  I'm sure she was not expecting the response & level of interest that she has gotten.  She asked for 8k and has almost 2.5 times that amount.  I still want my plates by August/September, so I'm not gonna slow up the process by demanding that she answer every.single.question on a message board.

The woman is probably working her butt off to make sure she can deliver on her original promise & folks are in here lighting torches & sharpening pitch forks.......sheesh.  

ETA: And isn't that the risk that you take funding a kickstarter campaign?  I thought that was the whole point.  It's a new & UNTESTED idea, there are bound to be some changes along the way.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 8, 2014)

I pledged  just $25 so I'm not  terribly concerned about losing it if it came to that but I would really like this to work our and be able to use the product. I hope it comes to fruition and most of all that it works well. That would be epic.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 8, 2014)

curlycrocheter said:


> This thread is allllllll over the place. I pledged. I'm sure she was not expecting the response & level of interest that she has gotten. She asked for 8k and has almost 2.5 times that amount. I still want my plates by August/September, so I'm not gonna slow up the process by demanding that she answer every.single.question on a message board.
> 
> The woman is probably working her butt off to make sure she can deliver on her original promise & folks are in here lighting torches & sharpening pitch forks.......sheesh.
> 
> ETA: *And isn't that the risk that you take funding a kickstarter campaign? I thought that was the whole point. It's a new & UNTESTED idea, there are bound to be some changes along the way*.



No. Kickstarter minimizes risks and takes your ss# for a reason in case of fraud. What if you say sold X item and then said never mind you're not making X because you ran into problems.

I don't think she's fraudulent btw. I just think that one major question ,if you have changed something, should be answered as the poster did a couple posts up. If that poster is right, that's all she had to say. And yes she does owe it to customers. I have a lot of successful kickstarter campaigns (not to mention indiegogo) and also consulted for many others. I'm actually considered by some in my industry, in addition to marketing/producing, a crowd funding expert lol and am contacted constantly as a consultant. My time is shorter now for this as I focus more on production in film, etc but I still market and do whatever to help projects including some fundraising. In reference to the projects I worked, each of which delivered all of their promises (and more with bonuses added).  YOu have to and you owe it to your customers. Yes you may have delays, but then you owe it to your customers to inform them of _why because _they donated to your campaign. It's just common courtesy.

In this case most people had the same question. What's up with changing your design which of course is _the_ product period. A simple: This is why and I hope you understand and of course please know you can always change your bid (and also updating your kickstater) ....is required and necessary so that people can make the best decision possible.

The way you handle things matters. Customers and donors are very understanding...but you have to give them the benefit of the doubt. Oh and you owe it to answer your pledge customer's questions. I don't doubt that a ton of donors have hit and questioned her via the "contact me" button. Simply informing them and coming here to lhcf where her primary audience (who helped to spread the word is) is just common courtesy.

So that's how I feel about that.


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 8, 2014)

There is a question because the plates are different lengths. I think the long plate is 10" and the medium plate is 6". I may be wrong about that but I think I read it on here somewhere. That's a significant difference. People are choosing their packages based on the fact that they get x amount of 10" and y amount of 6" and they have z amount of hair, etc... If they snap together, the length of the plate becomes less of an issue and the quantity of plates you're purchasing becomes more of an issue. No?  If I have 12" of hair, then I'd rather have 4 of 6" plates than 2 of 10" plates. Plus it appears that there is now a "connector" plate (of unknown length) to facilitate the snapping that will add at least an inch or two. *How many connectors are included per package?* All of these things are factors you will need to consider when pledging to ensure you've purchased enough to do your whole head. It isn't as if you will be able to run out to Sally's and buy more. You won't have the opportunity to get anymore for a minute. Whereas, if all of the plates were just a standard say 7" (just guessing) since they now snap together, you'd have a better idea of what you were doing. Can't change it now though with all of those pledges already in but things get confusing when you make alterations mid-stream. That's one issue. Here is another:

The section with the hearts. *What is the purpose of the hearts section?* In the original design, there is a hearts section and then a long section with horizontal vents. If the hearts were not doing something different than the rest of the plate, there would be just one long plate with horizontal venting. Even though the horizontal venting is altered, *there is now an additional section on the bottom of the plate with the hearts* on the newest design which I imagine will do SOMETHING or adds some benefit. What is it? *If there is no benefit to the additional hearts section, it adds an additional SNAP for no reason.* 

I am no expert but I have some limited experience in manufacturing plastic products. *Every SNAP is an area of potential product FAILURE* -- some place on the product that can potentially break. *We had 3 of those on the original design. Now there are 8* (in addition to the seam where the product folds). I know some consider it "minor" but only time will tell. 

The change in the design and placement of the ventilation holes. The original design had holes in the back of the plate that were staggered. In the final design the holes are lined up. With the long horizontal bar vents on the front of the plates, not so much of an issue but now that that type of ventilation is gone, and has been replaced by a circular more restrictive design, how does this affect drying time? Does it straighten the hair better? And if the design of the ventilation on the front of the plate has any effect on the straightening process, *with the 4c kinky model, the plates used on her hair seem to be the design that was NOT chosen for production. Would her hair have been straighter if the final design was used or is the design of the face ventilation strictly cosmetic?*

Lastly, I love my hair poofy. I did not get any of these for myself but my daughter insisted that her life would change if I purchased them for her so I did.  The inventor has no obligation whatsoever to answer ANY of these questions. I "invested" the ginormous sum of $25 which is less than I spent on the lotto yesterday. I simply typed them out because they've all crossed my mind and to point out that I am neither a moron or a pain in the arse for having them, they're legitimate questions. We've had like 6 threads running on these for over a month now cluttering up the forum and now that everyone has skin in the game...the flow of information has slowed to a trickle. That ain't cool.  But having participated in ENDLESS threads about seams in combs and ouchless bands or whatever covered rubber bands are called and the best brushes and low manipulation, etc... I'm really inclined to pay attention to something with holes and snaps and seams before I try it (and I'm sure I will before I let her try them). Nothing wrong with that either.  At any rate, I think they'll probably be fab and I was confident of such when I made my pledge but the constant changes sow the seed of doubt in my mind that the design was well-thought prior to hitting the market. I don't mind a hit on my pocket. My pocket can take a setback. The hair though...that's a different story.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 8, 2014)

Arlana said:


> I pledged just $25 so I'm not terribly concerned about losing it if it came to that but I would really like this to work our and be able to use the product. I hope it comes to fruition and most of all that it works well. That would be epic.



I hope so too. My concern was pledging $150 for two sets. Now it will move down to say the $45 dollar long hair pack because I see this as a risk. I hope it pays off...but I definitely see it as a risk now because the are things to factor including dead silence.  I also told my mother and now she wants to change her pack amount too to the smallest one of $25 for long hair. Le shrug. 

  But again, I want her to succeed. The thread isn't turning negative, it's turning critical because it _has_  to because the rules have changed and we have to decide whether we want to risk it, how much, and also which package will work for us.  I even mentioned holding off to give her a chance for a reason. I realize she's new at this, but she is going to have to have a quick learning curve for sure to keep up and keep customer's happy.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 8, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> There is a question because the plates are different lengths. I think the long plate is 10" and the medium plate is 6". I may be wrong about that but I think I read it on here somewhere. That's a significant difference. People are choosing their packages based on the fact that they get x amount of 10" and y amount of 6" and they have z amount of hair, etc... If they snap together, the length of the plate becomes less of an issue and the quantity of plates you're purchasing becomes more of an issue. No? If I have 12" of hair, then I'd rather have 4 of 6" plates than 2 of 10" plates. Plus it appears that there is now a "connector" plate (of unknown length) to facilitate the snapping that will add at least an inch or two. *How many connectors are included per package?* All of these things are factors you will need to consider when pledging to ensure you've purchased enough to do your whole head. It isn't as if you will be able to run out to Sally's and buy more. You won't have the opportunity to get anymore for a minute. Whereas, if all of the plates were just a standard say 7" (just guessing) since they now snap together, you'd have a better idea of what you were doing. Can't change it now though with all of those pledges already in but things get confusing when you make alterations mid-stream. That's one issue. Here is another:
> 
> The section with the hearts. *What is the purpose of the hearts section?* In the original design, there is a hearts section and then a long section with horizontal vents. If the hearts were not doing something different than the rest of the plate, there would be just one long plate with horizontal venting. Even though the horizontal venting is altered, *there is now an additional section on the bottom of the plate with the hearts* on the newest design which I imagine will do SOMETHING or adds some benefit. What is it? *If there is no benefit to the additional hearts section, it adds an additional SNAP for no reason.*
> 
> ...




 I agree with all of these except the no obligation part. If we donated, she has an obligation. It's in kickstarter's rules. Especially when changing things mid game. But either way thanks for explaining all the "potential" issues and why some are like...hold up wait a minute.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 8, 2014)

GoldenRule I can answer your question about the additional hearts at the bottom of each plate.  Apparently it allows for right and left hand users to both use it now.  In other words, when there were only hearts at the top, you could only use the plates in the upright position, i.e., the right hand position.  Now you can flip the plates and use them as left hand plates now that there are hearts on the top & bottom.  I don't know how important this is since lefty's should have adpated to our world by now, but I digress. There may be some additional benefit, I'm not sure (maybe the hair lays flatter, no?).

My issue w/the new connector plate design is they do not appear to lay flat anymore.  There is a big dip in the plate now.  Is this dip on the front (where hair is laid down) or on the back.  If its on the back, that's not a big deal.  Will this new design mean it takes forever to dry?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 8, 2014)

curlycrocheter said:
			
		

> This thread is allllllll over the place.  I pledged.  I'm sure she was not expecting the response & level of interest that she has gotten.  She asked for 8k and has almost 2.5 times that amount.  I still want my plates by August/September, so I'm not gonna slow up the process by demanding that she answer every.single.question on a message board.
> 
> The woman is probably working her butt off to make sure she can deliver on her original promise & folks are in here lighting torches & sharpening pitch forks.......sheesh.
> 
> ETA: And isn't that the risk that you take funding a kickstarter campaign?  I thought that was the whole point.  It's a new & UNTESTED idea, there are bound to be some changes along the way.



I have been kickstarting projects for a long time. The rules are you must have a prototype and it cannot change from that. You get what you pledged for. Exceeding the amount they need may mean that you get something extra.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 8, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> @GoldenRule I can answer your question about the additional hearts at the bottom of each plate.  Apparently it allows for right and left hand users to both use it now.  In other words, when there were only hearts at the top, you could only use the plates in the upright position, i.e., the right hand position.  Now you can flip the plates and use them as left hand plates now that there are hearts on the top & bottom.  I don't know how important this is since lefty's should have adpated to our world by now, but I digress. There may be some additional benefit, I'm not sure (maybe the hair lays flatter, no?).
> 
> My issue w/the new connector plate design is they do not appear to lay flat anymore.  There is a big dip in the plate now.  Is this dip on the front (where hair is laid down) or on the back.  If its on the back, that's not a big deal.  Will this new design mean it takes forever to dry?



A HA!! That makes perfect sense! Glad I asked. 

(Cut the poor leftys a break. They need one...lol)


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 8, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> @GoldenRule I can answer your question about the additional hearts at the bottom of each plate.  Apparently it allows for right and left hand users to both use it now.  In other words, when there were only hearts at the top, you could only use the plates in the upright position, i.e., the right hand position.  Now you can flip the plates and use them as left hand plates now that there are hearts on the top & bottom.  I don't know how important this is since lefty's should have adpated to our world by now, but I digress. There may be some additional benefit, I'm not sure (maybe the hair lays flatter, no?).
> 
> My issue w/the new connector plate design is they do not appear to lay flat anymore.  There is a big dip in the plate now.  Is this dip on the front (where hair is laid down) or on the back.  If its on the back, that's not a big deal.  Will this new design mean it takes forever to dry?



As for the dip, that dip is on the back of the plate. It looks like the front is flat as flat can be. I think the plate was flipped over so we could clearly see the "snapping action".


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 8, 2014)

Maybe, she should get a Grad student from TSU or Rice to help her with public relations.  They'll get hands on experience to add to their CV.  She'll only have to pay them via a nice evaluation, so they get an A for the course work.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 8, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Also here's where her problem lies. On the kickstarter it states:
> 
> "*I have developed several different prototypes and after doing a lot of testing...* *The deign is complete*! I have been working closely with a mold injection manufacturer and *we are ready to move forward with the first run*. We hope to purchase three different size molds and purchase atleast 5000 units of each for the first run."
> 
> This means the prototype is complete after testing a bunch of designs. But now she's saying it isn't and now there's another one coming out. That's false advertising....



@HanaKuroi @curlycrocheter, as luckiestdestiny quoted Kelichi above, when she started the project, she said the design was already complete. She also said it was ready for production. How much more clear can it get than that. Kickstarter rules require forthcoming[ness] and truthfulness concerning the project from the beginning. You can't start a project saying its done and ready to ship...Then when you get pledges, bait & switch, and say, "now we're working on new prototypes & designs". We are simply encouraging her to hold true to her word from the beginning. No disrespect meant. I am actually still supporting the project as are most of the rest of the pledgers (have you seen the numbers change? No.) 



HanaKuroi said:


> I have been kickstarting projects for a long time. The rules are you must have a prototype and it cannot change from that. You get what you pledged for. *Exceeding the amount they need may mean that you get something extra*.



It also means you may get the product three months late. I know, I'm being cynical.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 8, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> As for the dip, that dip is on the back of the plate. It looks like the front is flat as flat can be. I think the plate was flipped over so we could clearly see the &quot;snapping action&quot;.



Ha! That dip was really bothering me, thanks.  Where's the other side of the plate, though?   Will it also be a snap piece?


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jun 8, 2014)

I am still supporting but I've dropped my donation down to $25 due to the risk. I haven't seen a thorough picture or video demonstration of the final plate so at this point it is a faith purchase.


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 8, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> Ha! That dip was really bothering me, thanks.  Where's the other side of the plate, though?   Will it also be a snap piece?



I think it has to have a face on it too. There is a snap on the side to accommodate a face plate so I imagine there will be one. Can't just have the hair loose there (I hope). It actually looks just like the "small" size plates only with the male and female pieces at the top and bottom to facilitate snapping.

That brings up another question though. On the main plates there is a female end and a male end. There are hearts on both ends because some people are going to end up using the plates upside down as you pointed out. For some people that means the part up by their roots will have random loose male poky parts. Seems like it would be easier to have all of the main plates female on both ends and the connector pieces male on both ends. It isn't like you can sleep in them though so other than snagging, I doubt it would be uncomfortable.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 8, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> I think it has to have a face on it too. There is a snap on the side to accommodate a face plate so I imagine there will be one. Can't just have the hair loose there (I hope). It actually looks just like the &quot;small&quot; size plates only with the male and female pieces at the top and bottom to facilitate snapping.
> 
> That brings up another question though. On the main plates there is a female end and a male end. There are hearts on both ends because some people are going to end up using the plates upside down as you pointed out. For some people that means the part up by their roots will have a random loose male poky parts. Seems like it would be easier to have all of the main plates female on both ends and the connector pieces male on both ends. It isn't like you can sleep in them though so other than snagging, I doubt it would be uncomfortable.



She said she does sleep in them.  She just pineapples them to the top of head & put on a scarf. People sleep w/hard plastic rollers in their head, so I guess its possible.


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 8, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> She said she does sleep in them.  She just pineapples them to the top of head & put on a scarf.



That's a bit of a passion killer. But like my husband said...curlers and Clearasil are an aphrodisiac, don't even try it.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 8, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay now I just had a good laugh in the midst of this crazy week. No one should be scared. The LHCFBI is on it so we know that either she will give us an update, or we will withdraw from the campaign later in the week (or adjust in whatever way we see fit). Just keep monitoring this thread and make a decision by Wed. All is well! Kickstarter now asks for ss# and everything. No one is running away with anything and you will not get anything you don't want (as you can easily change your donation if need be). It will BE okay.
> 
> We're just intense cause we want those plates exactly the way they were promised. I really think she's excited and carried awayand needs to focus on just delivering as promised. Once she sees this thread she'll know that. And if not, we know what to do. But no matter what do not panic. It's going to be alright.



wait, what happens on Wed? Is that the last day to withdraw?


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 8, 2014)

GoldenRule I found the answer. Yes, now the side of the plate also appears to be a snap on attachment. The whole thing is now a Lego piece!


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 8, 2014)

I tend to dislike all those snapping and parts because with time my hair loosens the grip. I have like 15 Goody jumbo banana clips that snap/unsnap at the top and bottom, and none hold my hair anymore because the pressure after time unsnaps it. They last me about 2-3 months without unsnapping. OT but I'm in states for now and WILL be restocking up! 

I didn't realize that side with all the dips and grooves was the backside, I thought that's where the hair would lie. As that's the back, then at least where the hair lies is flat and it's less of a concern for me at least. I don't get why these things weren't shown more clearly, the photos are a bit confusing without the top plate showing where the hair would lie flat.

When someone pressed her about the changes on Kickstarter, she said she'll look into making a video "soon". (https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-plates-straighten-hair-without-heat/comments) She's silent here but at least she's responding there.


----------



## JudithO (Jun 8, 2014)

Seriously, I hope she is okay... This is so strange that she hasn't responded to any of these questions knowing that she is losing donations. I am rooting for her so I'll leave my donations the way they are.


----------



## Urban (Jun 8, 2014)

She actually has logged in though, the same day after the first 'complaints' had been posted ... and today 

Without saying too much more, I think I'm going to leave this for now but would love to support the next round.


----------



## cocomama (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley & Ladies, 

I kind of like the lego idea as long as it still does the same job.  I have different lengths in my hair and worry that I would put a large plate on, but have a small piece of hair left at the end. Which would force me to have to put another plate on that would be entirely too large for that piece. Not sure if that make since but…I kind of like the lego idea.

I would still like to see the video of the kinky hair model and possibly a lego plate video as well.


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 8, 2014)

Not really worried. But she needs a bit of help. I am still supporting.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello ladies, I just happen to check the thread this morning and YIKES I was soooooo surprise with the number of comments. I didn't realize these conversations were happening bc I do not get notification when someone comments. With that being said I would like to start off by apologizing for not responding sooner, I promise I am not ignoring you, I just had not looked at the thread in a few days.

I did not know that my post about the plates snapping was causing such a debate ..... Whew. I do apologize for causing some of you to doubt the product. Please understand that my goal is to produce the most efficient product for you. The purpose for adding the snapping feature was to improve the functionality of the plates. I am going to do my best to explain the reasoning behind the snapping feature. 

The plates work VERY well now, but when the plates are connected, the hair lays in one straight angle (think about a downhill slope) Depending on the length and thickness of hair, when you apply two plates that are not connected... You may get a small little crease in the hair where the two plates connect (think two slopes, but different angles) The hair will be straight whether you use one clip or a few clips, but if the clips are connected you will not see any creases AT ALL. It is hard for me to explain it.... I hope it makes sense. 

The plates will not snag the hair because the plates should be connected by the user before they are applied to the hair. 

We have not created the molds yet, so if enough people feel that strongly about the original design I can switch it back, but I REALLY feel like you as users will appreciate the snapping feature when you get your plates. If we decide to go ahead with the snapping feature and you don't want the plates to snap, you can can always flip the plates so that the flat sides connect (connect the the two female parts instead of snapping together the male and the female parts......:-/)

I know this post is long, but I am really trying my best to explain in details  

I will go through this thread and answer other questions that you had very soon. This post was to address the concern about the snapping feature that was added. 

Thanks ladies for your support and please remember that I am on your team!! I am team natural and my focus is to produce the most efficient product for all CWK girls out there. Have a wonderful day!!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello ladies, I just happen to check the thread this morning and YIKES I was soooooo surprise with the number of comments. I didn't realize these conversations were happening bc I do not get notification when someone comments. With that being said I would like to start off by apologizing for not responding sooner, I promise I am not ignoring you, I just had not looked at the thread in a few days.
> 
> I did not know that my post about the plates snapping was causing such a debate ..... Whew. I do apologize for causing some of you to doubt the product. Please understand that my goal is to produce the most efficient product for you. The purpose for adding the snapping feature was to improve the functionality of the plates. I am going to do my best to explain the reasoning behind the snapping feature.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to give those with snaps and those without? I dont mind the snaps it sounds great but is there a possibility of making that an option for those who dont want them? Also how much plates do you use for one head? Ik it varies but can you give an avg of what you usually use for your or another's head?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 8, 2014)

A picture or a video is worth a thousand words.

Please make a video that shows the old plates on a 4abc head and the new plates. 

Please show it being installed and the end result on a whole head. 

I am unable to calculate how many plates would be needed by a description.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Muse (Jun 8, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> A picture or a video is worth a thousand words.
> 
> Please make *a video that shows the old plates on a 4abc head* and the new plates.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on this request. Honestly, I don't care about any of the other minor issues with the product until I see this video.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread is a mess. 

I agree with this entire post. I know yall are excited but this is doing too much. 





Ogoma said:


> Those things seem more like inexperience with the process rather than an intentional scam. I would assume she would have an opportunity before the mold is complete to ask for changes.
> 
> She designed the plates and is the only one to have used them. She is in the best position to decide if these minor changes are an improvement. I just don't think it is reasonable for me to insist which would be a better design for plates I have never even held. I have no basis for any real comparison. I just want the inventor's version of the best product.
> 
> Hope she answers these questions soon to put everyone's minds at ease.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jun 8, 2014)

^^^^^I think that people's concerns are valid and they have the right to express them. It's okay if you and others don't have the same concerns. As consumers & adults we can have different viewpoints, make requests, ask questions, be on the fence, etc... Everyone has been respectful. Don't take business/consumer matters personal. There is no "attacking", "pitch forking", or "mess" here.


----------



## onesoulsista (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley

Can your donors have the option of still receiving the original CWK plates?  We believed in the original design and that's what our pledges are based upon.  To change the plates at this late stage in the campaign is confusing to your donors and future customers


----------



## onesoulsista (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley

Will the videos of the coarser hair textures and air dried results be uploaded before the end of the campaign?  Can you borrow a friends computer, a cell phone or a tablet to upload the video?  We have been asking for the videos since the beginning of the campaign.   I don't see why its so difficult to upload a video, if you believe in the effectiveness of the CWK plates


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 8, 2014)

So will there be changes to the pledge gifts? Originally, I was planning to switch my pledge so that I could receive longer plates, due to the changes in design, I'm guessing that switch is no longer necessary?  Will we receive the same number of plates as the original pledge category, they will just be the same size? 

Thank you for responding, knbradley. I trust that you really do want to to give us the best product that you can.  I look forward to seeing how these work on the hair.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 8, 2014)

If it is up to a vote, I vote for the crease-less (newer) version. But, I think you have maxed out at consumer input and think you should produce what you believe (having designed and used it) is the best version. 

Will support you and your idea either way.


----------



## Urban (Jun 8, 2014)

^^ definitely, I think people of course should be allowed to give their opinion. But I think Kelechi you'll have to weigh it all up and produce the product that you want to offer. Like I said in my previous post, you know the product better than we do. While some of us have expressed discontent here, I think the number would be less than 20 ... you have about 220 pledgers.

I think the main problem that most people have is that you've shown what the old product (which will no longer be produced) will do, but you haven't demonstrated the new product. And haven't shown a good demo for 4a/4b hair, there's a thread on LSA expressing the same sentiment. I think if you addressed these two things, you'd ease people's fears and probably gain more pledgers. And try not to go ghost over the last days of your campaign eh.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> If it is up to a vote, I vote for the crease-less (newer) version. But, I think you have maxed out at consumer input and think you should produce what you believe (having designed and used it) is the best version.  Will support you and your idea either way.



Thanks so much for your support. I understand donor concerns but I am really doing what's best for the customers. I am constantly testing different prototype upgrades and I am in constant communication with the manufacturers to make the BEST design as possible for the customers. One more week and we will be ready to start the mold!!!!! I am feeling SUPER excited !!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> So will there be changes to the pledge gifts? Originally, I was planning to switch my pledge so that I could receive longer plates, due to the changes in design, I'm guessing that switch is no longer necessary?  Will we receive the same number of plates as the original pledge category, they will just be the same size?  Thank you for responding, knbradley. I trust that you really do want to to give us the best product that you can.  I look forward to seeing how these work on the hair.




Hello, you don't have to change your pledge unless you want to. You will be able to snap together different combinations that work for your hair's length. Is your hair really long?

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello, you don't have to change your pledge unless you want to. You will be able to snap together different combinations that work for your hair's length. Is your hair really long?
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



No, it's not very long, but I think that it's longer than the medium plates I originally pledged for.   

Thanks again!


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 8, 2014)

Ingenious idea, I want those blades.  Those blades are on my wish list.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> knbradley  Can your donors have the option of still receiving the original CWK plates?  We believed in the original design and that's what our pledges are based upon.  To change the plates at this late stage in the campaign is confusing to your donors and future customers



I am sorry to confuse you with the upgrade to the plates. The intent was to provide an even better plate than what we initially said. I would love to send the original design to donors and just do a second run with the new design, but my manufacturer just told me that I would have to but two different molds for each length if I wanted to do that. The molds cost appox $5000 each :-/ therefore I am going to have to make a decision on one final mold when the campaign is over.  These plates are basically the same, just added an extra bonus to them. Thanks for your support.

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

SunRai Naturals said:


> ^^^^^I think that people's concerns are valid and they have the right to express them. It's okay if you and others don't have the same concerns. As consumers & adults we can have different viewpoints, make requests, ask questions, be on the fence, etc... Everyone has been respectful. Don't take business/consumer matters personal. There is no "attacking", "pitch forking", or "mess" here.



Thanks for taking the time to respond. You are right ...you definitely have a right to voice you opinion. In fact, I love to hear it ;-) I have learned so much from this forum and I value your opinion. 

I am working extremely hard to bring this product to market. There is ALOT that comes with this and I apologize for not checking the threads everyday. You would not believe the amount of questions that I am answering each day...twitter, Facebook, Instagram,kickstarter, emails, several forums and etc. I promise I am not ignoring the ladies on this forum I am just really, really swamped with the campaign, working and being a mother  

Do you know how to change the settings so I can get the messages through email every time someone post something on a thread?

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jun 8, 2014)

^^^^^subscribe to your thread


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

Urban said:


> ^^ definitely, I think people of course should be allowed to give their opinion. But I think Kelechi you'll have to weigh it all up and produce the product that you want to offer. Like I said in my previous post, you know the product better than we do. While some of us have expressed discontent here, I think the number would be less than 20 ... you have about 220 pledgers.  I think the main problem that most people have is that you've shown what the old product (which will no longer be produced) will do, but you haven't demonstrated the new product. And haven't shown a good demo for 4a/4b hair, there's a thread on LSA expressing the same sentiment. I think if you addressed these two things, you'd ease people's fears and probably gain more pledgers. And try not to go ghost over the last days of your campaign eh.



Lol... Thanks friend! I am sorry that I have been ghost on the forum. To be honest I kept checking it and the convo died down a bit on here, so I have been very active on other forums and social media. I posted that last update and didn't come back to check it not knowing that the readers were corresponding :-/ thank you for your suggestions. I will try to address those concerns this week.

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> No, it's not very long, but I think that it's longer than the medium plates I originally pledged for.  Thanks again!



Well remember that you will get the small plates as well. You could just snap on two or three small plates to the medium to get the desired length you want or you could snap two medium plates together.

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

<<<<<<<< PLEASE READ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Okay ladies..... Hopefully I can ease your mind about the plates. Yes, I STRONGLY feel that the new feature that allows the plates to snap together will make the plates more efficient and the results would be smoother. If I could produce the first order of plates without the snaps I would but the price for the molds is very expensive. Here is the solution for those who are ABSOLUTELY against the snapping: you can use a knife or scissors and simply cut off the snaps. The plates are made of plastic, so the snaps can be cut off with the right knife/scissors. If you are in a rush you can heat your knife on the stove on cut the plastic even faster. I think it would be easier up take away the snaps (by users as desired) than to add the snaps  (for users who really need them). I rather give you all more than you need ... Than less than you need 


Thank you so much for you support and thank you to those who believe in product! There is no love loss at all... I just want to clear the air and address your concerns. Have a wonderful day !!!  CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley said:


> <<<<<<<< PLEASE READ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Okay ladies..... Hopefully I can ease your mind about the plates. Yes, I STRONGLY feel that the new feature that allows the plates to snap together will make the plates more efficient and the results would be smoother. If I could produce the first order of plates without the snaps I would but the price for the molds is very expensive. *Here is the solution for those who are ABSOLUTELY against the snapping: you can use a knife or scissors and simply cut off the snaps. *The snaps are REALLY small and thin and will snap off easily . *If you are in a rush you can heat your knife on the stove on cut the plastic even faster. *
> 
> Thank you so much for you support and thank you to those who believe in product! There is no love loss at all... I just want to clear the air and address your concerns. Have a wonderful day !!!
> ...



 to the bolded!  Your product costs too much for you to direct users to modify it like that.  

You still have not let us(me) know how firmly the plates will snap together.  Lego block firm, meaning they will not unsnap unless the user pulls them apart.  Or, if you move your head with the plates on they'll come apart like a Mega block, risking the male connector getting tangled in the users lovely locs.

The ladies and I will probably be less concerned about the snap connectors, if they knew whether or not they come apart easily or not.  Ladies on LHCF do not play when it comes to potentially decreasing their length retention.

In addition, knbradley I don't think you understand the urgency of getting a true type 4 hair video out, along with an updated video demonstrating the snapping plates.  If you haven't already go buy a new computer, or use your phone to get it done.  I'm using Nike's slogan *"Just Do It!"*

We appreciate that you have a FT career and family.  We all do, but these plates will be your *"Bread & Butter"* if things are handled correctly.


----------



## onesoulsista (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley

Will there a video uploaded before the end of the campaign? Can you use a phone, tablet or borrow a computer to get it uploaded


----------



## knbradley (Jun 8, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> to the bolded!  Your product costs too much for you to direct users to modify it like that.  You still have not let us(me) know how firmly the plates will snap together.  Lego block firm, meaning they will not unsnap unless the user pulls them apart.  Or, if you move your head with the plates on they'll come apart like a Mega block, risking the male connector getting tangled in the users lovely locs.  The ladies and I will probably be less concerned about the snap connectors, if they knew whether or not they come apart easily or not.  Ladies on LHCF do not play when it comes to potentially decreasing their length retention.  In addition, knbradley I don't think you understand the urgency of getting a true type 4 hair video out, along with an updated video demonstrating the snapping plates.  If you haven't already go buy a new computer, or use your phone to get it done.  I'm using Nike's slogan "Just Do It!"  We appreciate that you have a FT career and family.  We all do, but these plates will be your "Bread & Butter" if things are handled correctly.



Thank you for your response. I was just trying to give you a solution to your concerns...that's  all. I mentioned attaching the plates on the flat sides (female to female) or cutting off the snaps if you don't want them (although I think you will want them to snap together when you get them). The snaps are more like Lego snaps. The snap firmly and will hold in place until you unsnap them by applying a little pressure (like Legos ). The plates definitely will not slip when you turn your head with the snaps, but without the snaps they will attach to hair but the hold isn't as secure. They will stay on the hair w/o snaps, but when the plates snap together the hold is even tighter.

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 8, 2014)

Just made a $45 pledge.  These plates should come in handy when my hair grows back.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Thank you for your response. I was just trying to give you a solution to your concerns...that's  all. I mentioned attaching the plates on the flat sides (female to female) or cutting off the snaps if you don't want them (although I think you will want them to snap together when you get them). The snaps are more like Lego snaps. The snap firmly and will hold in place until you unsnap them by applying a little pressure (like Legos ). The plates definitely will not slip when you turn your head with the snaps, but without the snaps they will attach to hair but the hold isn't as secure. They will stay on the hair w/o snaps, but when the plates snap together the hold is even tighter.
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


How many plates does it take to do your hair specifically?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 8, 2014)

Now I really need to see a video. I would like to see how to modify these plates. Will there be sharp edges to cut my hair after cutting? 

So, I will receive different plates than was shown that I will have to then modify?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## g.lo (Jun 8, 2014)

knbradley, how many plates does one needs: 1. hip length, 2. Bsl 3. Sl
I am ready to pledge but just need guidance on what to get.


----------



## MamitaLolita (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm curious how thick of a section the plates can hold. I have difficulty rollersets because I have to use parts so thin I run out of room to cover my head...or using thicker sections pops the roller back open.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 8, 2014)

g.lo said:


> knbradley, how many plates does one needs: 1. hip length, 2. Bsl 3. Sl
> I am ready to pledge but just need guidance on what to get.



The product has amazing potential but I don't see how they would work on a practical level on hip length hair. It seems like the sheer weight of the plates, let alone application, would be too much. I know you weren't addressing me, just speculating.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 8, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> The product has amazing potential but I don't see how they would work on a practical level on hip length hair. It seems like the sheer weight of the plates, let alone application, would be too much. I know you weren't addressing me, just speculating.



 My hair is quite long. Now I'm wondering . Oh well. I still want to try them.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 8, 2014)

Good to see the thread is back on track and knbradley answered some questions so that the ladies can make informed decisions about the product.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 8, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> The product has amazing potential but I don't see how they would work on a practical level on hip length hair. It seems like the sheer weight of the plates, let alone application, would be too much. I know you weren't addressing me, just speculating.



OMG see there is a lot to consider for us long haired gals....

 I'm still getting them but it may or may not be practical as you mentioned.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 9, 2014)

I asked my manufacturer to send me a short video of how the plates easily snap together and pull apart and here is a short little video ; 

http://youtu.be/shVMk2y1dLA

More information coming soon....

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 9, 2014)

knbradley said:


> I asked my manufacturer to send me a short video of how the plates easily snap together and pull apart and here is a short little video ;
> 
> http://youtu.be/shVMk2y1dLA
> 
> ...



I so want to try these!!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jun 9, 2014)

knbradley said:


> I asked my manufacturer to send me a short video of how the plates easily snap together and pull apart and here is a short little video ;
> 
> http://youtu.be/shVMk2y1dLA
> 
> ...



Looks great


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you knbradley  I knew you'd come through w/a video.  That's what we all needed  to see, which plate we are in fact getting.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes ma'am ... Where there is a WILL there is a WAY!!!! I asked him to email me a short video just so you all could see how easy they snap and come apart since my computer is down :-/ he sent the video tonight and as you can see the plates hold together very well!! 

My husband is officially fired as my PC Technician...lol!!! I am dropping it off at the shop tomorrow. The guy said I should have it back by Tuesday. 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## g.lo (Jun 9, 2014)

knbradley , could you please address my concernerplexed


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 9, 2014)

g.lo said:


> @knbradley , could you please address my concernerplexed



g.lo  can you repeat it so that she doesn't have to comb through the thread?


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 9, 2014)

knbradley

I don't know if anyone else notices ...but in the first few seconds of the video where the person is attaching the piece, it seemed like a struggle to attach it... then the vid was edited to show it suddenly attached right afterward ... it's a quick edit so it may not be noticeable to everyone at first, but I'm wondering about how easy they really snap together for a person of average strength in real time?


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Kelechi, the video does help a ton.

Arlana Bunnyhaslonghair and ladies with super long hair, if you absolutely must you can always do half of your hair and then the other half!  Okay I laugh, but seriously! Lol. When I only had one pack of Curlformers the 40 was nowhere near enough, so I had to do half of my hair and then the other. A bit tedious but it worked!

I'm thinking of switching my All Star packages to medium hair (instead of long) because it comes with more plates. My issue isn't so much length (only BSL) but the amount of hair. Going to measure my hair tonight and see if I can get away with switching. g.lo can you try measuring your HL DD hair? The plates come in 2x6, 2x10, 2x1... measure it and see which package would benefit you the most according to the sizes.


Edit: NappyRina I don't see where it looks like an edit. In reality we do want these things to be tight because with time they become less so. The pulling and inserting weakens the areas that grip, which I do forsee to be a problem for those who unsnap/resnap too much overtime. I'm planning on snapping mine once, and leaving them snapped for life! Lol. Except while travelling. In the end it's plastic and will come off and go in with enough pressure. We don't want it to be weak.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 9, 2014)

Will there be a video of the plates being used on type 4 hair? Yes or no? 

 It needs to show them being installed on the whole head. I would like to see how many I would need. 

It needs to show removal.

The video needs to show what the entire head of hair looks like after removal of the plates without styling.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## g.lo (Jun 9, 2014)

Amarilles, i will as soon as she comes back from school.thanks


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 9, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Edit: NappyRina I don't see where it looks like an edit. In reality we do want these things to be tight because with time they become less so. The pulling and inserting weakens the areas that grip, which I do forsee to be a problem for those who unsnap/resnap too much overtime. I'm planning on snapping mine once, and leaving them snapped for life! Lol. Except while travelling. In the end it's plastic and will come off and go in with enough pressure. We don't want it to be weak.



Amarilles 

The edit is very quick between seconds 1 & 2 where he is trying to attach the piece ... I noticed it but it's very quick ... 

I agree they should be sturdy and I believe that once a person determines the right length for their hair, they should certainly leave the pieces snapped to avoid weakening the connecting parts ... I'm just concerned about how difficult that initial connection will be for people and wanted to see it in real time


----------



## Philippians413 (Jun 9, 2014)

^^I noticed the skip on the video too.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 9, 2014)

NappyRina said:


> knbradley  I don't know if anyone else notices ...but in the first few seconds of the video where the person is attaching the piece, it seemed like a struggle to attach it... then the vid was edited to show it suddenly attached right afterward ... it's a quick edit so it may not be noticeable to everyone at first, but I'm wondering about how easy they really snap together for a person of average strength in real time?




The manufacturer sent me a quick video just for you all to view. I just needed something for you all to understand the concept of how they snap together. Please remember that he was working with a prototype and not the actual product because we have not produced it yet. When dealing with prototypes, you are basically using a model of what the actual product will look like. I asked him to make sure that the plates snap together for a FIRM fit, so the connection is tight. Once you get the hang of snapping these plates together I am sure you will be able to do it with ease. Thanks for taking the time to comment.

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 9, 2014)

g.lo said:


> knbradley , could you please address my concernerplexed



I am sorry I missed it, will you please ask your question again if I have not already answered?

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jun 9, 2014)

knbradley would it be better to get the medium All Star package than the long if you have BSL hair? I noticed one of the other posters mentioned that the medium had more plates. 

Thanks!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 9, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Will there be a video of the plates being used on type 4 hair? Yes or no?
> 
> It needs to show them being installed on the whole head. I would like to see how many I would need.
> 
> ...



Here is my question that I and others keep asking. A very simple yes or no will suffice.

knbradley

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## JudithO (Jun 9, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Here is my question that I and others keep asking. A very simple yes or no will suffice.
> 
> @knbradley
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



She said she is already working on a video but her computer with the videos has issues and is trying to get it fixed... Hence why the video for the type 4 head is delayed I think...


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 9, 2014)

I haven't watched the most current video. Does it show the plates being out in? Does it show the whole head? How many plates were used?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Avyn (Jun 9, 2014)

I just watched the video. The snaps are BRILLIANT! I think its okay that you have to put pressure on them. That means they won't come apart easily.  I could imagine the backlash if they came apart while you were trying to apply the plates. I don't see why anyone would want to cut them off. They don't seem like they would damage the hair whether you used them or not.


----------



## JudithO (Jun 9, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I haven't watched the most current video. Does it show the plates being out in? Does it show the whole head? How many plates were used?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Here is the video we have all seen... Looking at sections she used, the look like the same size sections like you were using magnetic rollers so however many rollers you would need. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJlTt02SUis


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 9, 2014)

JudithO said:


> Here is the video we have all seen... Looking at sections she used, the look like the same size sections like you were using magnetic rollers so however many rollers you would need.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJlTt02SUis



That is the same video with one section on type 4 and half a head on type 3 that I have already seen. I thought there was a new one.  I use more curlformers in a section than magnetic rollers in a section. I am not sure if I can calculate how many plates I would need based on that. I figured out how many curlformers I needed from videos. The first time I bought curformers I ran out and had to go back to Sallys. II can't run to Sallys to buy more. I do not want to do half my head at a time. That would be crazy trying to keep the straight section from getting wet when I spray my hair to put in the plates on the remaining hair. It would be inconvenient. 

I don't understand why she didn't do the the whole head instead of a small section in the official video. From the beginning we have asked that a whole demo be done using type 4 hair.

She says in her yt video that she would use 12 to do the entire head. Based on the section of hair in that video she would need more than 12 and based on your suggestion to use the same amount of magnetic rollers, more than 12 rollers would be needed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Jun 9, 2014)

knbradley said:


> I am sorry I missed it, will you please ask your question again if I have not already answered?
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



knbradley
 just wanted to find out which sets to get for : my 12 year DDHL (4b), 3 years DD BSl (4b) and me Sl (4a).

Merci


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 9, 2014)

g.lo I think knowing which set to get has a lot to do with knowing the density of your children's hair,  as well as length.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Jun 9, 2014)

CONGRATS @knbradley on your article on blackgirllonghair.com!! 


http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/06/new-heat-free-straightening-tool-cwk-straight-plates/


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 10, 2014)

This might help answer some questions - http://www.naturaloilsforhair.net/2014/06/q-a-with-cwk-plates-inventor.html.


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 11, 2014)

I upped my donation!! I need more of those plates. By the time I am out of my 3 month crochet braid stint. The plates should be delivered. I got the $50 Diva long pack and the $80 all Star long one.

This puts me to a total 48 long plates, 40 medium plates and 24 small ones. It will cover my hair (I should need no less than 30 for my head) and leave room for me to grow into them to BSL.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 11, 2014)

What set/sets is everyone getting and what is their hair length? I got the all star pack but I'm BSl with around 14-15 inches of hair give or take so I don't know if I need more or not for with curlformers, I need way more than 30 to cover my whole head.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 11, 2014)

So when are we supposed to be getting them? I'm excited!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 11, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> So when are we supposed to be getting them? I'm excited!



End of August......


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 11, 2014)

It's now Aug/Sept for delivery.

I'm still trying to figure out which set to order,  I have dense hair. I'm thinking of getting the $45 or $60 set. Also is like to know who won the contest she had,  it's been a couple weeks.

Eta: autocorrect gets on my nerves sometimes,  with it's helpful self.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 12, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> CONGRATS @knbradley on your article on blackgirllonghair.com!!  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/06/new-heat-free-straightening-tool-cwk-straight-plates/



Thanks a million friend!!! I didn't even know that she posted the article. Thanks for the update 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 12, 2014)

Okay ladies, here is an update. I went ahead and paid for the molds last week to get a head start on my production run .... I went ahead and tapped into my savings bc I want to get these plates shipped in a timely manner. Right now I have a little under 500 orders to fill, so it will be a busy summer (which is GREAT)!!!! As soon as the campaign is over, the money will be released, but i believe that I have to wait 2 weeks to get the funds. I will pay for the plates as soon as the funds are released and the production will begin!!! I will keep you all posted!


The computer is up and running...working on uploading video right now 

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 12, 2014)

New Video:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j6RBSOXTxJw

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 12, 2014)

knbradley said:


> New Video:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j6RBSOXTxJw
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



Is this the entire vid ?


----------



## Frizzyb (Jun 12, 2014)

There must be a mistake your unaware of because it was only 20 seconds and nothing was shown


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 12, 2014)

maybe it's a teaser


----------



## xomonaijax (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey Kelechi, thank you for the update I know it is not easy to do all of this well done though. With the video please please refer to my comments in past posts

- Show each step and a full head of hair with airdrying and with heat.
- Use styling foam and use plates without
- Take great quality pictures(borrow a camera if you have to) so we can clearly see the results. That way you are not wasting your energy. Use good lighting and natural light, different angles. 
- If possible show day 1, day 2, day 3 hair and focus on the edges. 

I wish you great success,

Deex


----------



## knbradley (Jun 12, 2014)

Frizzyb said:


> There must be a mistake your unaware of because it was only 20 seconds and nothing was shown




Okay, I just went and looked at it and there was an error with the video.... Ugh!!! That is not the whole video, the entire video is about 5 mins. I am not sure what happened, but I will look into it tonight :-/ .....sorry!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess she hasn't had much luck with the video.


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 14, 2014)

She will fix it. 

Almost $22000, before it ends on Monday. 

I'm glad she has a good number of first orders. I can't wait for reviews!!!


----------



## cocomama (Jun 16, 2014)

knbradley Will you have the video up today?


----------



## knbradley (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello ladies,

I truly cannot explain how I feel today, I am beyond excited about the support that I received from CWK girls all over the world. I remember when I first launched this project, I was so nervous but excited to get the news out about these plates. I knew the product was great, but I was hoping that other other women would understand my vision....and you did!!! The campaign raised a little over $24,000 (3 times what I initially asked for). I cannot express how grateful I am for your belief in me and my product. I will keep you updated with what is going on each week until you get your orders in. 

So here's the first update:

What happens next????

The money will take about two weeks to hit my amazon account. Until then, I cannot access any funds. I knew this would set me back two or three weeks, so I went ahead and paid the manufacturer (1/4) of the money a few weeks ago so he can get a head's start on the molds. I didn't want this to put us behind on our August/September shipment date.

The molds should be ready around mid-July. Once the molds are done, my manufacturer will send me samples to approve. Once I approve the samples, I will give him the okay to start the first production run. While I am waiting on the production shipment to come in, I will get 500 plus boxes labeled (address) and ready for shipment. Once the shipment comes in, I will box the product and head to the post office for  shipment.

I will keep you up to date each week. Thanks again for your support!! I cannot wait to get these plates in your hands!!

Regards,
Kelechi Bradley



CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello ladies,

I truly cannot explain how I feel today, I am beyond excited about the support that I received from CWK girls all over the world. I remember when I first launched this project, I was so nervous but excited to get the news out about these plates. I knew the product was great, but I was hoping that other other women would understand my vision....and you did!!! The campaign raised a little over $24,000 (3 times what I initially asked for). I cannot express how grateful I am for your belief in me and my product. I will keep you updated with what is going on each week until you get your orders in. 

So here's the first update:

What happens next????

The money will take about two weeks to hit my amazon account. Until then, I cannot access any funds. I knew this would set me back two or three weeks, so I went ahead and paid the manufacturer (1/4) of the money a few weeks ago so he can get a head's start on the molds. I didn't want this to put us behind on our August/September shipment date.

The molds should be ready around mid-July. Once the molds are done, my manufacturer will send me samples to approve. Once I approve the samples, I will give him the okay to start the first production run. While I am waiting on the production shipment to come in, I will get 500 plus boxes labeled (address) and ready for shipment. Once the shipment comes in, I will box the product and head to the post office for  shipment.

I will keep you up to date each week. Thanks again for your support!! I cannot wait to get these plates in your hands!!

Regards,
Kelechi Bradley

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## onesoulsista (Jun 17, 2014)

@ knbradley

When will you post the entire video?  This is something your backers have been asking for since the start of the campaign, i don't understand why it is so difficult to make and post the entire video showing coarser textures


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 17, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> She will fix it.
> 
> Almost $22000, before it ends on Monday.
> 
> I'm glad she has a good number of first orders. I can't wait for reviews!!!



I don't think she will fix it. She won't even address it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Frizzyb (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello,
 Congrats I know this is an exciting and hectic time for you. Thing is we as customers were promised an instructional video on your product and so as to correctly use and assess what is thought of it I really would like the video promised. I once again congratulate you on your new business but I'm going to need a little customer service please. Would love to Tell my peeps bout the new straightning tool that's out but not if they can't get good service. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 17, 2014)

Frizzyb said:


> Hello,
> Congrats I know this is an exciting and hectic time for you. Thing is we as customers were promised an instructional video on your product and so as to correctly use and assess what is thought of it I really would like the video promised. I once again congratulate you on your new business but I'm going to need a little customer service please. Would love to Tell my peeps bout the new straightning tool that's out but not if they can't get good service. Thanks in advance.



I think it's pretty clear that its not going to happen .
It's not that difficult to create and upload such a video...
There's obviously something else at play here.


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 17, 2014)

Probably annoyed that folks keep harping on that video. I'm more turned off by the contest she had and was supposed to announce a winner for, which remains to be seen.

Hopefully the product will speak for itself, and she'll learn and only get better with her customer care and her word in the future.


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 17, 2014)

I think she still have issues with her PC. You can find her on the facebook CWKgirls group.

A bit of patience is what it takes, once all 500+ orders are received everyone will forget the issues if she gets herself better organized. I would opt on concentrating issues on her website, facebook, instagram and twitter.  The forum can be used for sales, new product, and various news.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 17, 2014)

Amarilles said:
			
		

> Probably annoyed that folks keep harping on that video. I'm more turned off by the contest she had and was supposed to announce a winner for, which remains to be seen.
> 
> Hopefully the product will speak for itself, and she'll learn and only get better with her customer care and her word in the future.



She made a video like we asked but was only five seconds long. She said she would fix it last week and upload the entire video. She made us think there was a technical error and would fix it when she got home from work. I think this was last Thursday. She finally came back to the thread yesterday but said nothing about the video at all. She needs to stop playing. Her actions speak louder than her words.

 So, she didn't announce a winner, she didn't make a video after she was asked to repeatedly, and she changed the product in the middle of her kickstarter. Those were simple things she didn't follow through with. 

I have a problem when a business won't give me a straight answer. I don't like when the answers are excuses like I was too busy or my computer broke. Your computer seemed to work just fine when you were on other sites during that period. If you think you are busy now, just wait until school starts and you are trying to juggle both. 

I believed in you and was going to purchase a few hundred dollars worth of plates. I was going to buy enough for me and DD. But, because I never saw the install on a type 4 head, I couldn't figure out how many to buy. 

We type 4's have some thick hair. I thought about guessing and hoping for the best. I shouldn't have to guess. When most of your customers are a type 4 you should our concerns. From the beginning we asked for a video showing the results on a type 4. For some reason it was never done. This leads me to believe that they must not work well on type 4 or you need so many the price would be too high. 

I won't be purchasing and I am really disappointed. I have funded many, many kickstarters. They always did such a great job in their introductory video, I never needed to ask any questions. 

I hope she pulls it together and everyone is satisfied. I wish her luck.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Avyn (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe she doesn't have enough plates for a whole head yet since she only has prototypes. Maybe after the first run she'll do a proper video. Also, maybe she's working on video quality, etc. Idk. 
She has enough support without the video, for now. She's focusing on other things and will hopefully address other concerns later.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 17, 2014)

Avyn said:
			
		

> Maybe she doesn't have enough plates for a whole head yet since she only has prototypes. Maybe after the first run she'll do a proper video. Also, maybe she's working on video quality, etc. Idk.
> She has enough support without the video, for now. She's focusing on other things and will hopefully address other concerns later.



True, but why can't she just say so? 

I asked her if there would be a video yes or no last week. That was all I asked for. Yes or no.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 17, 2014)

Avyn said:
			
		

> Maybe she doesn't have enough plates for a whole head yet since she only has prototypes. Maybe after the first run she'll do a proper video. Also, maybe she's working on video quality, etc. Idk.
> She has enough support without the video, for now. She's focusing on other things and will hopefully address other concerns later.



I forgot, she posted a five second video. When it was brought to her attention that the rest of the video was missing she said she would fix it as soon as she got home. That was last week. No fixed video as of yet and no explanation.

You are right she has enough support without my few hundred dollars. 

I cannot say what she is focusing on or what her concerns are. She hasn't told us that. I am not going to speak for her.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 17, 2014)

Yup.  Something ain't right. I'm all for supporting upstarts but so many red flags keep popping up. Simple requests going unanswered means that there might be shipping issues/customer service problems later.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jun 17, 2014)

This is the reason why l didn't just jump on this. I wanted to see a video with kinky hair. 

I have noticed the avoidance of answering the questions so right now l will not be purchasing anything. I also want to see reviews on this without heat. So far the videos only show them being used with a hooded dryer.  
I personally don't think this will work on kinky hair by itself.  It will need to be used with heat  to get straighter results, which to me I could get with a blowdryer using indirect heat. The whole thing looks uncomfortable and time consuming. Just my opinion.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 17, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Probably annoyed that folks keep harping on that video. I'm more turned off by the contest she had and was supposed to announce a winner for, which remains to be seen.  Hopefully the product will speak for itself, and she'll learn and only get better with her customer care and her word in the future.


No, she cancelled the contest after so many ppl told her they didn't want extra plates and to just deliver the original order. It was announced on here and to kickstarter pledgee's (I guess). I know she announced it somewhere!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't think she cancelled the contest,  I thought she only cancelled the add ons.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jun 17, 2014)

This person bought her unfinished product to the wrong audience.  Better to start of small...REALLY small for this tough crowd.


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't realize the contest and the add-ons where related?  I know she scrapped the add-ons but it wasn't obvious to me that the contest was too. I've seen people on FB/Instagram asking about the winners.



Browndilocks said:


> This person bought her unfinished product to the wrong audience.  Better to start of small...REALLY small for this tough crowd.


LHCF actually helped her out real nicely...it was only once she had views from other platforms that things started getting shaky.


----------



## isawstars (Jun 17, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> No, she cancelled the contest after so many ppl told her they didn't want extra plates and to just deliver the original order. It was announced on here and to kickstarter pledgee's (I guess). I know she announced it somewhere!



Yes, I remember her email about that.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 18, 2014)

I wonder why cancelling the contest wasn't posted on the updates on kick starter like all the other updates?  I was really excited about it.

when did she cancel it cause she was still answering questions about it on May 30th, the day the contest was supposed to end, in her Fb group.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Jun 18, 2014)

I am usually just a 'lurker' as you'd call it but this post and product in general definitely deserved my attention and 2cents as well.
I am very proud of the owner/maker/developer of this product, being able to bring an alternative way to smooth down the texture of your hair, who wouldn't love that?!
And even though I did not donate it was good to see that other black/brown women are getting out there and supporting each other.
It is good to know there is still some sense of community amongst black women.
What I find annoying on my part are the plain ol right to the core HATERS. 
I thought this forum was free of them but I was wrong.
It is obvious that this woman has a good following, but there is also an obvious 
amount of women just fussing over lil ish here and there.
How many of you all are starting up a company right now?
Running families?
Taking care of business and then some?

And if you are then I applaud you for having the time to spend oh so many hours on here
But for those that are probably in her same shoes, don't you think she may have better more important things right now then to try and reschedule an internet video.
It is not as if there is no video to show proof of the product, its just that people are picky as all hell and want to see this perfect to the T video and this magical product that she's offering, and that is just not the case. 

Whats the fuss for anyways, she's already gotten the money?
If you don't like how shes running her business, then why not just keep it to yourselves?

I think what I am trying to get at and my real issue here is, why is it like pulling teeth to get support from the black community. And even if it's not monetary, but in attitude, just be happy for this woman and not speak ill and hope that she is about her word and will get these needed things done. 

Nobody second guesses when they buy a pair of overpriced sneakers, that money doesn't go back into OUR community. Buying weave at the chinese beauty supply store. We throw out all of our money to EVERY OTHER RACE but when it comes to ours, we question them and rip them apart sooooooooooooooooooo fast. That Willie Lynch Mentality is taking over and it needs to stop now.

We are all we have. 

This may be a "christian" forum, but if there's one thing I've learned its that subscribing to some religion does not automatically make you a good person.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 18, 2014)

I am confused. bronxsoloist

We simply asked for a video and she led us to believe there would be one. She should have simply said she would not be making one. A simple no would have sufficed.

I do not know where or how long you have been lurking but the ladies here have given here valuable advice in the very beginning. They used their connections as bloggers and business women to garner support and draw attention to the kickstarter. 

I resent the fact that you are implying that we do not support black businesses. We absolutely do support them. We spend a great deal of money on products from women that mix up products right in their home. We make it our budiness to order from black businesses. We purchase scarves and bonnets and Sprangz and Puff Cuffs from black businesses. Do you have any idea how many entrepreneurs got their start on LHCF? How is the natural haircare industry booming if us blacks aren't buying the products? 

If I have a problem with any customer service black or white owned I will complain. I won't hold my tongue simply because it is owned by a black company. Not once has anyone said that her lack of professionalism was due to her being black. 

We were voicing our concerns about her issues and making promises that she cannot keep. The fact that she is not upfront when asked direct questions and her myriad of excuses at this early stage makes me nervous.

When a question is asked over and over by your clientele why would you choose to ignore it? Why change from the original design that she has worked years on to a new design in a week? Changing your prototype and asking me to trust you when you haven't tried the new design yourself is asking a bit much.

Starting smaller would have been better. It would have given her time to evaluate and work out the problems. She could have had a full set of plates and shown the results on different head types on a video.  Instead we got edited videos that didn't give much information. 

This is a forum and we give our opinions. The good and the bad. That doesn't make us haters.

And yes, many of us do own our own businesses and raise families. What does that have to do with bad business practices?  If you can't juggle a full time job, a family and a side business that isn't my fault. Maybe you should work harder.  Other women do it everyday.

What has been said or done that isn't Christian? I think you are confused about what Christianity is.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 18, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> I am usually just a 'lurker' as you'd call it but this post and product in general definitely deserved my attention and 2cents as well.
> I am very proud of the owner/maker/developer of this product, being able to bring an alternative way to smooth down the texture of your hair, who wouldn't love that?!
> And even though I did not donate it was good to see that other black/brown women are getting out there and supporting each other.
> It is good to know there is still some sense of community amongst black women.
> ...



I was pretty much a lurker too in this thread but you can't be serious.

When you are asking people for money you have an OBLIGATION to them to come correct. End of story. There were some very valid points and questions needing answers. I am sure she is busy and possibly overwhelmed with trying to organize and get things in order BUT she wouldn't even be doing that without the support she has gotten from THIS FORUM. I am assuming she had support from other avenues but it seems to me, the biggest of the support was from here. I am sorry but she should be making it a priority to explain what is going on to the people that do believe in her and want her to succeed.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 18, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:
			
		

> I am usually just a 'lurker' as you'd call it but this post and product in general definitely deserved my attention and 2cents as well.
> I am very proud of the owner/maker/developer of this product, being able to bring an alternative way to smooth down the texture of your hair, who wouldn't love that?!
> And even though I did not donate it was good to see that other black/brown women are getting out there and supporting each other.
> It is good to know there is still some sense of community amongst black women.
> ...



I am very proud of the owner/maker/developer of this product, being able to bring an alternative way to smooth down the texture of your hair, who wouldn't love that?!
And even though I did not donate it was good to see that other black/brown women are getting out there and supporting each other.

What do you mean you are the owner/maker/developer of this product?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 18, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am very proud of the owner/maker/developer of this product, being able to bring an alternative way to smooth down the texture of your hair, who wouldn't love that?!
> And even though I did not donate it was good to see that other black/brown women are getting out there and supporting each other.
> 
> What do you mean you are the owner/maker/developer of this product?
> ...



She said she's very proud *OF* the owner/maker/developer (as we all are) and more than being proud, we put our money behind those sentiments (unlike some folks who are just flapping their gums). God forbid savvy shoppers who want to know what they spent their money on


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 18, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> I am usually just a 'lurker' as you'd call it but this post and product in general definitely deserved my attention and 2cents as well.
> I am very proud of the owner/maker/developer of this product, being able to bring an alternative way to smooth down the texture of your hair, who wouldn't love that?!
> And even though I did not donate it was good to see that other black/brown women are getting out there and supporting each other.
> It is good to know there is still some sense of community amongst black women.
> ...



All this and yet you didn't donate. Girl bye.

.... said the Phablet


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 18, 2014)

GoldenRule said:
			
		

> She said she's very proud OF the owner/maker/developer (as we all are) and more than being proud, we put our money behind those sentiments (unlike some folks who are just flapping their gums). God forbid savvy shoppers who want to know what they spent their money on



I was so confused. I had just woken up. I understand now. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 18, 2014)

Arlana said:
			
		

> All this and yet you didn't dontate. Girl bye.
> 
> .... said the Phablet



Wait...What? She didn't even donate?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 18, 2014)

*look* I really hope she does come back in the thread to address questions and any concerns. I actually ended up changing my pledge from $45 to $ 25 because I'm not sure if I'm going to be using it all the time anyway.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 18, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Wait...What? She didn't even donate?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Nope read early in the post 

.... said the Phablet


----------



## DivaDee62 (Jun 18, 2014)

I do not think it is unreasonable to hold someone to their "word" or their commitment. The developer of this product answered the call of many donors/potential donors who wanted to see the product results as used on a tightly coiled/kinked model. The developer agreed to do this demo, video the process and/or results, and distribute said video to the public.

She gave her word, made a commitment and didn't follow through on that commitment. Instead from what I have seen, any follow up attempts have been ignored. 

Anyone (including myself) who questions the status of the complete video demo is not in my humble opinion a hater, but a purchaser who wanted to confirm product feasibility.

If the developer had simply addressed the issue in the forum, in the FB group, and on instagram, there wouldn't be such "hard" feelings. Instead it appears that she has chosen to ignore the matter since she has already gotten the money.

When someone tells me they are going to do something, I think it is a reasonable assumption that they are going to do what they say. When they don't, I am well within my rights to question 1) Why it hasn't been done and 2) If this lack of follow through is a sign of things to come. This doesn't make me a hater, this makes me someone who expects follow through. 

For the record, I did "donate"/order a set and I have asked her in the FB group for the status of the 4b/c/z video as have others. As of this morning, my posts in the FB group along with others have gone unanswered. 

It doesn't matter how busy one's life gets, when you sign up to do a job, open a business, customers don't care about one's personal life or issues, they care about the product/service being purchased. That's the bottom line.


----------



## MamitaLolita (Jun 19, 2014)

I do think the video thing is sketch. :-/ I imagine 'whoops, I'll fix it later' would be the response people who never receive their orders would get.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Jun 19, 2014)

MamitaLolita said:


> I do think the video thing is sketch. :-/ I imagine 'whoops, I'll fix it later' would be the response people who never receive their orders would get.



Yeah she continues to ignore posts in the facebook group that specifically are asking about the kinky demo video: posts that were listed yesterday and today.

I tried to cancel my pledge with kickstarter but there appears to be no option via the website once the project has closed/is funded. 

Imma have to go through my credit card company to end my participation this fiasco before it goes down the path of other infamous natural hair upstarts.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 19, 2014)

OP I hope you come back because lhcf never ever forgets. Any attempt at a business will go down in flames. I've been on this forum 6 years and have seen businesses go under once the lhcf FBI goes after them.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh Lord, I knew the thread was getting too long for it not to be some drama.


----------



## isawstars (Jun 19, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> Oh Lord, I knew the thread was getting too long for it not to be some drama.


----------



## Napp (Jun 20, 2014)

I am so dissapointed.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 20, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> OP I hope you come back because lhcf never ever forgets. Any attempt at a business will go down in flames. I've been on this forum 6 years and have seen businesses go under once the lhcf FBI goes after them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 go to the corner!


----------



## sharifeh (Jun 20, 2014)

Napp said:


> I am so dissapointed.




uh oh

i have a feeling she knows the plates don't work on kinky hair 
they probably work on curly hair only  

sad  that's dishonest


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 20, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> uh oh  i have a feeling she knows the plates don't work on kinky hair  they probably work on curly hair only   sad  that's dishonest



But wasn't there a picture with a kinky haired model having a blown out look as results? I really hope this is not true otherwise this board will bring down her business before it's even gotten off the ground. Girl Kelechi, I know you're busy trying to get orders out but please come in here and respond to these concerns. We'd love to see you succeed. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 20, 2014)

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> But wasn't there a picture with a kinky haired model having a blown out look as results? I really hope this is not true otherwise this board will bring down her business before it's even gotten off the ground. Girl Kelechi, I know you're busy trying to get orders out but please come in here and respond to these concerns. We'd love to see you succeed. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



In the video the hair on the little girl is shiny and straight and smooth. Why on the IG picture does the hair look blown out? I thought the results in the video were on type 4 hair?

What is even more confusing is the ends of the hair on the type 3 hair on IG. The ends are left out while in the plates and they have the natural curl pattern. When the plates are removed the ends are straight and smooth. How did the ends get straight? They should still be curly. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 20, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> Yeah she continues to ignore posts in the facebook group that specifically are asking about the kinky demo video: posts that were listed yesterday and today.
> 
> I tried to cancel my pledge with kickstarter but there appears to be no option via the website once the project has closed/is funded.
> 
> Imma have to go through my credit card company to end my participation this fiasco before it goes down the path of other infamous natural hair upstarts.



You can request it through amazon itself and also click "contact me" to have a request through kickstarter. She can easily refund you by logging in and just hitting "refund"  if she agrees and of course your merchant account can do so too.  But regardless your merchant account (cc or bank) can do it for you instantly. You can tell them the product is not as promised, that you paid for X and in the middle , after payment, the business owner changed their mind and changed the product. . It is not "as ordered". That is true because of her changing the prototype mid stream so for those who wish to do this, you can absolutely get a refund.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 20, 2014)

This thread has certainly been a roller coaster ride for sure!  Let's keep up to date to respond when product is received (and any "issues" or good things along the way).


It will help to document for others who may decide to purchase this product (or not) depending on what we find.

I don't think that speaking honestly is a bad thing btw. I noticed some knocking others for having a right to voice concerns about some issues.  There were promises made that needed to be honored and/or addressed if they could not be. It's pretty simple. She knows the concerns of the LHCF community and how everything went when she went awol last time. It would make sense then to make certain to get customer service under control and follow up with the community as promised. I realize she can't do everything for everyone but again empty promises are not a good sign. The ladies here have championed businesses previously as well as seen "signs" for those that became scammers. Some who started out with good intentions but just could not fulfill orders properly, etc who gave up to those who started off with the intention of scamming.  With that said, time will tell but it makes sense to be cautious and have expectations for a new business.  Maybe she will turn it around and hire a customer service team...who knows...or not. And if not, we will report one way or another so that others know what they are getting so to speak.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 20, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> OP I hope you come back because lhcf never ever forgets. Any attempt at a business will go down in flames. I've been on this forum 6 years and have seen businesses go under once the lhcf FBI goes after them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



This.  Just make sure to follow up and if you have problems _tell us._

_my goodness...I just looked at my join date of 6 years wow. But yes BostonMaria you speak the truth._


----------



## DivaDee62 (Jun 20, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> You can request it through amazon itself and also click "contact me" to have a request through kickstarter. She can easily refund you by logging in and just hitting "refund"  if she agrees and of course your merchant account can do so too.  But regardless your merchant account (cc or bank) can do it for you instantly. You can tell them the product is not as promised, that you paid for X and in the middle , after payment, the business owner changed their mind and changed the product. . It is not "as ordered". That is true because of her changing the prototype mid stream so for those who wish to do this, you can absolutely get a refund.



Thanks for posting this! I didn't even think to go through Amazon Payments.


----------



## Urban (Jun 20, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> OP I hope you come back because lhcf never ever forgets. Any attempt at a business will go down in flames. I've been on this forum 6 years and have seen businesses go under once the lhcf FBI goes after them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



BostonMaria Has the LHCF FBI been justified though? In all the gates I've seen, the business owner was doing something dodgy. I'm really curious to know if you can think of one where people weren't justfied to complain. I thought most stories I've see were legit. Could be wrong.

Either way ladies, all these red flags were up before the campaign closed. That's why I jumped out long before it closed. I caught onto the whole "oh I'm so clueless, I don't know what's going on." The video with the ends cut off. Reluctance to put up a proper 4a/b video. The logging in but ignoring posts. And the computer dying ... it's funny, with these situations, either the computer dies or they get sick. Without fail . 

Perhaps she'll pull through, but she's definitely not being transparent which, I think, is what's making most people question her integrity. It's fair enough.


----------



## isawstars (Jun 20, 2014)

virtuenow luckiestdestiny 

Have you heard anything from Mrs. Bradley? Or been able to get in contact with her?

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## xomonaijax (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Kelechi,  each time I comment I address you directly, I am yet to receive a reply but I still wish you well and want to do well. I hope for your sake you have taken heed to my comments because great illustration of the use of the product on 4b/c hair like mine (via high resolution pictures and video-it is a must whether you like am or whether no like am) will give people more confidence in you and your product. 

If you are taking your time to do it fine, but do not take too long as this can be done in 2 days max. 1 day for shooting the video and another for editing. If you need help to do it well ask for it or pay for it, it is a necessary investment for your buisness. 

It would be be wise to address the corncerns and not just give an update and what some are already aware of i.e. the financial goal was met. It would be a shame for people to request refunds, but they are well in their right to so. 

No matter how busy you are even if it is a small explanation we get, answer people's concerns. I am itching to let my UK hair sister's know but I cannot until they can see it really works on 4b/c hair. 

Stay blessed,

xDeex


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 20, 2014)

I like the replies she's gotten so far in this forum: http://www.thefastlaneforum.com/com...-300-what-should-i-do-next.52995/#post-373886

I'm glad they pointed out that it's not donations. We're paying for a product. To be frank I could have also done without all the super excited updates about how we believe in her and are making her dreams come true, etc. It's sweet and all but she should reserve that for her family and close friends. We are her customers, not her fanbase. 

I initially wanted to donate $1,000 but DH was like "WHA for plastic?! Can you start lower and later increase?!"  So I went with $500. When she ignored us I reduced to 2 orders of the $80 international kit, and in the end I only authorized one $85 kit. However I don't think it makes much of a difference to her, it's only us LHCFers that are trying to hold her to her word. She can just proceed to ignore us as she has already acquired enough attention elsewhere.

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Beany (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting that link Amarilles, I see she responded to someone on there today at 11:25 a.m...
hmmmm


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 20, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> I like the replies she's gotten so far in this forum: http://www.thefastlaneforum.com/community/threads/help-my-kickstarter-campaign-was-successful-by-over-300-what-should-i-do-next.52995/#post-373886
> 
> I'm glad they pointed out that it's not donations. We're paying for a product. To be frank I could have also done without all the super excited updates about how we believe in her and are making her dreams come true, etc. It's sweet and all but she should reserve that for her family and close friends. We are her customers, not her fanbase.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link. She really has no plan or how to implement one. 

She is going to the bookstore today? To buy a book to come up with a business plan today? What does she mean she doesn't know what to do? She is trying to wing it? Now? After the kickstarter is over? She should have asked these questions before she even started that kickstarter. 

She doesn't know that USPS will pick up?  

Did she do any research at all????

I realize that her going ghost wasn't because she didn't care but it was because she doesn't have any idea what she is doing. That is worse.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 20, 2014)

This isn't a "MopFlop" (at least I hope it isn't) but this is just as bad.  

I could be a cynic but I didn't see enough proof that the product actually _works _- even on looser textures. I would have wanted to see her add the plates to the entire head, put them under a cool dryer and run time lapse so no one will think she used a flat iron between takes.  . The videos were too quick with not enough detail.


----------



## MamitaLolita (Jun 20, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> This isn't a "MopFlop" (at least I hope it isn't) but this is just as bad.  I could be a cynic but I didn't see enough proof that the product actually works - even on looser textures. I would have wanted to see her add the plates to the entire head, put them under a cool dryer and run time lapse so no one will think she used a flat iron between takes.  . The videos were too quick with not enough detail.


  I did feel the girl in the original video looked like her hair was flat ironed. It was slightly curved when it had been inserted into a rigid plate. I am a skeptic of most things so don't take my word, I've seen rollersets and curlformers come out rather nice. I would like to see a time lapse or independent demo though.

I still don't understand how one can accidentally post a 3 second video. Did she accidentally press the record button on the camera twice and not preview it? So many questions


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 20, 2014)

isawstars said:


> @virtuenow @luckiestdestiny
> 
> Have you heard anything from Mrs. Bradley? Or been able to get in contact with her?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app



Not I said luckiestdestiny


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 21, 2014)

Amarilles
luckiestdestiny

I'm disappointed to see by the fast lane post that there was no plan before the kickstarter was posted.  I shared my concerns privately and hope this will all turn out positively.

I don't deal with unresponsiveness when money is involved, especially thousands of dollars.




Amarilles said:


> I like the replies she's gotten so far in this forum: http://www.thefastlaneforum.com/com...-300-what-should-i-do-next.52995/#post-373886
> 
> I'm glad they pointed out that it's not donations. We're paying for a product. To be frank I could have also done without all the super excited updates about how we believe in her and are making her dreams come true, etc. It's sweet and all but she should reserve that for her family and close friends. We are her customers, not her fanbase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 21, 2014)

Is it a good idea for her to be taking orders soon when the product hasn't been tested by the donors yet? Seems risky to me.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 21, 2014)

I am not sure how much smaller she could a have started because 20k is pretty damn small scale for a business like the one she is starting. Unless people are really saying she shouldn't have used Kickstarter and got her start-up funding from friends and family. I don't think she can mold up these plastic clips in her house one order at a time they way a home crafter selling hair products can so anymore smaller would not really work. 

She should get her husband, siblings, parents, cousins, friends to help her out. People are finicky and not terribly patient with their money.  I only invested $75 so I am not too worried about it, but for people that invested $100s she needs to be more on the ball. Fixing that video should not take that much time.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 21, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> I am not sure how much smaller she could a have started because 20k is pretty damn small scale for a business like the one she is starting. Unless people are really saying she shouldn't have used Kickstarter and got her start-up funding from friends and family. I don't think she can mold up these plastic clips in her house one order at a time they way a home crafter selling hair products can so anymore smaller would not really work.
> 
> She should get her husband, siblings, parents, cousins, friends to help her out. People are finicky and not terribly patient with their money.  I only invested $75 so I am not too worried about it, but for people that invested $100s she needs to be more on the ball. Fixing that video should not take that much time.



I wonder how the puff cuff lady did it? And hers were made in America. I ordered a few Puff Cuffs.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 21, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Thanks for the link. She really has no plan or how to implement one.  She is going to the bookstore today? To buy a book to come up with a business plan today? What does she mean she doesn't know what to do? She is trying to wing it? Now? After the kickstarter is over? She should have asked these questions before she even started that kickstarter.  She doesn't know that USPS will pick up?  Did she do any research at all????  I realize that her going ghost wasn't because she didn't care but it was because she doesn't have any idea what she is doing. That is worse.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I think she is someone with a good idea, but no managing or organizing skills. She reminds me of my sister, started her practice a year ago but can't tell if it is profitable or not.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 21, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I wonder how the puff cuff lady did it? And hers were made in America. I ordered a few Puff Cuffs.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Probably self-funded or from family and friends. It is also one puff-cuff per head so lower upfront production than that many plates. She needs to shift into small business owner mode. Wonder if there is a meet up or support group she can go get some advice.


----------



## Urban (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd never heard of this Puff Cuff before. Excellent product! Now this is what a demo video should look like.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 21, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> Probably self-funded or from family and friends. It is also one puff-cuff per head so lower upfront production than that many plates. She needs to shift into small business owner mode. Wonder if there is a meet up or support group she can go get some advice.


@Ogoma she mentioned someone contacted her about licensing earlier. She _may_ need to consider that. Granted it's less money but she can make a substantial living and leave everything to people who know how to get the job done. 

I'm finding some people (and I'm not saying her....yet...) are not cut out for business. I'm all for getting up to par, or finding someone who knows what they're doing in areas where I'm clueless. Everyone should be.  This is not a matter of pride, it's a matter snapping out of it, taking the good and bad and getting to work.

 In that case, if you're brilliant in one way, but not able to execute it right, then it's better to let someone who is proficient handle it. In other words: She can run and crash and burn her business possibly with complaints, or license it and move out the way and collect checks, _or get super _serious about listening to her customer's valid complaints so that she can develop as a new business owner. If one sees this as constructive criticism and not just as "hating" and or just complaining for no reason... one could see the nuggets of truth that will help turn things around for success.


----------



## GoldenRule (Jun 21, 2014)

From another point of view though...if the Kickstarter is dependent upon reaching a certain goal (say $8k in this case), once the goal is reached, the funding is pretty much going to happen. This goal was reached and exceeded VERY early in the campaign. Past that point, she really didn't need to bother with addressing our concerns. As you can see, the bottom line didn't change much, in fact, it kept right on growing!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 21, 2014)

Urban said:


> I'd never heard of this Puff Cuff before. Excellent product! Now this is what a demo video should look like.



Very nice I like that


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 21, 2014)

Urban said:


> I'd never heard of this Puff Cuff before. Excellent product! Now this is what a demo video should look like.



I've never heard of the Puff Cuff.  Great idea.
They are on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GQJR25A

It looks like she is making smaller versions soon. 
http://puffcuffhairclamp.com/
3.5" 
2.25"
1.5"


----------



## isawstars (Jun 21, 2014)

Urban said:


> I'd never heard of this Puff Cuff before. Excellent product! Now this is what a demo video should look like.



I love the intro, lol.  That's also my reaction after taking a puff down and seeing all the hair that _should_ be on my head.


----------



## MamitaLolita (Jun 21, 2014)

^now that is a great demo video. There is no fluff and no question as to how functional the product is. I'll definitely need a few of those once my hair is longer.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 21, 2014)

http://sourcing.alibaba.com/quotati...t-is-so-simple-Kelechi-Bradley/132809957.html


Bonnet, It is so simple Kelechi Bradley
Model Number:	Bonnet Sketch
Product Price:	FOB Karachi US $ 0.94~1.09 / Pieces
Quote Based on:	10000 Pieces
Date Quoted:	14/06/2014
Payment Terms:	T/T
Get Latest Quote
Product Details:
Dear Kelechi Bradley,
I am Nadeem, CEO of Race Grace Apparel Company. I have seen the attached image of bonnet you are looking for. As we are in manufacturing of different kind of clothing and made ups, so it seems a simple item. Just send me a clear picture with high pixel resolution better send a sketch so that our development department could understand and make an identical piece to send you for your approval. The whole process will take a week, to reach the sample at your table.
You can send me this information at our official email address. It is the shortest way to reach at the exactly required bonnet. Don’t worry about price, it looks cheap item and price, off course will be mutually agreeable.
Looking forward to hear back,
Nadeem

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 21, 2014)

isawstars eh, I tried to stay out of this phase, it's too exhausting.  I can be hired if someone needs further advising (counseling is what I do); but I don't plan to give anymore on a message board.  HanaKuroi what is that ^^?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 21, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> isawstars eh, I tried to stay out of this phase, it's too exhausting.  I can be hired if someone needs further advising (counseling is what I do); but I don't plan to give anymore on a message board.  HanaKuroi what is that ^^?



Last week She was inquiring about bonnets. She was sending sketches. I am trying to figure out what is going through her mind? She can't figure out how to handle the cwk plates so why is she trying to sell bonnets too?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 21, 2014)

I received an e-mail with  an update of the mould for tooling. Well at least the manufacturer is doing his job.
She needs to get herself organized.

Please keep the bonnet discussion out from this thread.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow, why does her private ordering of bonnets matter?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Jun 21, 2014)

Maybe the bonnets were going to be a cute lil surprise gift for everyone who ordered plates since she exceeded her goal?? Idk, trying to be optimistic and lighthearted here since nobody truthfully knows anything


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 21, 2014)

veesweets said:
			
		

> Maybe the bonnets were going to be a cute lil surprise gift for everyone who ordered plates since she exceeded her goal?? Idk, trying to be optimistic and lighthearted here since nobody truthfully knows anything



But you can't do that if you are using  kickstarter from my understanding. There are quite a few things that have been done here that isn't allowed according to kickstarter rules. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 21, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> I received an e-mail with an update of the mould for tooling. Well at least the manufacturer is doing his job.
> She needs to get herself organized.
> 
> Please keep the bonnet discussion out from this thread.



Why? I created the thread  and unless you're a mod, I'm not sure why you're regulating what can be discussed although I know you mean well. If someone thinks it is valid to the campaign I think why not discuss it. Having 50-11 threads to discuss a business owner seems like over kill. I do think we can all decide if it's valid to the character of the business or not. But I'm not one for trying to control the direction of a thread. I don't want anyone else feeling they are silenced from anything they want to report that they think may be valid. I don't think we should get pitch forks. I think we should cautiously observe until we receive product. I too supported her (I just lowered my support level to one I could risk losing ) and want her t succeed. But I do think she needs to get a handle on customer service and make sure what she says is consistent with what she does.

With that said, good to know there is an update. I'll check for it as I must have missed it and I was one of her supporters.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 21, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Maybe the bonnets were going to be a cute lil surprise gift for everyone who ordered plates since she exceeded her goal?? Idk, trying to be optimistic and lighthearted here since nobody truthfully knows anything



seems wasteful to me...  i dont want a bonnet
meanwhile we cant even get a proper demo


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 21, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why? I created the thread  and unless you're a mod, I'm not sure why you're regulating what can be discussed although I know you mean well. If someone thinks it is valid to the campaign I think why not discuss it. Having 50-11 threads to discuss a business owner seems like over kill. I do think we can all decide if it's valid to the character of the business or not. But I'm not one for trying to control the direction of a thread. I don't want anyone else feeling they are silenced from anything they want to report that they think may be valid. I don't think we should get pitch forks. I think we should cautiously observe until we receive product. I too supported her (I just lowered my support level to one I could risk losing ) and want her t succeed. But I do think she needs to get a handle on customer service and make sure what she says is consistent with what she does.
> 
> With that said, good to know there is an update. I'll check for it as I must have missed it and I was one of her supporters.



Some of the post I have read in this last pages, felt more like a personal attack on the business owner, than a critique on her inexperience, disorganisation, inability to keep up with her several communication channel and problem solving skills(the video issue).

I found the bonnet post totally irrelevant, is that post really proof that it is her? 
Someone posted a link of Kelechi in a business forum, it was really her since she asked for help for the CWK plates, I can't argue with that.
Before posting that link from alibaba she should have made sure that it is her, the name only is not enough.

I must admit that I have several concerns about how she is running her new venture. This is not a school project. 

But rest assured it is not difficult to notice that her product will work even on 4c. If a very soft material as curlformers works on 4c hair this looks much effective as it presses the hair between 2 hard plastic plates.

I have to admit that the first design had a little problem that was solved with the new design. My hair would have ended with four straight dents across my hair with the old design, forming 3 mounds on my hair.

I hope I made my stance clear on this matter.


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 21, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> Some of the post I have read in this last pages, felt more like a personal attack on the business owner, than a critique on her inexperience, disorganisation, inability to keep up with her several communication channel and problem solving skills(the video issue).
> 
> I found the bonnet post totally irrelevant, is that post really proof that it is her?
> Someone posted a link of Kelechi in a business forum, it was really her since she asked for help for the CWK plates, I can't argue with that.
> ...



You really think there are multiple _Kelechi Bradley's_ who are into inventing/selling hair goods ? 
And you don't know that the product will work till you try it. We have not seen a proper demo.
I took a chance with this. I'm hoping we get them and they work.


----------



## tinycoils (Jun 21, 2014)

I for one am not surprised that she has not come back to this thread with all of the negativity in it.  I am sure she is stressed enough with all that she has to do to get the product to us (I am a backer) without coming in here and dealing with all the negativity.  I for one cannot wait to receive my plates, my daughter and I are very excited.

Let's face it th is is a Kick Starter venture so there is some risk in backing it, but I look at it this way - even if they don't make my hair bone straight they will help to stretch it out and make it a whole lot easier to finish straightening it.  I applaud her ingenuity and innovation and I am glad that I got the chance to support her.


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow!! I popped my head in to see how progress was going with the CWK plates...and I'm blown away!  I just finished reading the last 6-pages of this thread and I'm a little concered.  I'm a backer and was excited about getting my plates..but my concern stems from a total lack of communication.   AND where is that video showcasing product viability for us type 4s?  I'd really like to share this products with some of my type 4-haired friends but don't have a leg to stand on in terms of proof because there isn't any!  

She posted a link to a 5 second video but then said there was something wrong and would rectify it....well it's been a few days.  Has it been fixed?  

Bottom Line:  We are here to support but need you to give us something we can continue to believe iin.  I personally am losing confidence as this thread continues to grow in the absence of the product's creator.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello ladies,

<<<<Disclaimer: This is a long message to read , but I felt it was necessary   >>>>

First, I would like to apologize for the delay with the video. I can understand your frustration. I am not sure why the entire video didn't upload originally, but put everything aside today and worked on it. Here is the link to the full video of the kinky model: http://youtu.be/Ky_z00kAJX0


I would also like to address some of your concerns. I should have a website done within the next weeks and I will have a forum there, so that I can have one place that I can answer questions and concerns because right now, there are a lot of different threads/blogs/websites that I am trying my best to keep up with about the CWK Plates and I cannot lie....I am having a difficult time keeping up with all of the comments and work on the product too :-(. I believe that if created one place to answer questions and concerns, I could respond in a timely manner. The campaign is over, but my workload is at an all time high because now I have a tight timeline that I am working with and my goal is to get this product to you ON TIME.

I will work on my customer service.... I promise  I don't want you to think that since I have not been active on this thread that I am not working..... It is quite the opposite. I have been working very hard on this project. Here is a brief (not so brief) summary of what's been going on .

- I paid $6000 (out of my savings) a couple of weeks before the campaign was over to get the molds started. I didn't want to wait on the campaign to end because my goal is to have all the orders filled on time. The money still isn't available to me :-( It should be released in another week or so. If I waited on the money to hit my account...I would be sooo far behind my deadline.

- I have been in constant communication with the manufacturers about the tooling and I just sent him the numbers for the first production run. I had to do an analysis of all of the orders and get the (total sets) numbers to him. <<<see pictures below of the tools that will be used for the small plates>>>

- We have been researching and trying to find packaging for the product. I don't want to just stick the plates in a box and send it to you all, so I am working on finding packaging. I have also been working on the packaging inserts. The inserts will be done soon, I will send it to the manufacturers for packaging. When the production is done, we will be ready to go. 

- I did post a message on an entrepreneur forum to get advice on business model. There are several different ways that I can go with this product and I was seeking advice from experts on the best path to take for PHASE TWO. I could continue to sell out of my garage.... work with distributors.... use sales associates...sell online.... Etc. I hope you can respect my desire to reach out to others who have already done this for advice on the best path to take. No worries, this doesn't affect my kickstarter backers AT ALL. If you read the entire thread, you would notice that I mentioned several times that my backers were my first priority.

- Here is a breakdown for how the kickstarter money will be spent. Please understand that I asked for $8000, but I had plans to use some of my savings for the other portion to get this project off the ground. You only get money on kickstarter if you raise 100% of your goal, so I had to be cautious of that when deciding how much to set my goal. My husband and I were going to fund the rest 

$24,000 RAISED ON KICKSTARTER 
($4,000 goes to kickstarter and amazon) 
($11,000 for the tooling)
($6,000 for the first production run)
($2,000 for miscellaneous items ... Packaging, shipping, tshirts, marketing)

- I saw the link that someone shared about the bonnets and I would like to address that as well. Yes, I did request a quote on the bonnets because I wanted to see if someone manufactured or could manufacture a larger bonnet. This is something that we are looking into for later down the road. If we do decide to manufacture a larger bonnet (which would allow for faster drying time for women with longer hair) the product WILL NOT be funded from kickstarter money. Once I finish paying for the tooling and first production run, the kickstarter money will be gone :-( ..... This is just something that we are considering, much, much, much later down the road. 

- I have been working closely with a graphic designer to design the t-shirt that will go out with the orders that has this as a reward.

- The contest winners have not been announced yet, there was a LARGE response for the contest and we are working on tallying up post to determine the ten winners. I promise I will make the announcement by early next week. The contest was NEVER cancelled, we just have not announced the winner yet.

- Once the tooling is complete (in about a week and a half) the manufacturer will send me product samples and I will pay to have a PROFESSIONAL video done. The video will show a demonstration of the plates snapping together and the full application process from beginning to end. The samples  should be in within the next couple of weeks.... Trust me, I have been bugging my manufacturer for the samples bc I am ready to show you the FULL video from start to end of the EXACT product you will receive. I found a videographer and a model...all I am waiting on is for my samples to come on in ...they should be here soon 

Okay, I know I wrote a book on this thread, but I really tried to address all the concerns that I read about. If I missed your concern, I apologize. Please forgive me for not looking at this particular thread daily, I have been really busy trying to get the product tooling finalized, production analysis, packaging selected and the list goes on. I am truly sorry if I have caused any of you to doubt me or my product. I would like to reassure you that I am working hard to get this product in your hands on time.

Thanks you so much for being patient with me through this process. I am learning as I go but I am human and may make mistakes along the way :-/ Please know that I value each and everyone of you as customers. If you need me to address a concern and I don't respond to this thread (I don't get an alert when post are made on this thread) please feel free to email me and I will do my best to get back to you in a timely manner . Knbradley[USER=320439]yahoo[/USER].com


Best wishes to all of you,
Kelechi Bradley


----------



## oceanwater (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the update and the video! I love the results


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Glad to see the video. Looks like a tension blow dry. I look forward to more info


----------



## knbradley (Jun 22, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Glad to see the video. Looks like a tension blow dry. I look forward to more info




 Thanks and sorry again for the delay. Take care!


----------



## knbradley (Jun 22, 2014)

AppleSeed said:


> Thanks for the update and the video! I love the results




I know that you all have been waiting on this. I still don't know what went wrong the first time, but I am glad I got it to work today.Thanks and sorry again for the delay. Take care!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 22, 2014)

Great knbradley . Good to hear from you and thanks for the updates.


----------



## tinycoils (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the video!!!!


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 22, 2014)

aaaw   @knbradley.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 22, 2014)

Arlana said:


> aaaw.  @knbradley.





 oooooooh weeeee.....I need that hug today friend and some coffee.....LOL!!! I promise I am working extra hard because I don't want to let you all down. I am grinding over here...I promise. I may be quiet, but I am working for you all because if it wasn't for my supporters, I would not be here!!! I appreciate all of you and your feedback. I can admit when I am wrong and I have always been able to accept constructive criticism. ;-)


----------



## knbradley (Jun 22, 2014)

Here is the tooling for the small plate. Take a close look and you can see the design of the mold. One almost down... Two more to go  once the molds are done l, this manufacturer can produce 3000 pieces at a time. We are on schedule ladies.... I am sooooo excited!!!!


 <<<<<My attorney advised me to remove the pictures of the molds ;-( sorry. For those of you that got a sneak peak, please vouch for me that they are in the process of getting done. >>>>


CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## Frizzyb (Jun 22, 2014)

thank you, the video really did help. 4 women with different hair types over here needed the insevice to be able to get the most out of the plates.


----------



## Amarilles (Jun 22, 2014)

That update was so much needed, thank you for understanding.

#grouphugs #kisses #STRETCHEDHAIR!!


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 22, 2014)

These still look fantastic imo, i didn't donate in the end because tbh as a student I can't afford it. Plus am going to be out of the country till January 2015. I hope to get my hands on some then though  Good luck!


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Having one place where people know to get information will definitely help. 

Wishing you all the best. It is not easy, but with effort you will get there. Can't wait to try my plates. Do you know when the second run will be? I want to get some for my niece.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks interesting here is an update Q&A video > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdhiQwRiLXE


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks fir the update.....but it came too late for me as I decided not to donate after the update took so long. I wish you all the best and hopefully when this thing is up and fully running ill purchase


----------



## JudithO (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank God she came in here for an update... I've supported her and the campaign from day 1, and the turn the thread was taking was heartbreaking.  I'm impressed with the kinky results, I didn't think it would work for my hair (even though I donated)... Now I'm excited to receive it...


----------



## Jace032000 (Jun 24, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> <<<<Disclaimer: This is a long message to read , but I felt it was necessary   >>>>
> 
> ...





I know I'm late---but thank you so much knbradley! I'm so happy to see the results on a 4a model and feel confident recommending this to others.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 24, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I've never heard of the Puff Cuff.  Great idea.
> They are on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GQJR25A
> 
> It looks like she is making smaller versions soon.
> ...



I love that!  I may have to get some.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 25, 2014)

Knbradley thank you for updating and using the type 4 model. I wish you much success and I'm glad you've been able to work out the kinks.


----------



## knbradley (Jun 26, 2014)

The CWK Contest Winners have been announced!! Thank you ladies for your support! Please check your email for more information about shipping. Thank you so much for spreading the word and supporting my project!!! 



CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello ladies,

I was super excited last night when I found out that the small, medium and large molds for the CWK plates are complete. I should receive the samples next week of the exact plates that you will receive and that will be eventually sold on my site . 

You voted on the colors and the winning colors are:

Long-black
Medium - pink
Small - purple

I am feeling so excited and I am happy to announce that we are right on schedule with production. I will send pictures of the samples as soon as I open the shipping box  Thanks again for your support!!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## Soratachi (Jul 11, 2014)

I love the color choice,  I can't wait to see for the photos.


----------



## Avyn (Jul 12, 2014)

So excited! Cant wait for my box to arrive!!!!


----------



## knbradley (Jul 16, 2014)

I woke up this morning with ALL smiles when I checked my phone and had 15 messages from my manufacturer!!! The molds are done and samples were made last night. He made them in black, blue and white. They will fix the color and produce more samples in a few days. I am elated!! The journey has been fun; I am starting to see the light!!! I couldn't have done it without my supporters and those who believed in my vision!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jul 17, 2014)

Will you be the face of CWK Girls website and social media launch for the month of August and win $100?

Contestant
Inbox me your favorite CWK Headshot ([email protected]) Your job is to get as many people as you can to vote for your entry on Instagram. They MUST follow our page for it to count.

Followers
Your job is to vote for the entry that you would like to see as the August CWK Girl for our big website and social media launch. Please vote for the girl that you think represents "Embracing beauty... The Curly, Wavy and Kinky girls of the world".

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 22, 2014)

http://Www.cwkgirls.com/

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Soratachi (Jul 22, 2014)

We have a website!!!!   Only a month until the plates are here.


----------



## GoldenRule (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful site too!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 22, 2014)

^^^ yep good for her!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jul 23, 2014)

knbradley I'm so excited and happy for you! I skimmed through this thread and was kind of disappointed at some of the posters. Seems like a lot posters were being pushy and impatient not considering the fact how hectic things must have been for you which could have been a reason why you weren't updating, responding to inboxes, questions, etc. I understand everyones excitement but i feel people should be a little more understanding. I read posts going from positive to kinda negative as soon as you couldn't move when people wanted you to.


But anyway congratulations!! I know you are super excited!


----------



## knbradley (Jul 25, 2014)

IMFOCSD said:


> knbradley I'm so excited and happy for you! I skimmed through this thread and was kind of disappointed at some of the posters. Seems like a lot posters were being pushy and impatient not considering the fact how hectic things must have been for you which could have been a reason why you weren't updating, responding to inboxes, questions, etc. I understand everyones excitement but i feel people should be a little more understanding. I read posts going from positive to kinda negative as soon as you couldn't move when people wanted you to.  But anyway congratulations!! I know you are super excited!



Thank you so much friend!!! It's been a journey but I am starting to see the light finally....wheeeew!!! I understand and I don't take it personally because I would be anxious too to see what's going on with the product because their are a lot of scammers out there. I just want to make my CWK sisters proud and show the would that when #CWKGIRLSUNITE....  Nothing can stop us!!! Much love!!!

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## knbradley (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you to all of the ladies who backed this project on kickstarter!!! The colors are correct... The plates look sleek and sturdy .... A few more test and then we will be ready to go!!! Look at the samples that are coming my way soon for testing. I could not have done this without my CWK sister and supporters!!! Thanks you, thank you, thank you !!!! I cannot say it enough  #cwkgirlsunited

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## 4HisGlory (Jul 26, 2014)

This thread was right on time. It was wash day for my girls today and the oldest(5) always wants her hair straight. I always tell her no. I've only blown her hair out twice and I don't want to damage it. I was just thinking I needed to dig up this video that I saw in my Facebook feed. This
seems to be a much healthier way to stretch the hair.

Sorry, I haven't read the whole thread. Are the straight plated available for purchase now?


----------



## Soratachi (Jul 26, 2014)

Here is the link to order a second shipment.

www.cwkgirls.com


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 26, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Thank you to all of the ladies who backed this project on kickstarter!!! The colors are correct... The plates look sleek and sturdy .... A few more test and then we will be ready to go!!! Look at the samples that are coming my way soon for testing. I could not have done this without my CWK sister and supporters!!! Thanks you, thank you, thank you !!!! I cannot say it enough  #cwkgirlsunited
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



They look fantastic, will they ship to the UK?


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 26, 2014)

So excited to see your guys results!


----------



## Avyn (Jul 27, 2014)

When do they ship? Im getting anxious! Feel like a kid before Christmas!


----------



## Soratachi (Aug 6, 2014)

I received an email today asking for shipping details on my first account, the other email has yet to receive a shipping details survey.



Yaaayyy it is coming!!!! 

Now girls go help fund the PuffCuff project


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 6, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> I received an email today asking for shipping details on my first account, the other email has yet to receive a shipping details survey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update. I need to go check to see if my email went in spam because I did not see it. And/or I'll just log into my kickstarter account as I'm sure it's in the email section there if that is the case. Let's get this party started!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Soratachi said:


> I received an email today asking for shipping details on my first account, the other email has yet to receive a shipping details survey.  Yaaayyy it is coming!!!!  Now girls go help fund the PuffCuff project



I just just checked my email and saw that too. I'm excited to receive my order and try it out.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't wait and hear yal results


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay got all 3 emails for my shipping!  Can't wait. Darn and I'm in the sew in challenge lol. Was supposed to get a sew in soon. But I will use my plates first lol.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 6, 2014)

I got my email today as well! I am very excited to try out the plates. When I went to get my hair trimmed I told my stylist about the plates and now she's interested in it as well. IF this gets into salons this will be a big deal!


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 6, 2014)

When I got the email yesterday, I started thinking of all the fun things I could do with them. I'm transitioning now, but as soon as I bc, I wanna use them to stretch my wash n gos. I'm a type 4 but my hair stretches easy. I'm thinking that if I put on my l-i's and stretch to, say, 80% dry, I could do the aucurlsnaturelle method of gel and oil on dry (-ish) hair. Should lead to a stretched, defined, frizz-free wng, no?


----------



## Philippians413 (Aug 6, 2014)

You ladies have me checking my email every few minutes lol.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Aug 6, 2014)

I didnt get mine yet. On Kickstarter it says my survey hasnt been sent out yet.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2014)

I received an email but it doesn't say the plates are shipped. It says she will test out the shipment and if things are OK they will ship soon.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 6, 2014)

I got the email on my second account only...but the link doesn't work.  Is it working for you ladies?


----------



## chelleyrock (Aug 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I received an email but it doesn't say the plates are shipped. It says she will test out the shipment and if things are OK they will ship soon.



This is what I got. I'm patiently waiting on these plates.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I received an email but it doesn't say the plates are shipped. It says she will test out the shipment and if things are OK they will ship soon.



Mine doesn't say it shipped. It asks for your shipping info. I did get this other email later that you are speaking of as well.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm sure only a few shipping emails will go out at a time since she has to manually pack them and send them. She seems to be fairly organized though. So if she prepares the boxes like she said she would then I think each week new orders will go out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 6, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> I got the email on my second account only...but the link doesn't work. Is it working for you ladies?


 @virturenow I found my email and it worked for me. I even received a confirmation that the information was received. Try logging into your account and going to messages to see if it's in there too (at kickstarter) and maybe you can enter it in that way.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 6, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> @virturenow I found my email and it worked for me. I even received a confirmation that the information was received. Try logging into your account and going to messages to see if it's in there too (at kickstarter) and maybe you can enter it in that way.



 Thanks, that did the trick.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 6, 2014)

I haven't received an email   I hope I'm not the only person experiencing this.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 6, 2014)

isawstars said:


> I haven't received an email   I hope I'm not the only person experiencing this.



No, I didn't receive an email on my first package-- and I was in the top 10 orders.  I thought shipping was supposed to be in the order the pledges were received (first come, first serve).


----------



## Ogoma (Aug 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I received an email but it doesn't say the plates are shipped. It says she will test out the shipment and if things are OK they will ship soon.



I got a similar email. Maybe she is missing some addresses and is just confirming those ones. I thought everything would be shipping from the factory. I am anxious to get mine and try it out. The colors look good.


----------



## LBoogie85 (Aug 6, 2014)

isawstars said:


> I haven't received an email   I hope I'm not the only person experiencing this.



I haven't received one either. I emailed her on her site because I haven't received any emails at all. What link are you guys talking about?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 7, 2014)

LBoogie85 said:


> I haven't received one either. I emailed her on her site because I haven't received any emails at all. What link are you guys talking about?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think you only get it when you receive the email.


----------



## Avyn (Aug 7, 2014)

I got the one about testing the product followed by shipment if they're ready.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 7, 2014)

LBoogie85 and isawstars

login to your kickstarter account. Perhaps yours went to spam. When you login go to your "messages". If she sent one it would be there also and you can fill out your info from there. When you login click the right corner and under "my stuff (on the left side after you click the corner) you'll see "messages"

Click there to see if a message was sent because it often duplicates in that box in addition to going to your email.


----------



## LBoogie85 (Aug 7, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> @LBoogie85 and @isawstars
> 
> login to your kickstarter account. Perhaps yours went to spam. When you login go to your "messages". If she sent one it would be there also and you can fill out your info from there. When you login click the right corner and under "my stuff (on the left side after you click the corner) you'll see "messages"
> 
> Click there to see if a message was sent because it often duplicates in that box in addition to going to your email.



Thanks luckiestdestiny. I just checked kickstarter and there's nothing there either. I emailed her using the address from her website because I haven't been receiving any emails from her. Hopefully she'll get back to me soon.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 7, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> LBoogie85 and isawstars
> 
> login to your kickstarter account. Perhaps yours went to spam. When you login go to your "messages". If she sent one it would be there also and you can fill out your info from there. When you login click the right corner and under "my stuff (on the left side after you click the corner) you'll see "messages"
> 
> Click there to see if a message was sent because it often duplicates in that box in addition to going to your email.



Just checked... Nothing in my kickstarter or spam folder.


----------



## Frizzyb (Aug 7, 2014)

Mine either, hope she gets around to it soon.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 7, 2014)

Nothing here yet but I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 8, 2014)

I responded to an email yesterday asking for my mailing address so I'm assuming it will be shipped out shortly.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 8, 2014)

I got the email days ago...


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 8, 2014)

I received my email a few days ago as well.

Can't wait to test it out!


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 9, 2014)

Ready to try these babies out . I can't believe we're into August already.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Aug 9, 2014)

Still haven't received my email as yet. I get all of her update emails though


----------



## isawstars (Aug 13, 2014)

Phoenix14 said:


> Still haven't received my email as yet. I get all of her update emails though



Same here.  Still nothing...

I messaged her on kickstarter a couple weeks ago and haven't heard anything.


----------



## Avyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Still waiting...

Anyone receive  a shipment notice?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 16, 2014)

isawstars said:


> Same here.  Still nothing...
> 
> I messaged her on kickstarter a couple weeks ago and haven't heard anything.



Nothing yet here either.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 16, 2014)

I got an email requesting my address information about a week ago or so.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 17, 2014)

I got an email requesting my address many weeks ago but still nothing.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 17, 2014)

Is she responding to any communication? I messaged knbradley through kickstarter and DMed her here but haven't heard anything back. Order was placed months ago and I'm going to be starting locs so I won't be needing these anymore. Is there any way to get a refund? Especially since they haven't been produced or shipped yet and she hit her target


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 17, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> I got an email requesting my address information about a week ago or so.



Same here. I got mine on the 6th. I think they haven't been mass produced yet...just the prototypes so far. Won't be long now. Foxglove, I'm sure someone will buy them from you. The 2nd go-round won't be for a few months and a lot of folks missed the boat.


----------



## leleepop (Aug 17, 2014)

I just submitted my address today.


----------



## Philippians413 (Aug 17, 2014)

I still haven't gotten the email about address confirmation.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Aug 17, 2014)

.....still waiting


----------



## make_me_over (Aug 17, 2014)

A few weeks ago I received an email requesting my shipping address for the 2nd order I placed. I didn't receive anything for the 1st order I placed.

I know some people were saying once they logged into their kickstarter account they saw the address request message in the inbox, but I didn't get that message. 

Today I sent Kelechi a message on kickstarter. I gave her my shipping address to make sure I get both orders. I'm guessing we won't have plates until September,  but I'm cool with that as long as I get them.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm sure only a few shipping emails will go out at a time since she has to manually pack them and send them. She seems to be fairly organized though. So if she prepares the boxes like she said she would then I think each week new orders will go out.


In reference to the original requests via the kickstarter system:  YOu can easily send out requests to everyone in each category. It takes like two minutes per reward category (and it sends them to everyone in that reward category meaning for instance if you spendt $40 and 20 other people spent the same, in that reward category she fills in all the questions she wants you to answer and clicks send and it sends it to all 20 people at once. She then moves on to the next category). 

I've sent requests before for various film projects on Kickstarter when time to fill those requests and I finished all requests in a manner of fifteen-20 minutes (sending them all out). It doesn't take long at all.

So either: kickstarter had a glitch, they are in the spam, or just need to be individually emailed to those who did not receive them as kickstarter only sends a reward request (through the system) once, for each reward group.


----------



## bluevalentine (Aug 22, 2014)

Bumping....has anyone received their plates?  Any reviews?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2014)

bluevalentine said:


> Bumping....has anyone received their plates?  Any reviews?



Not yet

10 char


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 22, 2014)

bluevalentine said:


> Bumping....has anyone received their plates?  Any reviews?



No. I've only received an email requesting shipping address. I have not received any other notification about shipment otherwise.


----------



## ChoKitty (Aug 23, 2014)

No email asking for an address yet either. Kickstarter says she hasn't sent me the survey yet.


----------



## isawstars (Aug 23, 2014)

I emailed knbradley on kickstarter and Facebook........nothing. 

She hasn't even updated her Facebook page. What is going on?

This is my 2nd iffy kickstarter experience.  Never again.

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 23, 2014)

isawstars said:


> I emailed knbradley on kickstarter and Facebook........nothing.  She hasn't even updated her Facebook page. What is going on?  This is my 2nd iffy kickstarter experience.  Never again.  Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app



Same. Sad but this really makes me never want to use kick starter again because you're screwed if you're unsatisfied


----------



## knbradley (Aug 23, 2014)

Good morning Investors,

As we work diligently behind the scenes to bring the CWK Straight Plates vision to life, it is important to us that we offer you, our KickStarter investors, continued updates regarding production, shipping, and changes.


At the close of the KickStarter campaign we partnered closely with our manufacturer to review the developmental phases and set an estimated completion date.  Based on the work detailed in the outline, we estimated that the process would be completed early to mid August. This initial time frame built in time to create an updated prototype, engineer the molds, and manufacture a sample set for testing and approval. Unfortunately, due to manufacturing and continued testing our shipping date has been pushed back until October. Please remember that this product is a new innovation and entails a lot of trial and error.


To be transparent, the design and results yielded from the first sample set were good, but not CWK Girls great. Developer, Kelechi Bradely, has since then reworked several components of the Straight Plate design that has substantially improved the overall quality and functionality of the plates.
We understand that you have been eagerly anticipating the arrival of your CWK Girls product, and we hate to delay the process any longer; but our number one priority is to ensure that the product is both of high quality and exceeds your expectations.


In the meantime, to honor our commitment to our KickStarter investors, our team has decided to put an halt to all CWK Straight Plate pre-orders in order to solely focus on perfecting our product and getting it into you hands as quickly as possible. The newly designed sample plates are in production and will be shipped to the CWK Girls office for testing. We are hoping that the third time is the charm! For instant updates, and photos regarding our process follow our Instagram page @cwk_girls. Additionally, if you have a change in your shipping address before the estimated shipping date, please email us at [email protected]. Be sure to enter ‘Change of Address’ in the subject line as this will help use easily track the changes as time progresses.

We understand that the process has been long; therefore, if you would like a refund on your investment we will gladly honor your request. You may submit your request within 10 days via Amazon. Please note that we will process the request in the order that they are submitted.

We are beyond grateful for your excitement, understanding, and continued support. You are our first customers and the CWK Girls team is relentlessly working to make certain that your investment is protected.

Thank you.

Best Regards,

The CWK Girls Team

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Aug 23, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Good morning Investors,
> 
> As we work diligently behind the scenes to bring the CWK Straight Plates vision to life, it is important to us that we offer you, our KickStarter investors, continued updates regarding production, shipping, and changes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. I sent my change of address and a question to the email address you provided!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Aug 23, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Additionally, if you have a change in your shipping address before the estimated shipping date, please email us at [email protected]. Be sure to enter ‘Change of Address’ in the subject line as this will help use easily track the changes as time progresses.



Kelechi, for those of us who haven't received  a request for an address (and were in the first group to support you on kickstarter), should we still email you with our address or wait to be contacted?


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 23, 2014)

Are you just ignoring all mentions and emails?


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxglove I don't know if you saw the message, she offered a refund within the next 10 days on amazon.com.


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 23, 2014)

I'd rather wait and get a good product than get a substandard one in my hands now..looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## GoldenRule (Aug 23, 2014)

ehhh...it's just a couple of weeks. It happens with Kickstarters. I ordered some of those TILES thingies -- you know the little blocks you attach to your keychain and other items so you won't lose them and that was well over a year ago. Delay after delay after delay.

I think Hookie Do's are running a wee bit behind as well. Delivery was scheduled in August and has been pushed to September. 

Plastics can be tricky (I tried to tell ya). Everything looks great then BOOM - you get an ugly hair-shearing seam or something... or that snap you thought would work doesn't hold up in use. They'll work it all out. Good thing they're catching production issues up-front. Patience, patience...


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 23, 2014)

We can tell how many of you have ever developed products.  


I want to order some the next go round. I love the colors.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Aug 23, 2014)

Came back to delete...


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 25, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> Foxglove I don't know if you saw the message, she offered a refund within the next 10 days on amazon.com.



virtuenow what message? how do I go about getting the refund?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2014)

I think she is doing a good job keeping us abreast of changes and delays. I think we will get a good product that we are happy with.

No matter how well things are planned out if it hasn't been done before there are bound to be delays and changes. It just goes with the territory of development. 

It definitely takes patience. Investing in new products and start ups is not for everyone.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 25, 2014)

We understand that the process has been long; therefore, if you would like a refund on your investment we will gladly honor your request. You may submit your request within 10 days via Amazon. Please note that we will process the request in the order that they are submitted.

We are beyond grateful for your excitement, understanding, and continued support. You are our first customers and the CWK Girls team is relentlessly working to make certain that your investment is protected.

Thank you.

Best Regards,

The CWK Girls Team

Foxglove


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 25, 2014)

JudithO virtuenow I went to Amazon but since I didn't place my order through them (placed my order through kickstarter) the order isn't showing up to request a refund. Does she have instructions on how exactly to do this through Amazon?
Sorry to bug you guys but obviously multiple requests to knbradley have gone unanswered


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 25, 2014)

I couldn't invest in the kickstarter because I was getting myself prepared for maternity leave, but I do want some plates. I would order now (not sure if she is taking orders on amazon) but I also want to wait for more customer reviews and possibly more variety. I hope she works her product out soon, but better for her to have problems now then later so that she can reap the benefits of a good problem later. I hope she gets everything sorted out soon. Until then, I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks to a PM from another member having problems contacting the seller for a refund I placed my request for a refund on Amazon. I hope you all are taking notes in case you need to contact the seller for returns or refunds. This is ridiculous


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 26, 2014)

I think the rest of us are fine waiting  Who'd be in a rush to get a potentially faulty product? :wink2:



Foxglove said:


> Thanks to a PM from another member having problems contacting the seller for a refund I placed my request for a refund on Amazon. I hope you all are taking notes in case you need to contact the seller for returns or refunds. This is ridiculous


----------



## Soratachi (Aug 26, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I think the rest of us are fine waiting  Who'd be in a rush to get a potentially faulty product? :wink2:



Yep, I would be more pissed if the product is faulty.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 26, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I think the rest of us are fine waiting  Who'd be in a rush to get a potentially faulty product? :wink2:



It's not the waiting issue. I have locs now so I won't be able to use the plates which is why I want the refund. My frustration is after contacting the seller on multiple mediums (here publicly and via PM, by email to both her gmail and yahoo, PM on FB, and through kick starter and she has ignored every single communication and instead of acknowledging the emails and mentions she is sending second hand messages through other members. All I want is my money back since she received more than enough funding and since the plates haven't been made or shipped yet.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 26, 2014)

This is OT but did you cut off all your hair to start your locs? Is that the only way to do it? Ive always wondered that. But anywho, Im sure she's busy. Id be more concerned if she was here posting freely 




Foxglove said:


> It's not the waiting issue. I have locs now so I won't be able to use the plates which is why I want the refund. My frustration is after contacting the seller on multiple mediums (here publicly and via PM, by email to both her gmail and yahoo, PM on FB, and through kick starter and she has ignored every single communication and instead of acknowledging the emails and mentions she is sending second hand messages through other members. All I want is my money back since she received more than enough funding and since the plates haven't been made or shipped yet.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 26, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> This is OT but did you cut off all your hair to start your locs? Is that the only way to do it? Ive always wondered that. But anywho, Im sure she's busy. Id be more concerned if she was here posting freely



No I didn't have to cut (I did trim an inch or two to start off with fresh ends) but thanks to my 80% shrinkage they're about 2 inches long


----------



## isawstars (Aug 26, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> It's not the waiting issue. I have locs now so I won't be able to use the plates which is why I want the refund. My frustration is after contacting the seller on multiple mediums (here publicly and via PM, by email to both her gmail and yahoo, PM on FB, and through kick starter and she has ignored every single communication and instead of acknowledging the emails and mentions she is sending second hand messages through other members. All I want is my money back since she received more than enough funding and since the plates haven't been made or shipped yet.



The above is the same reason why I requested a refund.  I didn't want to but I'm just so frustrated... plus, I've had a bad kickstarter experience in the past so I'm simply over it.  On top of that, I've started growing out my hair with sew ins, so there's no need to have $60 worth of cwk plates when I will only use a few of them for my leave out. 

Like others said, I'm fine with waiting.  Except I choose to wait and order them via her website.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 5, 2014)

Just to update, the seller was able to resolve my issue


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 9, 2014)

2 weeks since she offered to provide refunds to those who requested and I still haven't received my refund or a response to my numerous follow up emails and LHCF messages.


----------



## Amarilles (Sep 10, 2014)

DivaDee62 did you go through Amazon? I believe in her message she said the refunds should be requested through there, not messages or emails.

I never received any emails requesting my shipping address but I've been sitting very pretty as I made my orders with my international address, and I know I won't be shipped to early.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 10, 2014)

Amarilles Going through Amazon Payments does not help when she ignores the emails from Amazon Payments. Logging a dispute through amazon does not help as they will not process disputes for transactions related to Kickstarter. I've requested via Amazon no less than three times with no response. Like another poster said earlier in the thread, be mindful of what folks are posting here related to customer service, responsiveness, etc...because you may find yourself in a similar position once your patience has run out.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 10, 2014)

So, uh.... when should I be expecting those plates?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 10, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> @Amarilles Going through Amazon Payments does not help when she ignores the emails from Amazon Payments. Logging a dispute through amazon does not help as they will not process disputes for transactions related to Kickstarter. I've requested via Amazon no less than three times with no response. Like another poster said earlier in the thread, be mindful of what folks are posting here related to customer service, responsiveness, etc...because you may find yourself in a similar position once your patience has run out.


 
Go to your merchant account stat while you can. See what your visa/etc or bank can do to refund if that's what you want. Did you email kickstarter to ask what steps you should take?


----------



## OhmyKimB (Sep 12, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> We can tell how many of you have ever developed products.
> 
> 
> I want to order some the next go round. I love the colors.


 

Yes next round I'm ready to order!


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 12, 2014)

Did she mention a Facebook page or a site or something earlier? You shouldn't have to go through that much trouble, but I think she mentioned at that point that was the best way to reach her.

I wish she had better organizational skills or gets help to respond to emails and stuff like this. I am waiting patiently, but understand it can be very frustrating sending emails and not getting any responses.


----------



## isawstars (Sep 15, 2014)

Update: I got my refund a couple weeks ago. I still plan to purchase the 2nd round but l vow to never use kickstarter again.

Sent from my LG G2 via LHCF app


----------



## cocomama (Sep 15, 2014)

So it's too late to get a refund right? I never got an email from amazon or kickstarter...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

This is the email I got today

Thank you ladies for your patience in the development of the CWK Plates. I would like to take the time to give a few updates on the project.

Over the last few weeks we worked closely with amazon to get them to manually refund customers because we could not make any refunds since it has been past 60 days since the campaign ended. We are just about done with all refunds, so if you have not received your refund yet you should be getting it within the next few days. This was a chore, but we wanted to take the time to take care of this and grant the request for all backers that needed a refund. Ideally this process should have only taken a few days, but since we couldn't do it on our end it is taking a bit longer than expected.

As for the plates, we have been working hard and collaborating with our manufactures to get the plates developed to our standards and right now the molds are in the process of being modified and he is hoping to send us new samples once the mold is complete (he is estimating another the next 2-3 weeks). Once he sends the samples, we will approve and then he will ship us the first order. Once we get the order in, we will promptly ship the packages our to our backers. We do apologize again for the delay. Please know that we are working diligently on this end to bring this product to market, but we felt that it was in the best interest of our backers to push back the delivery date to ensure that we could bring a quality product to market. Currently, we are right on track with our new timeline of October-November and we are a few backers away from completing the requested refunds. Thanks again for your understanding


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 20, 2014)

Update: after approximately a month of constant emails, messages, FB posts, and Kickstarter communications, I have received my refund. I will never back another Kickstarter , especially based on what Kickstarter told me during my escalation and what Kickstarter's new Terms of Service state about no mediation or protection from them for the backer. 

Hopefully those of you who are still waiting will get your product and it will be exactly as promised.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 23, 2014)

Still awaiting my refund. Initiating a refund should not take this long.  I first requested it weeks ago. Someone just likes holding money  We shouldn't have to beg for a refund.

I didn't donate much but id prefer to have my money back and if this ever comes to fruition and is a good product maybe Ill purchase. 
I'm not confident. Sorry.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 23, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> Update: after approximately a month of constant emails, messages, FB posts, and Kickstarter communications, I have received my refund. I will never back another Kickstarter , especially based on what Kickstarter told me during my escalation and what Kickstarter's new Terms of Service state about no mediation or protection from them for the backer.
> 
> Hopefully those of you who are still waiting will get your product and it will be exactly as promised.



This is a perfect example among other things of why I'm wary.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 25, 2014)

is there anyone else here who requested a refund weeks ago and has not gotten it yet?
I feel as though I'm getting the run around. I really just want my money back. No it wasn't much but refunds were promised and I did ask for it back. I have no email confirmation of the request. Did anyone get email conf??
Apparently, there's no evidence I ever requested it 
I've seriously had it  with this. 
Never, ever again. I'm happy with my  regular roller sets.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 25, 2014)

I just went back and checked my emails and messages and Amazon Payments does not send a confirmation or copy if you chose the option 1 "Contact Seller"which simply sends her a message to the email address attached to her F_______cher.com account. 

Option 2 is the "Submit a complaint" aka dispute option. Only option 2 gets you a confirmation email from Amazon Payments, and then Amazon payments will immediately(within 24-48 hours) cancel the dispute because it is a Kickstarter payment. 

You are getting the run around. I got the same run around for about 30 days. First she confirmed that she received my refund request via email and it was being worked. Then she claimed that she didn't get my refund request. I gave her my transaction ID from Amazon Payments. Then she acted suprised and shocked that I hadn't received my refund because "refunds had been completed for everyone last week" which was not true. Then she sent the damage control email saying she was still working with Amazon to refund the last requests and to slip in there that delivery has gone from August to Sept to Oct and now November. I kept hounding her and emailing Kickstarter and finally she got tired of communicating with me and refunded my money on Sept 18 but I waited until I confirmed money in my account before posting refund success here.

Like I said before: countless messages via Amazon Payments, Facebook, LHCF, Kickstarter, multiple emails sent via yahoo, posts and inquiries in the FB group and it took almost 30 days to get my refund. Aug 23? to Sept 18/20 to get my refund. 

The games people play... the games people play. Trust you aren't the only one, folks don't want to post publicly for fear of being ridiculed or jumped on by her fans. You aren't the only one still trying to get a refund. Good luck!!!!!! I hope you get your money back.

Edited to add link to new FTC rule on Delivery of products ordered online...Maybe this will help others. http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/alt051-selling-internet-prompt-delivery-rules


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 25, 2014)

Yup you got the run around .

^^It isn't just the refunds either. My spidey senses have been tingling since much earlier on.
The issues combined certainly paint a poor picture.

I'd really like my $$ back as requested.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Yup you got the run around .
> 
> ^^It isn't just the refunds either. My spidey senses have been tingling since much earlier on.
> The issues combined certainly paint a poor picture.
> ...



Agreed. This has been an ongoing drama since she claimed to have difficulties posting video results on 4abc hair. Past(and present) behavior often predicts future behavior. I see an illness/family issue/global catastrophe/factory issue in the near future that will further complicate "things".


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 28, 2014)

...and still i wait for that refund 
still getting the run around 

I can say now with assuredness that I would never part with another cent toward these plates. If they ever come to fruition I'd wait for another company to copy it sooner than do business with this woman.
I expect a certain level of integrity in businesses that I patronize.  And with that one potential customer is lost.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 28, 2014)

So this person ran off with everyone's money? Did anyone get the product?


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 28, 2014)

hair4romheaven said:


> So this person ran off with everyone's money? Did anyone get the product?






I'm not saying that... Idk what her plans are. And no, none of the donors have gotten product.

I asked for a refund after she gave us that option and I have yet to see any money back even after  considerable contact with her.
And we have at least one other member here who received the run around about their refund.
This coupled with some other things kinda makes u think 
I would not give her another penny and yes I'm salty.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Sep 28, 2014)

Awe the product seems really promising I hope op can get everything settled. 

What is the hold up on product?


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 28, 2014)

nlamr2013 said:


> Awe the product seems really promising I hope op can get everything settled.
> 
> What is the hold up on product?



there should be an update soon...
read the last update to see what the latest old up was...


----------



## Texasdymond (Sep 28, 2014)

I love supporting black owned businesses but people like the creator of this product make it difficult. its just flat out wrong to ask folks to support you and when they do shove out their hard earned money all of a sudden you can't answer emails? I'm so glad I didn't give this person any of my time or money. I hope someone else with more integrity pursues this idea and actually makes and sells the product because I would buy it.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Sep 29, 2014)

This is too bad. I really want to try this product out.


----------



## GoldenRule (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think she ran off with the money. It's just a little production kink. I've funded a bunch of Kickstarters and there are almost always delays. I just got my TILE the other day and I ordered that thing over a YEAR ago. In most cases, these are not experienced business people and we should probably try to be a little more patient while they work out their first batches. Give her a little time.

The Hookie Do project ALSO ran into a kink and I'm still waiting on that one too. These things happen.


----------



## ronie (Sep 29, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> I don't think she ran off with the money. It's just a little production kink. I've funded a bunch of Kickstarters and there are almost always delays. I just got my TILE the other day and I ordered that thing over a YEAR ago. In most cases, these are not experienced business people and we should probably try to be a little more patient while they work out their first batches. Give her a little time.  The Hookie Do project ALSO ran into a kink and I'm still waiting on that one too. These things happen.


GoldenRule
I agree with everything you said. I am not a donor to this project, but I ve seen my husband support lots of similar projects. There are always delays, some longer than others. I am usually the skeptical one, but things always turn around.  I don't agree with her not replying to emails promptly though. Communication is key in times like this.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 29, 2014)

The issue isn't the production time. It's her ignoring countless emails across different platforms and PMs and mentions here when she's obviously logging in and posting like nothing happened. Obviously she received a lot of money and support but she should at least respond with a simple "I got your message and I'm working on a resolution" instead of just ignoring. How will she respond when people have questions or if the product malfunctions? I respect her trying to start a business but customer service is a huge part of business and she's lacking in that department


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 29, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> The issue isn't the production time. It's her ignoring countless emails across different platforms and PMs and mentions here when she's obviously logging in and posting like nothing happened. Obviously she received a lot of money and support but she should at least respond with a simple "I got your message and I'm working on a resolution" instead of just ignoring. How will she respond when people have questions or if the product malfunctions? I respect her trying to start a business but customer service is a huge part of business and she's lacking in that department




My issue isnt with the product delay. Its with her dodgy behavior. I'm trying to be 
 nice here with my language .
And still I wait for my refund.


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 29, 2014)

I would like to announce that my refund been processed .


----------



## GoldenRule (Sep 29, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> I would like to announce that my refund been processed .



Cool beans!!

I finally received my TILE, my Hookie Do just shipped so that's two down and one to go. After these plates I may leave Kickstarter alone for a bit.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 29, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> Cool beans!!
> 
> I finally received my TILE, my Hookie Do just shipped so that's two down and one to go. After these plates I may leave Kickstarter alone for a bit.


GoldenRule

What is the TILE?


----------



## Nazaneen (Sep 29, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> Cool beans!!
> 
> I finally received my TILE, my Hookie Do just shipped so that's two down and one to go. After these plates I may leave Kickstarter alone for a bit.



at least you are getting these things eventually.

 maybe I'll be kicking myself for taking a refund 

I do want to see reviews of the plates.


----------



## GoldenRule (Sep 29, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @GoldenRule
> 
> What is the TILE?



It's this little square thingy that you stick to things like your phone or your keys that will prevent you from losing them. 

https://www.thetileapp.com/


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> I would like to announce that my refund been processed .



Finally! Congrats! Glad your ordeal is over and you got your refund! Man oh man many lessons learned many lessons learned.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> Cool beans!!
> 
> I finally received my TILE, my Hookie Do just shipped so that's two down and one to go. After these plates I may leave Kickstarter alone for a bit.



Cool. I ordered a hookie do as well. I probably will get mine towards the end of October.


----------



## Keen (Sep 30, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> It's this little square thingy that you stick to things like your phone or your keys that will prevent you from losing them.
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com/



I need this in my life. GoldenRule How do you like it. Does it really find your keys?


----------



## GoldenRule (Sep 30, 2014)

Keen said:


> I need this in my life. @GoldenRule How do you like it. Does it really find your keys?



I waited so long for it and I was so excited about ordering one but in the year it took to get here, my enthusiasm waned. I have not yet removed it from its box...lol.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 30, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> I waited so long for it and I was so excited about ordering one but in the year it took to get here, my enthusiasm waned. I have not yet removed it from its box...lol.


My co-worker has one and loves it since his sons and wife are always moving his car keys.  He said that the one downside it that it's not rechargeable and doesn't have a replaceable battery.  I got the TrackR instead.


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 30, 2014)

I cannot find my shoe inserts, who would have known that I would misplace them so the TILE can't help me there.  I misplace too many things to only could afford one TILE.  Moreover, I've always thought about creating something like the TILE but those TILES are just too expensive for me.  $20 for one??? that's a lot of money.  Someone mentioned that they are not rechargeable, now there you goes, $20 out the window.


----------



## randi415 (Sep 30, 2014)

The Tile sounds cool. Whenever I lose something I always say I wish I could page it like a cordless phone. What's a hookie do. I want one just so I can have a reason to say "hookie do". Lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 1, 2014)

I guess she says forget you  ladies.  Because I always try to give everyone a benefit of a doubt and think maybe they are busy. But she is on twitter just tweeting it up about her product and I told her she was needed in here a couple of days ago and nothing. I am so glad I didn't invest because I'm impatient and don't like anyone ignoring me and would have been suspicious. This better be the best product out here to get LHCF to support them and get ignored!


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 1, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I guess she says forget you  ladies.  Because I always try to give everyone a benefit of a doubt and think maybe they are busy. But she is on twitter just tweeting it up about her product and I told her she was needed in here a couple of days ago and nothing. I am so glad I didn't invest because I'm impatient and don't like anyone ignoring me and would have been suspicious. This better be the best product out here to get LHCF to support them and get ignored!



Lmao interesting....
Weren't we the bulk of her donors?


----------



## GoldenRule (Oct 1, 2014)

randi415 said:


> The Tile sounds cool. Whenever I lose something I always say I wish I could page it like a cordless phone. What's a hookie do. I want one just so I can have a reason to say "hookie do". Lol



The Hookie Do was another hair-related item posted here right after the CWK plates. Let me give u a link. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1189742948/hookie-do-hook-your-hair-extensions-in-minutes-not

Mine shipped. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Oct 2, 2014)

Update (she emailed last night her Kickstarter backers): 


I want to take some time to let you know what has been going on in my crazy world. I have been in contact with the manufacture and as of yesterday they have given me an estimated date of October 10th for the new molds to be complete. It generally takes 4-8 weeks for a molds to be developed, but they pushed my order up because they knew that we are trying to get orders shipped in October/November. I am hoping that third time is a charm. I never realize what a process it would be to develop a product; trust me it isn't as easy as it sounds, but I have learned a lot along the way. Small details are very important and material can make a big difference as well. My team and I have been working diligently behind the scene to create a product that can be easily applied and give our users another tool to stretch their hair, which will make the hair mo re manageable and easier to style. We are hoping that the small changes that we requested will give us the satisfaction that we are looking for. Once the molds are complete, the manufacturer will ship the product for testing. We cannot wait to get the plates sent to you. Thank you so much for your patience with us through this process.

Here some information on injection molding. This will give you a better understanding about this process and the time that it takes to manufacture a product and bring it to market: http://intrepidmolding.com/about-us/faq.php


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 2, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Update (she emailed last night her Kickstarter backers):
> 
> 
> I want to take some time to let you know what has been going on in my crazy world. I have been in contact with the manufacture and as of yesterday they have given me an estimated date of October 10th for the new molds to be complete. It generally takes 4-8 weeks for a molds to be developed, but they pushed my order up because they knew that we are trying to get orders shipped in October/November. I am hoping that third time is a charm. I never realize what a process it would be to develop a product; trust me it isn't as easy as it sounds, but I have learned a lot along the way. Small details are very important and material can make a big difference as well. My team and I have been working diligently behind the scene to create a product that can be easily applied and give our users another tool to stretch their hair, which will make the hair mo re manageable and easier to style. We are hoping that the small changes that we requested will give us the satisfaction that we are looking for. Once the molds are complete, the manufacturer will ship the product for testing. We cannot wait to get the plates sent to you. Thank you so much for your patience with us through this process.
> ...



Looks like this might take a few more months to complete. I hope it all works out for everyone (company and consumers)


----------



## Avyn (Oct 2, 2014)

The research and development phase is unpredictable. Thats why  I was saying earlier that she shouldnt be using money to buy prizes incentives, ambassadors and what not. Unexpected expenses and glitches arise during this time. Im excited to get the plates, but dont mind waiting. I have faith in the process, BUT Im not sure if knbradley really counted the costs of start up accurately. I hope this doesnt affect her ability to fill orders.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2014)

Avyn said:


> The research and development phase is unpredictable. Thats why  I was saying earlier that she shouldnt be using money to buy prizes incentives, ambassadors and what not. Unexpected expenses and glitches arise during this time. Im excited to get the plates, but dont mind waiting. I have faith in the process, BUT Im not sure if knbradley really counted the costs of start up accurately. I hope this doesnt affect her ability to fill orders.



I agree. Everything looks good on paper and sounds good but until you have done it, estimates are usually short for time, money and resources.

I knew she wouldn't hit the date. It just goes with the territory. But she has to learn. Unless she has a seasoned mentor there isn't any other way. 

I cool. I hope it turns out well for her and the other kickstarter hair ladies.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 2, 2014)

I am not concerned. I feel very confident I will get my product. I could be wrong, but don't feel a need to be bothered at this point.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 6, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> I am not concerned. I feel very confident I will get my product. I could be wrong, but don't feel a need to be bothered at this point.


 


I'm not concerned but that's because at one point I decided to gamble on it and only risk what I'm okay with losing if it doesn't work out.  I lowered my donation amount and recommended those needing to do so (or at least consider it), as well as recommending that to my mom (who donated as well).  I mentioned to others to be cautious and okay with what they're spending after the hit and miss communication. I've also mentioned contacting merchant accounts before it's too late for those who want to get out of it. I hope that everyone is doing what they can to minimize risk, get their money back, or in cases like yours that they are happy and satisfied with waiting. I will have renewed faith when I see the product but I'm not checking for it everyday.  The only reason I can say this is because I have zero expectations one way or another (and I don't think that's a good thing for a company when I once had high hopes).  Right now I see her like an investment that could possibly pay off....or not.  But I'm willing to take a small gamble.  I hope so because I love the concept.


----------



## Napp (Oct 6, 2014)

I want my plates


----------



## Philippians413 (Oct 21, 2014)

We're all getting refunds.



Good Morning Investors,

As you know the CWK Girls team has been working overtime to bring the CWK Straight Plates vision to fruition. None of our success thus far would have been possible without you all. Your investments were the catalyst that transformed our dream into a reality. Although each step of the creative process has offered its share of challenges, the journey along the way has provided invaluable opportunities that have stretched the creativity of the CWK Girls team and nurtured our growth. Today it saddens us to inform you that we have received some information that has temporarily halted the entire production process. Throughout this process four outside sources have contacted our team with the assertion that they own the patented rights to an idea identical to the Straight Plates; however, none of them could provide the proper legal documentation to support their claims. Recently a new source, making a similar claim, has contacted us and provided us with a patent application number and vague verbiage from their filings. Here is a portion of the information provided for an alleged provisional patent that was filed on December 28th, 2013:

A patent was filed for, “… a device for the treatment of a tress of hair including two plates containing multiple apertures, joined on one side by a spine and secured by plurality of interlocking tines containing grooves with the function of providing an adjustable hold on a tress of hair, so as to allow wet hair to dry in an elongated state when held between two plates…”

We filed a non-provisional patent in February of 2014, less than two months after the above date. The alleged owner of this patent has threatened to take legal action against CWK Girls, LLC. Since our last correspondence we have relentlessly attempted to make contact with the involved parties to gain the necessary information that would put our attorneys in contact so that they could compare the verbiage of both patents and legally sort out this matter. Their final response shortly stated that their “lawyers would be contacting us soon.” Unfortunately, weeks have passed and we have received no further contact and all other communications from the CWK Girls team since then have been ignored. Despite this, we have worked diligently to resolve this matter. Due to the fact that it usually takes many months for a patent to be seen in the U.S. Patent database our attorney can neither verify nor dismiss the stated claim at this time.

What does this mean for the CWK Plates? We have deliberated with our attorneys, our business partners, and close investors in hopes of finding a viable solution. Against our wishes we have been advised to delay the anticipated production and continued sales of the CWK Straight Plates until we can legally determine the authenticity of this claim. Depending on the outcome, we will either move forward with the original CWK Straight Plates or we will revamp and patent a new design. The emergence of this situation is disheartening. We have invested countless hours, energy, and money into this project and hate to see it suddenly come to a screeching halt. We know that so many of you have stood by us and encouraged us throughout each phase of this creative process; thus, it is important for us to be honest and transparent with you as we move forward. Sorting through a matter as complicated as this could take several months, and we do not believe that it is reasonable to expect our investors to wait in uncertainty as we navigate this step in the process. Because of this, we have decided to provide ALL of our backers with a 100% refund. Please note that we have invested over ten thousand dollars of the Kickstarter funds in the developmental stages of this project. While Kickstarter does not mandate that lost funds be refunded, we however believe in doing what is right. In our opinion, that means making certain that each and every investment is honored and returned. Providing a refund to each investor means that we will have to absorb a hit for the initial money invested in the development and production as well as an additional 3% credit card fee. This is an act of goodwill.

How will refunds work? Unfortunately, we cannot refund directly through Kickstarter. In addition, Amazon does not let you manually refund after 60 days. We will be required to go through each individual transaction and document the associated transaction identification number in order to initiate a request for refund. An organized transaction list will be sent to Amazon weekly until all of the invested funds are returned. A corresponding email will be sent to each investor notifying them that the refund process has been initiated for their specific investment. The process is tedious, so we ask that you remain patient.

Please do not think that this is the end of CWK Girls, LLC. Thousands of you believed in our vision and that alone is motivation for us to push through this hurdle and continue to develop innovative products. We are committed to our curly, wavy, kinky haired girls! Before moving forward, it is important for us to look back to say thank you for your investment, understanding, and continued support. We are grateful.

Best Regards,

Kelechi Bradley and the CWK Girls Team


----------



## make_me_over (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like we're all getting refunds, I really wanted my plates.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 21, 2014)

Philippians413 said:


> We're all getting refunds.
> 
> Good Morning Investors,
> 
> ...



Wow...........


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 21, 2014)

It's funny because we haven't seen none of these companies products out yet.  This is going to be hard to prove when none has hit the market yet


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Oct 21, 2014)

just saw the email, a little disappointed but I hope everything's able to work out in kelechi's favor. I love the cwk plate idea and was so looking forward to having them by the time my twist come out next month.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 21, 2014)

This blows, I really wanted those plates. 
I hope things work out for CWK but now I'm plateless


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 21, 2014)

If you do a google search about this CWK patent issue you will find message(s) on another board about the patent issue that came up back in June...possibly by someone that was previously working on this jointly with her or made the mistake of providing too much information. It's all very sketchy so take that with a grain of salt but in light of what is happening, it is probably more than a little bit true.

There was another patent for basically the same device in the 1960's. 

Hopefully everyone will get their full refund back, but based on her previous history and the history of other Kickstarter projects that went belly up....someone is gonna get screwed.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 21, 2014)

My heart just broke for her


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 21, 2014)

Welp...good luck on those refunds.  I'm betting many or most or all   will never see their money again


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 21, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Welp...good luck on those refunds.  I'm betting many or most or all   will never see their money again


@Nazaneen, What makes you say that?


re: the plates. I'm annoyed, but I'll get over it. :shrug:


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 21, 2014)

Dang I was going to treat myself to these plates when I finished my transition. I've been following this from the sidelines and I hope all of this works out.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 21, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Welp...good luck on those refunds.  I'm betting many or most or all   will never see their money again



Yeap. She's already setting the foundation for that in her message. She knows that Kickstarter won't and can't make her give anything back. She will probably hedge bets that most folks will give up and lose the money rather than fight to get the refund...


----------



## HairNinja (Oct 21, 2014)

I was hoping this was not true. NJoy called on another forum. She went hard about owner filing suit against CWk. She knows the original owner. 

Google CWK patent and look under a thread from BlackHairMedia to see what NJOY had to say.


----------



## Avyn (Oct 21, 2014)

Im really disappointed about not getting the plates, I've already made plans for the heatless styles I'd create.  I also feel extremely badly for knbradley.  She will probably need professional investors, venture capitalists of some kind, when the patent issues are all sorted out. This is par for the course in this process though. I just hope someone from one of the sites she posted on for feedback didnt take her idea.

 Blessings knbradley!!!  *e-hugs*


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 21, 2014)

Didnt someone do sulfur oil before NJoy?



HairNinja said:


> I was hoping this was not true. NJoy called on another forum. She went hard about the original patent. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-w-o-heat_topic371148_page1.html


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 21, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> Didnt someone do sulfur oil before NJoy?



I think she just made a liquid form of sulfur 8.


----------



## HairNinja (Oct 21, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I think she just made a liquid form of sulfur 8.



No I was saying NJoy claimed to personally know the creator of the original patent. 

Yes she did revamp and improve the sulfur mix recipes that were already shared on this forum.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope she said hello to the kettle when she met him. 



Saludable84 said:


> I think she just made a liquid form of sulfur 8.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 21, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> I was hoping this was not true. NJoy called on another forum. She went hard about the original patent. REMOVED THE LINK.JUST GOOGLE SEARCH CWK PATENT TO FIND THE MESSAGE



That is exactly the messages I was talking about but wasn't sure if we could post links from other boards on here. Something in the milk ain't clean about all of this and I'm gonna say...

If she couldn't come up with the funding originally to create the product, how is she gonna come up with the money to replace what was spent, replace what Kickstarter and Amazon Payments took off the top and then refund all of the backers? Folks who truly want their money back, you better screenshot that letter and open a case with your bank/credit card now. 


http://www.crowdfundinsider.com/tag/fraud/

http://www.polygon.com/gaming/2012/...ckstarter-funders-can-expect-when-they-pledge

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/...inforces-the-platforms-accountability-issues/


----------



## Avyn (Oct 21, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> I was hoping this was not true. NJoy called on another forum. She went hard about the original patent. http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/cwk-straight-plates-straighten-hair-w-o-heat_topic371148_page1.html



Oh, wow!!! Welp, now I dont know what to think.


----------



## HairNinja (Oct 21, 2014)

@ DivaDee62

Hope the mods understand I've been sitting on this info hoping for the best. It's true though. I deleted the link.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 21, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> No I was saying NJoy claimed to personally know the creator of the original patent.  Yes she did revamp and improve the sulfur mix recipes that were already shared on this forum.



Sorry. I was replying to another poster. 

From the link you provided, I find Njoy to be really nasty. The other poster did bring up some good points. Regardless who the original patent belongs to, it all sounds suspect. Last, Njoy is going too hard for someone who seems to not even be defend herself.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 21, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> @ DivaDee62
> 
> Hope the mods understand I've been sitting on this info hoping for the best. It's true though. I deleted the link.



Yeah I didn't find out about the patent dispute until I was well into my refund fight with her back in August. When I read that, it made me more determined to get my money back which I'm glad I did. I edited my response to you that had the link and removed it as well! 

I'm sure the next excuses will be medical/death in family/etc or maybe just maybe she will admit that the money is gone and no refunds will happen.


----------



## HairNinja (Oct 21, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Sorry. I was replying to another poster.
> 
> From the link you provided, I find Njoy to be really nasty. The other poster did bring up some good points. Regardless who the original patent belongs to, it all sounds suspect. Last, Njoy is going too hard for someone who seems to not even be defend herself.



I don't know NJoy like that when I checked regularly on the forum she was very informative and answered all questions. I never purchased her oil. Yes some may not like her but she called it.

The patent owner is the original creator of this product and it has been halted legally. She can stay in hiding forever, her product may just hit the shelves without some Kickstarter backing. So no matter how people feel about NJoy she was right. And very confident about it. 

I only pledged $25 but I'm still upset.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 21, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Sorry. I was replying to another poster.  From the link you provided, I find Njoy to be really nasty. The other poster did bring up some good points. Regardless who the original patent belongs to, it all sounds suspect. Last, Njoy is going too hard for someone who seems to not even be defend herself.



Yeah apparently she is ratchet there and was classy here.  The internet gives people too much courage for my tastes.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 21, 2014)

Well some won't be mad because a lot said they are only pledging what they can afford to lose so.... I was so close to pledging but wanted to see reviews first. Glad I won't be in this commotion


----------



## Avyn (Oct 21, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Welp...good luck on those refunds.  I'm betting many or most or all   will never see their money again



I agree. I'd be very surprised if I got a full refund or a refund of any kind.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 21, 2014)

The owner can't defend herself because she knew no one was getting the product but she certainly received money from members. Has she been.back to the thread to defend herself? Has she refunded money? No! I'm with Njoy on this one. I'm tired of people.coming here promoting products with the only intentions of.stealing. I'm glad I didn't give the thief my money.
Dragging table of one is ready and waiting!


----------



## HairNinja (Oct 21, 2014)

hair4romheaven said:


> The owner can't defend herself because she knew no one was getting the product but she certainly received money from members. Has she been.back to the thread to defend herself? Has she refunded money? No! I'm with Njoy on this one. I'm tired of people.coming here promoting products with the only intentions of.stealing. I'm glad I didn't give the thief my money.
> Dragging table of one is ready and waiting!



I started getting skeptical cause Kelechi kept saying patent pending.  That means she never had a patent so I did some Web research and that's what I found. I hope the original owner gets this on the store shelves so I can get me some.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 21, 2014)

http://www.dx.com/p/morning-wake-up-emergency-hair-straightening-clamps-red-187369#.VEchHMnn_qB


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Oct 21, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> http://www.dx.com/p/morning-wake-up-emergency-hair-straightening-clamps-red-187369#.VEchHMnn_qB



I wonder how well it works


----------



## Urban (Oct 21, 2014)

Interesting. So glad I followed my gut instinct and backed out. The way she started being evasive towards this forum even though the ladies here were helping/ supporting her to promote her product. Logging in, reading the thread and not responding (looks like she didn't know about the lhcfbi).

I hope everyone gets their refund. That'll be the true test of how genuine she was to begin with.

Kelechi, if you ever want to start another business (or job), you better refund every single investor because then you can at least say that things didn't work out but everyone can testify to recieving every cent back. Google doesn't forget.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 21, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> I started getting skeptical cause Kelechi kept saying patent pending.  That means she never had a patent so I did some Web research and that's what I found. I hope the original owner gets this on the store shelves so I can get me some.



I have to admit, when I read "patent pending", I reduced my original donation to one that I could afford to lose should something go wrong.  Glad I did that!  This woman hasn't been able to return an email timely, I know I ain't seeing that money again.  

Her letter actually raises more questions for me than answers them.  I'd like to know why she went through with a Kickstarter in May 2014 after being notified in December 2013 that she was possibly violating (infringing?) another patent, and then in February 2014 threatened with legal action due to the same patent issue.  

I understand that the rule of business is caveat emptor, however, there needs to be some seller accountability too.  It seems quite shady to start a Kickstarter campaign knowing that you don't own the patent to the product that you're trying to secure funding for.  I'll reserve my other questions, I don't want to come off as being too messy, but this just doesn't make sense.  

I got got this time, but in the future, I will reserve my investments for people I already know with products that belong to them.    This was the only Kickstarter to go bad for me, but it's left a bad enough taste in my mouth that I doubt I'll support another.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 21, 2014)

Glad I got my money back. This whole process made me never want to use kickstarter again. It's completely up to the seller to refund your money if they don't deliver what they promise and as seen here she took her sweet time even acknowleging correspondence, not to mention actually refunding the money


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 22, 2014)

Yikes! I never would of thought that a product idea that I wanted to support was actually a stolen idea from somebody else. I guess all bases need to be covered and researched for stuff like this.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Oct 22, 2014)

I guess I don't quite comprehend because there are tons of "rollers" with the same features, just ever-so-slight differences.  Do they all have original patents?  NJoy's copy of sulfur oil, shampoos, conditioners, black soaps etc., how do they get them to not infringe upon another patent?


----------



## HairNinja (Oct 22, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I guess I don't quite comprehend because there are tons of "rollers" with the same features, just ever-so-slight differences.  Do they all have original patents?  NJoy's copy of sulfur oil, shampoos, conditioners, black soaps etc., how do they get them to not infringe upon another patent?



From what I know some patents have a time limit for products and meds. Hence why we have generic everything. I'm still waiting for some meds to have a generic form. I'm not sure how long certain patents last. But if you change up the ingredients that's another story.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 22, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I guess I don't quite comprehend because there are tons of "rollers" with the same features, just ever-so-slight differences.  Do they all have original patents?  NJoy's copy of sulfur oil, shampoos, conditioners, black soaps etc., how do they get them to not infringe upon another patent?



Not sure of the legalese but it happens with other products. The most public was when L'Oreal(Parent company of Skinceuticals) sued Cosmetics Skin Solution for duplicating their Vitamin C Serum. I believe L'Oreal won but CSS still sells their Vitamin C Serum but I think they had to change the formula.


I would imagine most companies don't bother or they get the defendant to settle or meet their terms before anything goes public.


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 22, 2014)

NJoy seems pressed as if she's the original owner of the patent. Anyway, I feel so bad for Kelechi because her dreams have basically tanked now. I hope she can regroup and come back stronger and I hope she sticks to her word and refunds everyone. I won't start calling her a thief just yet....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GoldenRule (Oct 22, 2014)

I think she was sincere...just bit off more than she could chew. I hope we get our refunds. This will end up being a costly adventure for her -- somewhat of a nightmare. I'm sure she'll be glad to have it all behind her.


----------



## Soratachi (Oct 22, 2014)

I want to see the original patent owner product.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 22, 2014)

This woman when from starting 50-11 threads to not responding at all. I knew something was off about this whole thing. I learned many moons ago while watching another scam unfold to only trust vendors with a track record.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 22, 2014)

I see why she kept changing the design now. Or trying to. SMH at the whole mess. I hope everyone gets their money back.


----------



## Urban (Oct 22, 2014)

Stormy said:


> *I see why she kept changing the design now. Or trying to*. SMH at the whole mess. I hope everyone gets their money back.









It now makes sense. A few of us couldn't understand it and were pretty much told to keep quiet because we didn't know anything about producing a product . It all makes sense now .


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 22, 2014)

I feel sorry for anyone not a part of the Kickstarter that goes to her company website and pre-orders. I'm sure she is still gonna take that money, not shut down that website, and use that money to refund the original folks. Just a classic Ponzi scheme. Robbing Peter to pay Paul... 

*And yes, that Standalone website is still up and accepting orders AND Payments...*


----------



## Sosa (Oct 22, 2014)

This is all so disappointing .
But I learned a lot from the sidelines on what not to do when launching a product .


----------



## HairNinja (Oct 22, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> Didnt someone do sulfur oil before NJoy?



A lot of women make their own sulfur mix cause MTG stinks really bad. The recipes was posted on this forum way back when. NJoy has her own recipe.


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 22, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> I feel sorry for anyone not a part of the Kickstarter that goes to her company website and pre-orders. I'm sure she is still gonna take that money, not shut down that website, and use that money to refund the original folks. Just a classic Ponzi scheme. Robbing Peter to pay Paul...
> 
> And yes, that Standalone website is still up and accepting orders AND Payments...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm so glad I went with my gut instincts on this one! It started from the very beginning when I and others made simple requests. She couldn't fullfill them, that was red flag #1 for me. THe constant change of prototypes...red flag #2, it all keep building up. Nail in the coffin for me was Njoy's post about the original patent. Sometimes when you voice your opinions on this forum and they aren't particularly popular people want to ignore you or insinuate that you're a jealous hater could be the furthest thing from the truth. I'm all for the underdog and sistahs becoming productive and starting their own businesses, but sometimes it is our willingness to put up with just about anything that makes some of us victims (repeatedly). K-lechi was given plenty of solid business ideas to make her transition smooth yet it seemed as if they were mainly ignored. I'm still a positive person and I truely hope for the best and hope that the straight plaits come to fruition but it will not be coming out of my pocket.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 22, 2014)

Just read both emails. I am sad for her. It is never easy trying to develop something from the ground up even when you have a ton of resources to do it.

I saw the email wish list of all the transaction codes she made to Amazon payments to refund the monies. I'm wondering why people are declaring this a scam. If she's returning the money what exactly is the scam?

I am a little shocked at the comments in this thread. Some of them are so hateful in their glee at someone else's misfortune. I hope I never become mistrustful of everyone and resentful of another person's opportunity for progression that I am gleeful when things don't work out for them.

I have invested in only one other kickstarter project, what I have done a lot of angel investing. This is been very very profitable for us and it would have only hurt me to never partake in them because I assume everybody's trying to scam me and I'm mistrustful of everything and everyone. Must be a terrible way to live.


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^Being gullible sucks too.

Saying you're going to return money and returning it aren't the same thing. After her past behavior id be very wary.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> ^^^Being gullible sucks too



Omg ......lol^^^^


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 22, 2014)

Healthb4Length said:


> I'm so glad I went with my gut instincts on this one! It started from the very beginning when I and others made simple requests. She couldn't fullfill them, that was red flag #1 for me. THe constant change of prototypes...red flag #2, it all keep building up. Nail in the coffin for me was Njoy's post about the original patent. Sometimes when you voice your opinions on this forum and they aren't particularly popular people want to ignore you or insinuate that you're a jealous hater could be the furthest thing from the truth. I'm all for the underdog and sistahs becoming productive and starting their own businesses, but sometimes it is our willingness to put up with just about anything that makes some of us victims (repeatedly). K-lechi was given plenty of solid business ideas to make her transition smooth yet it seemed as if they were mainly ignored. I'm still a positive person and I truely hope for the best and hope that the straight plaits come to fruition but it will not be coming out of my pocket.





For me, it was the fact that she didn't post a video covering an entire head of hair with the clips, she only did a few sections. I wanted to see the completed finished style from start to finish on 4a/b hair.  She had a video that was incomplete and suddenly vanished, etc.  I didn't think she was scamming, but just very disorganized.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 22, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> ^^^Being gullible sucks too.  Saying you're going to return money and returning it aren't the same thing. After her past behavior id be very wary.



Bitterness and hatefulness sucks way more. My "gullibility" has made me a ton of money. I will keep it.


----------



## girlonfire (Oct 22, 2014)

I have not read the entire thread so i apologize for my ignorance...

has anyone gotten them or was this all a scam? I saw the link and I don't think that asian thing is something I could use.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 23, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I have not read the entire thread so i apologize for my ignorance...
> 
> has anyone gotten them or was this all a scam? I saw the link and I don't think that asian thing is something I could use.



None of us will be getting them.  Apparently she could not secure a patent because someone challenged her and she says that she is in the process of refunding donations.


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 23, 2014)

She should have checked out the patent first before setting up the donations. Maybe she can go to shark tank. I still love the idea and will purchase.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 23, 2014)

I just feel so sad... I know how it feels... work on someone for so long, and overnight someone just snatches that dream away from you. I don't believe this whole thing was a scam and feel very disappointed at the people that are eluding that she is a thief. She seems very inexperienced, yes, but certainly not a thief. I hope that when you guys try to start something, you'll have people to support you and cheer you on even when times get tough! People please start posting when you get your refunds... I didnt donate too much so can afford to let it slide...


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 23, 2014)

JudithO said:


> I just feel so sad... I know how it feels... work on someone for so long, and overnight someone just snatches that dream away from you. I don't believe this whole thing was a scam and feel very disappointed at the people that are eluding that she is a thief. She seems very inexperienced, yes, but certainly not a thief. I hope that when you guys try to start something, you'll have people to support you and cheer you on even when times get tough! People please start posting when you get your refunds... I didnt donate too much so can afford to let it slide...



Do you know her personally?
I don't but her behavior has not said honest to me. I first became suspicious months ago.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 23, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Do you know her personally?
> I don't but her behavior has not said honest to me. I first became suspicious months ago.



I don't know her - maybe I'm gullible or whatever, but she doesn't strike me as a thief... not in any sense... I agree she could have done MUCH better with communicating, but inventing/starting a business is not a joke... I choose to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## loved (Oct 23, 2014)

lenu80 said:


> She should have checked out the patent first before setting up the donations. Maybe she can go to shark tank. I still love the idea and will purchase.



There's an entire industry of patent trolls & frivolous patent suits are common. Storefront businesses are set up just to obtain settlements from start up businesses because they know that start ups will not have the capital to fight a patent challenge.  The issue has been in the news within the past year.


----------



## Amarilles (Oct 23, 2014)

My issue lies in the way she makes it seem like us getting our money back is a privilege she's giving us from the kindness of her heart. Comments like "_while Kickstarter does not mandate that lost funds be refunded, we however believe in doing what is right..."_ and "_I know that the Kickstarter site is a "donation" site, but I feel that the right thing to do is to give the money back..._" are so off-putting to me. That money not a donation, and her wording implies that keeping the money could be a viable option but as she's so kind, we'll get our money back.  She really has zero option here, getting our money back should be expressed as automatic. Otherwise she's just a thief. There is no favor in us getting refunds.

The fact that they're still accepting pre-orders when (after the delays) she said that they would stop accepting them to instead focus on the Kickstarter orders makes me heavily distrust them. And one can still go pre-order now. I don't think I'll be purchasing these plates when or if they come to fruition.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 23, 2014)

lenu80 said:


> She should have checked out the patent first before setting up the donations. Maybe she can go to shark tank. I still love the idea and will purchase.



And the first things the Sharks are gonna ask are:

What makes this so different from what's already on the market?

Do you have this patented?

How much money has it made so far?

Then she'll have to get into the details of this catastrophe. Those sharks will eat her alive!


----------



## bydebra (Oct 23, 2014)

Urban said:


> Interesting. So glad I followed my gut instinct and backed out. The way she started being evasive towards this forum even though the ladies here were helping/ supporting her to promote her product. Logging in, reading the thread and not responding (looks like she didn't know about the lhcfbi).
> 
> I hope everyone gets their refund. That'll be the true test of how genuine she was to begin with.
> 
> Kelechi, if you ever want to start another business (or job), you better refund every single investor because then you can at least say that things didn't work out but everyone can testify to recieving every cent back. Google doesn't forget.





greenandchic said:


> For me, it was the fact that she didn't post a video covering an entire head of hair with the clips, she only did a few sections. I wanted to see the completed finished style from start to finish on 4a/b hair.  She had a video that was incomplete and suddenly vanished, etc.  I didn't think she was scamming, but just very disorganized.



Yeah, something about the whole thing didn't sit right with me, going back to the original video. I made a specific recommendation for a very good videographer here in Houston, where I believe she said she lives, and she basically ignored my post and stuck with the thrown together video. It's not that hard to buy a Canon and put together your own high-quality video. It seemed odd to me that a person would spend thousands on lawyers and product development, but not a few hundred dollars on a better video to market the product. 

I had posted about this on my old blog and I was all ready to donate, but then I changed my mind and deleted the post . My intuition has never failed me yet.


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 23, 2014)

Stormy said:


> And the first things the Sharks are gonna ask are:
> 
> What makes this so different from what's already on the market?
> 
> ...



Lol you have a point.


----------



## OhTall1 (Oct 23, 2014)

lenu80 said:


> *She should have checked out the patent first before setting up the donations. *Maybe she can go to shark tank. I still love the idea and will purchase.


I think she said she was working with a patent lawyer and was told that there was no patent.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

JudithO said:


> I don't know her - maybe I'm gullible or whatever, but she doesn't strike me as a thief... not in any sense... I agree she could have done MUCH better with communicating, but inventing/starting a business is not a joke... I choose to give her the benefit of the doubt.



I agree. Starting a business is no joke. It is an invaluable but indescribable experience. Also it can be quite humbling. I understand investing in a start up, so I'm with you and feel its no big deal either way.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> Just read both emails. I am sad for her. It is never easy trying to develop something from the ground up even when you have a ton of resources to do it.  I saw the email wish list of all the transaction codes she made to Amazon payments to refund the monies. I'm wondering why people are declaring this a scam. If she's returning the money what exactly is the scam?  I am a little shocked at the comments in this thread. Some of them are so hateful in their glee at someone else's misfortune. I hope I never become mistrustful of everyone and resentful of another person's opportunity for progression that I am gleeful when things don't work out for them.  I have invested in only one other kickstarter project, what I have done a lot of angel investing. This is been very very profitable for us and it would have only hurt me to never partake in them because I assume everybody's trying to scam me and I'm mistrustful of everything and everyone. Must be a terrible way to live.


It sounds like she stole someone else's idea right down to the verbiage she used in the video based on those posts. I was with her all along and was one of the posters asking for calm when others said this would end badly but I can't support that.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm sorry for you guys who were really looking forward to these. I was going to give them a try later after seeing some reviews. It's a good idea that I hope can come to pass. I still want to try.


----------



## whit923 (Oct 23, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> It's funny because we haven't seen none of these companies products out yet.  This is going to be hard to prove when none has hit the market yet



I work in the intellectual property field and this is actually quite common. Companies will patent things and you may never see the idea come to fruition on shelves for a myriad of reasons. Just because someone or a corporation successfully holds the patent for a product doesn't mean it will immediately go into production. They may be waiting for other patents to be approved or for further testing. You may receive a patent and not see the actually product for years. This is the case with a lot of gaming, tv, and cell phone companies. 



loved said:


> T*here's an entire industry of patent trolls* & frivolous patent suits are common. Storefront businesses are set up just to obtain settlements from start up businesses because they know that start ups will not have the capital to fight a patent challenge.  The issue has been in the news within the past year.



This is very true. Patent trolling is a business in and of itself. Individuals and companies buy patents just to prevent or hold ideas "hostage", thus forcing the hand of those with genuine use of the patent to buy them out or abandon the product/idea. I don't think this was the case in this instance but its something to keep in mind.



LaChaBla said:


> I think she said she was working with a patent lawyer and was told that there was no patent.



This seems sketchy to me if its true. Patents are published and available to the public. A patent lawyer should easily be able to ascertain the "state of the art" and find what's out there, and what patents may read on her idea. I mean, that is their JOB, so this seems highly unlikely that her attorney would give her the go ahead given how crowded of an idea this is (i.e. general idea has been around, lots of variations, etc). 

All that being said, I don't take any pleasure in seeing someone fail, unless they sought out to scam, lie and cheat investors from the jump.


----------



## Ogoma (Oct 23, 2014)

^^^ in the email, she stated it could take a year for a patent to be listed and it hasn't been a year since the person challenging her patent stated they filed theirs. This something I have heard before.


----------



## Keen (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't think Kelechi intended to defraud anyone. I think she genuinely wanted to bring this product to market. However I didn't invest for the same reasons some stated. I did intend on buying the product after other members have tried it. But after the 4a/b video, I was convinced it would not work on my hair type. I've followed this thread from the beginning and I never felt this product would deliver any time soon.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 23, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> My issue lies in the way she makes it seem like us getting our money back is a privilege she's giving us from the kindness of her heart. Comments like "_while Kickstarter does not mandate that lost funds be refunded, we however believe in doing what is right..."_ and "_I know that the Kickstarter site is a "donation" site, but I feel that the right thing to do is to give the money back..._" are so off-putting to me. That money not a donation, and her wording implies that keeping the money could be a viable option but as she's so kind, we'll get our money back.  She really has zero option here, getting our money back should be expressed as automatic. Otherwise she's just a thief. There is no favor in us getting refunds.
> 
> The fact that they're still accepting pre-orders when (after the delays) she said that they would stop accepting them to instead focus on the Kickstarter orders makes me heavily distrust them. And one can still go pre-order now. I don't think I'll be purchasing these plates when or if they come to fruition.



She is setting allllll this up for when the money "Runs out" and she can't finish the refunds. Then she can point back to how she "tried to do the right thing" but cannot continue because the money is gone. That's why she keeps vocalizing herself as this Angel Do-Gooder...so it will be just that much easier to explain away why only a portion of customers received their funds back.

And I pointed out yesterday that she is STILL taking money and orders on her website which is the DEFINITION OF SCAM and also against FTC rules...


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Oct 23, 2014)

I requested a refund after the email about delayed production & her still testing the product. After that email I didnt feel like we would see the product anytime soon due to all of the changes. I dont like that it kept changing because it was presented as complete. I said I would purchase on the 2nd run to give the benefit of the doubt but now I have no interest in these plates anymore. 

It took longer than I expected but she did refund my money. I did have to send requests to all of her accounts & also message through Amazon multiple times. New production & starting a business although I'm sure is challenging, is no excuse for being unorganized, having bad customer service, & acting clueless about simple things.


----------



## whit923 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> ^^^ in the email, she stated it could take a year for a patent to be listed and it hasn't been a year since the person challenging her patent stated they filed theirs. This something I have heard before.



If that's the case then its possible she nor her attorney would have know about the other pending application. All patent application are published 18 months after the filing date (there are a few exceptions to this) so its possible that during that time frame CWK ladie filed and new nothing of the other previous filing.


----------



## Keen (Oct 23, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> She is setting allllll this up for when the money "Runs out" and she can't finish the refunds. Then she can point back to how she "tried to do the right thing" but cannot continue because the money is gone. That's why she keeps vocalizing herself as this Angel Do-Gooder...so it will be just that much easier to explain away why only a portion of customers received their funds back.
> 
> And I pointed out yesterday that she is STILL taking money and orders on her website which is the DEFINITION OF SCAM and also against FTC rules...


 

I don't know how she plan on refunding everything with all the expenses she should have incurred


----------



## Napp (Oct 23, 2014)

Keen said:


> I don't know how she plan on refunding everything with all the expenses she should have incurred



The money is as good as gone


----------



## Naveah2050 (Oct 23, 2014)

Keen said:


> I don't know how she plan on refunding everything with all the expenses she should have incurred



If the other person hasnt proven their copyright of the patent why does she have to stop?


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 23, 2014)

Welll, well, well, this will never happend to me again.  I was hoping to use those plates sometime down in the future but I guess that will never happend now.  I would like to thank Kickstarter for opening up my eyes.  I've just become an informed customer.


----------



## Urban (Oct 23, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> If the other person hasnt proven their copyright of the patent why does she have to stop?



I'm not understanding this either. Njoy's very nasty posts (I was shocked, she was always so nice on here) claimed that the other person's patent is public information, but she stopped short of providing receipts. Something still doesn't seem right.



Also, those of you still defending this ... I see you've also avoided commenting on the fact that her other website is still taking orders.


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 23, 2014)

^yeah that taking orders bit is definitely not a good sign...


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 23, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> If the other person hasnt proven their copyright of the patent why does she have to stop?



I think because the lawsuit is valid, it's enough to put Kelechi's patent in jeopardy or something lol. I dont know much about this.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 24, 2014)

The patent infringement issue came up when she first posted on this site about her idea. It is not new information. Kelechi responded and posted some of her patent filing information. That thread was deleted, hence the "what happened to the CWK straight plates thread" post.

Soratachi
lenu80
Stormy
LaChaBla
whit923


----------



## Stormy (Oct 24, 2014)

naturalmanenyc Oh I gathered it wasn't new from NJoy's posts back in June. Which is why I said I see why she kept making the changes. I figure she was trying to make it more of her own invention. I appreciate her posting some of her patent filing info. What I don't appreciate though is the fact that she still kept taking orders (and continues to do so?) before getting all of that worked out. I know it takes time, but still...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 25, 2014)

Stormy said:


> naturalmanenyc Oh I gathered it wasn't new from NJoy's posts back in June. Which is why I said I see why she kept making the changes. I figure she was trying to make it more of her own invention. I appreciate her posting some of her patent filing info. What I don't appreciate though is the fact that she still kept taking orders (and continues to do so?) before getting all of that worked out. I know it takes time, but still...



Stormy
Yeah, the post about the patent on this forum was in April/May.  There were multiple threads on this forum in fact, all of them deleted and this one started in May.

You're right, she is still taking orders on her site.  They even show an October delivery date.  http://www.cwkgirls.com/buy-your-cwk-plates


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 25, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> @Stormy
> Yeah, the post about the patent on this forum was in April/May. There were multiple threads on this forum in fact, all of them deleted and this one started in May.
> 
> You're right, she is still taking orders on her site. They even show an October delivery date. http://www.cwkgirls.com/buy-your-cwk-plates


 
Still up. I can't believe this.   I  entered my info and went through all the way to the end where it asks for cc info to see if it would stop and say "error" or something. Nope. If I entered the final step of cc info, it would submit. I of course did not enter my cc info and deleted the order.  I just wanted to see if it was disabled and only looked like it had a presence for orders or if others are still able to order. Well it has not been disabled. And yes it does state October date for shipment.


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 25, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Still up. I can't believe this.   I  entered my info and went through all the way to the end where it asks for cc info to see if it would stop and say "error" or something. Nope. If I entered the final step of cc info, it would submit. I of course did not enter my cc info and deleted the order.  I just wanted to see if it was disabled and only looked like it had a presence for orders or if others are still able to order. Well it has not been disabled. And yes it does state October date for shipment.



I wonder how many people have been robbed ordering them. Isn't it easier to not accept payments  than to refund each payment that's been collected on the site? It sounds dishonest to me.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Oct 25, 2014)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Still up. I can't believe this.   I  entered my info and went through all the way to the end where it asks for cc info to see if it would stop and say "error" or something. Nope. If I entered the final step of cc info, it would submit. I of course did not enter my cc info and deleted the order.  I just wanted to see if it was disabled and only looked like it had a presence for orders or if others are still able to order. Well it has not been disabled. And yes it does state October date for shipment.



Things like the above is my point--if it's not shady then it is unorganized & clueless.  How in the scheme of what's going on could she over look something like that? Maybe it's not with ill-intentions but it doesn't make sense. IMO that's something simple to take care of...there isn't that much busy in the world.
Well at least those people that order on the website will have protection if they use a credit card or some type of service like Paypal.


----------



## Amarilles (Oct 25, 2014)

Someone on the Facebook page asked about the handling of refunds if one purchased from her website, but so far that has gone unanswered. 

Has anyone received an Amazon email for the refunds yet?


----------



## Naveah2050 (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope she is reading this and can stop making the sales on the website if this is some sort of oversight - this is the difference between miscalculating vs. deliberate fraud.


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 25, 2014)

^^^^Girl please..disabling the website should of been the FIRST thing she did to prevent any new orders from coming in if she is truly closing the operation down.


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 25, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> I hope she is reading this and can stop making the sales on the website if this is some sort of oversight - this is the difference between miscalculating vs. deliberate fraud.



But she must see that she's receiving money(provided anyone's ordering)


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 25, 2014)

I feel that some people wouldn't get this much benefit of the doubt here  

Its like read the signs guize


----------



## Naveah2050 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> I feel that some people wouldn't get this much benefit of the doubt here



That's true... But I think people genuinely saw how much effort she put into this so it's hard to understand what went wrong and easier to just blame it on an administrative oversight ...plus some of us were excited about those plates lol


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 25, 2014)

Naveah2050 said:


> That's true... But I think people genuinely saw how much effort she put into this so it's hard to understand what went wrong and easier to just blame it on an administrative oversight ...plus some of us were excited about those plates lol



You're right.  I'm being harsh. But I senses dishonesty long ago.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> You're right.  I'm being harsh. But I senses dishonesty long ago.



Everyone has a different view and I think she is getting the BOD because it seemed to be an anticipated and promising product. Also, people already invested money in it and are now getting nothing. I've been following the threads and for someone who had to go into her savings for the product as well, it makes me wonder how were lawyers and stuff paid. 

You are being harsh. I also agree with you 100%.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 26, 2014)

So if someone already patented the idea, where are these plates being sold? I want some!


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> I wonder how many people have been robbed ordering them. Isn't it easier to not accept payments  than to refund each payment that's been collected on the site? It sounds dishonest to me.



There are people in the FB group asking her how they will get a refund if they pre-ordered on the actual website and not through kickstarter....so there are people who have ordered and continue to order via the CWK website...just a matter of how many and how their money is currently being used...*And their question has gone unanswered.*


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 26, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> There are people in the FB group asking her how they will get a refund if they pre-ordered on the actual website and not through kickstarter....so there are people who have ordered and continue to order via the CWK website...just a matter of how many and how their money is currently being used...And their question has gone unanswered.



Egads.....a mess


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm happy that I canceled my order, before the campaign was over!

I  all of the ladies that invested receive a refund!

Y'all ran off nakialovesshoes and HanaKuroi from the board!   In addition, they both have black eyes from this mess.  However, both ladies were correct,


----------



## meka72 (Oct 26, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm happy that I canceled my order, before the campaign was over!  I  all of the ladies that invested receive a refund!  Y'all ran off nakialovesshoes and HanaKuroi from the board!   In addition, they both have black eyes from this mess.  However, both ladies were correct,



I was wondering where HanaKuroi and wondered if the mess in one of the deleted threads was why she was no longer around If you're in contact with her please tell her that I said hi and she's definitely missed. She was extremely helpful to me when I became active here.


----------



## Amarilles (Oct 26, 2014)

JC (The Natural Haven) is trying to get another interview with her. Apparently they will stop taking orders through the website soon?



> CWK Plates - Production Cancelled!
> Update 25/10/2014 - Kelechi has confirmed to me that her webmaster will be disabling purchasing of the straight plates on her website over the weekend. I am still waiting for a response regarding the interview.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/10/cwk-plates-production-cancelled.html


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Oct 26, 2014)

^^In regards to waiting for the Webmaster...her website is done on Squarespace so it appears that adding/removing inventory is pretty simple-
http://help.squarespace.com/guides/how-do-i-manage-my-inventory

Even if she built it herself a google search brings up pages of results on how to disable carts. It looks to be pretty easy to do on your own.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 26, 2014)

Her webmaster needs to disable the site? She can't do it? *giggles* Oh Girl....Really that is the explanation she is going with? on "Shop in a Box" website?? She needs someone else to go in and turn off sales? hmmmmmmm

I'm disappointed to hear that other members were run off the forums because they dared to go against the grain when the original disputes were aired. Too bad the threads were deleted. I never saw them but man if I had, I wouldn't have ever participated in the Kickstarter campaign.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 26, 2014)

DivaDee62

The delay in updating unsuspecting social media followers while still taking orders on the website is making lots of people suspicious.

I don't think it was some elaborate scam to keep the $24,000 she raised plus the money from the website orders.  However, since the email went out days ago the social media accounts should have been updated to read the plates will not be produced.  I'm sure her "webmaster" is not handling her instagram account, pinterest, Facebook and twitter account too.  

http://instagram.com/cwk_girls
https://twitter.com/CWKGirls
https://www.pinterest.com/cwkgirl/pins/
https://www.facebook.com/cwkstraightplates


----------



## Amarilles (Oct 26, 2014)

^And not even since the last email went out, since she said she would stop the pre-orders 2 months ago.



> Project Update #21: An Update To CWK Plates Kickstarter Investors
> Posted by Kelechi Bradley ♥ Like
> Good morning Investors,
> As we work diligently behind the scenes to bring the CWK Straight Plates vision to life, it is important to us that we offer you, our KickStarter investors, continued updates regarding production, shipping, and changes.
> ...


This was emailed on August 23rd.


----------



## HairBarbie (Oct 26, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> She is setting allllll this up for when the money "Runs out" and she can't finish the refunds. Then she can point back to how she "tried to do the right thing" but cannot continue because the money is gone. That's why she keeps vocalizing herself as this Angel Do-Gooder...so it will be just that much easier to explain away why only a portion of customers received their funds back.
> 
> And I pointed out yesterday that she is STILL taking money and orders on her website which is the DEFINITION OF SCAM and also against FTC rules...



She's going to use the money from the recent orders to pay the first people that ordered and then continue the process till the last people get screwed over.

She seems like a scam artist pro.


----------



## Napp (Oct 26, 2014)

Did anyone else get the most recent update? She said that she already gave back refunds. Did anyone geteir money back yet?


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 26, 2014)

I wonder if I'll ever get my money back

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Soratachi (Oct 28, 2014)

Second round of returns.  

I need to check if I am on the second list.


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone actually got a refund since the promise was made? 
No one has posted saying they have or have not...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 28, 2014)

Good morning,

When will the dragging begin?
Paging lhcf fbi.


Thanks,
H4h


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 28, 2014)

Nazanene, did you actually buy the plates? You're going in 500% more than those whose money is actually at risk. Lol.

Anyway, I'm still giving her the benefit of the doubt although giving an extreme side eye to the website still taking orders and accepting people's money. That should be the first thing that should have been shut down once it was known production wasn't going ahead. 

Kelechi, pleaseeeeeeeeee come back in here and interact with LHCF. If you ever plan to relaunch these plates or some other kickstarter project in future, please come back in here. If you think LHCF and other hair sites can't shut your quest for funding down, ask Taren Guy.......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 28, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> ^^^^Girl please..disabling the website should of been the FIRST thing she did to prevent any new orders from coming in if she is truly closing the operation down.



And I noticed that she does not have Paypal as an option. Any website start up that doesn't accept Paypal automatically is a no no for me.  I wouldn't trust giving my credit card information just like that. 

Well I hope everyone gets their money back. Its too bad because one day someone really will have a good idea and be organized with it, but we won't help them out because of people like this.


----------



## Nazaneen (Oct 28, 2014)

msbettyboop said:


> Nazanene, did you actually buy the plates? You're going in 500% more than those whose money is actually at risk. Lol.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still giving her the benefit of the doubt although giving an extreme side eye to the website still taking orders and accepting people's money. That should be the first thing that should have been shut down once it was known production wasn't going ahead.
> 
> ...



Did you read the thread at all  ?
Yes I donated


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 28, 2014)

hair4romheaven said:


> Good morning,
> 
> When will the dragging begin?
> Paging lhcf fbi.
> ...



lol might be a while for that. So many Superheros on the floor trying to save Kelechi...no room to drag.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Did you read the thread at all  ? Yes I donated



I didn't know you donated. 

I'm the type that I wait stuff out and wait for feedback before buying something. As tempting as the iphone 6 is right now, I'm just going to wait. I hear it good and then I hear it freezes. My sister just complained about hers. I also didn't invest for the same reasons lulu97 didn't, because it didn't seem ideal for long hair. 

I also don't trust anything not backed by a guarantee. If it doesn't accept PayPal, isn't on eBay or Amazon or doesn't have a ground, or doesn't have establishment, I'm skeptical. 

I really hope you ladies get your money back.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Oct 28, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> lol might be a while for that. So many Superheros on the floor trying to save Kelechi...no room to drag.



For real though - she's had enough time to come back and clear this up and/or issue refunds - clearly she has more time now she is no longer working on the plates.


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 29, 2014)

Nazaneen said:


> Has anyone actually got a refund since the promise was made?
> No one has posted saying they have or have not...



Nazaneen I have. The $25 I pledged was deposited into my bank account today. 

Looking back I probably shouldn't have donated at all. But I wanted to help a sister out. So my naivete got the best of me. But at least I got my money back. Although I do worry about how she is going to pay back everyone. 

She's going to be in the hole big time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 29, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I didn't know you donated.  I'm the type that I wait stuff out and wait for feedback before buying something. As tempting as the iphone 6 is right now, I'm just going to wait. I hear it good and then I hear it freezes. My sister just complained about hers. I also didn't invest for the same reasons lulu97 didn't, because it didn't seem ideal for long hair.  I also don't trust anything not backed by a guarantee. If it doesn't accept PayPal, isn't on eBay or Amazon or doesn't have a ground, or doesn't have establishment, I'm skeptical.  I really hope you ladies get your money back.




Yeah I donated one day...slept on it, then canceled the very next day. There were too many cons for me.

My hair is long so I would need a lot of plates to get straight hair. I don't want neck cramps from wearing 100 plates when I prefer to go to the salon anyway when I wear my hair straight.

Then I thought about using them to stretch my roots for roller sets but my technique gets my roots pretty straight as is.

Great idea though & I hope it works out for all parties involved....the creator as well as the backers.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 29, 2014)

well, hopefully everyone will get their money back


Neomorph said:


> Nazaneen I have. The $25 I pledged was deposited into my bank account today.
> 
> Looking back I probably shouldn't have donated at all. But I wanted to help a sister out. So my naivete got the best of me. But at least I got my money back. Although I do worry about how she is going to pay back everyone.
> 
> *She's going to be in the hole big time.*



and that is really sad


----------



## GoldenRule (Oct 29, 2014)

She is on Refund Round #3. I think it is going to be a pretty slow process if she is doing them like 20 at a time (every few days) with over 500 contributors. 

I looked up my contribution because I didn't have the Amazon Transaction ID and I noticed the payment was made to "FollowMyTeacher.com". That looks like a previous failed business venture. It was a site used by educators to send text messages to parents. The main site is down, it has a Twitter Feed which is inactive and it looks like it had a RocketHub crowdfunding campaign attached to it although I am unable to ascertain how much (if any) the campaign netted. Maybe the LHCFBI could check it out. 

None of that has any bearing on any of this only that there is some experience with start ups, not exactly a babe in the woods. IJS...


----------



## Amarilles (Oct 30, 2014)

^That's odd. Both of my orders show up as ASI*KICKSTARTER COM 866 749 7545 WA. I also may know that followmyteacher site, I think it was through there that I donated to my little cousin's classroom one time. Maybe you've done something similar? 

No refund for me yet.


----------



## GoldenRule (Oct 30, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> ^That's odd. Both of my orders show up as ASI*KICKSTARTER COM 866 749 7545 WA. I also may know that followmyteacher site, I think it was through there that I donated to my little cousin's classroom one time. Maybe you've done something similar?
> 
> No refund for me yet.



That's how it looks when I check the debit from my bank ASI*KICKSTARTER. If I log in here though:

https://payments.amazon.com/customer

That is where I can see the Amazon Transaction ID. Those are the numbers she is referencing in the lists of refunds she has posted. My transaction says:

TO: FollowMyTeacher.com
FROM: GoldenRule Gub'ment Name
FOR: Kickstarter.com

blah, blah, blah


----------



## Naveah2050 (Oct 30, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> ^That's odd. Both of my orders show up as ASI*KICKSTARTER COM 866 749 7545 WA. I also may know that followmyteacher site, I think it was through there that I donated to my little cousin's classroom one time. Maybe you've done something similar?  No refund for me yet.



No it's not - a simple google search shows that Kelechis day job is sales at follow my teacher.com. I would post it but it's on her LinkedIn site


----------



## Napp (Oct 30, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> That's how it looks when I check the debit from my bank ASI*KICKSTARTER. If I log in here though:
> 
> https://payments.amazon.com/customer
> 
> ...



I got this too


----------



## DivaDee62 (Oct 30, 2014)

My original payment and subsequent refund(in Sept) transactions were with Followmyteacher.com as well.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Oct 30, 2014)

To be honest, I first saw what she was selling from the first ever thread she started and I wasn't all that impressed. 

But sorry this happened to her. I don't know if she actually stole someone's idea or not but NJoy seems to have mentioned very early on that she knew the girl who originally patented this and Kelechi knew that girl too because the original owner shared the idea with her. So it seems more than just a coincidence. Sometimes I felt the posters on the board were going too hard on her, but then I would find myself altogether frustrated with the girl. The low quality videos. The fact that she only tested the product on ONE section of the hair? I mean...if you're trying to sell a product, do at least an entire back row so we can compare. And why did people have to beg to get a video type 4 hair? Hope everyone gets their money back.


----------



## Amarilles (Nov 4, 2014)

Today I received a refund for my first order, so I'm waiting on the refund for the second.

Does anyone know how Amazon Payments work though? It shows the refund, the status is "completed" but it reads $0.00 on the balance account. Shouldn't it read the amount refunded?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 4, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Today I received a refund for my first order, so I'm waiting on the refund for the second.
> 
> Does anyone know how Amazon Payments work though? It shows the refund, the status is "completed" but it reads $0.00 on the balance account. Shouldn't it read the amount refunded?



It showed up on my bank statement dated the day after the amazon payment posted. If you go look on your bank statement it should be there


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 4, 2014)

No refund for me yet. I've been checking the order #s in her updates to mine, and it looks like mine hasn't been sent in. Le Sigh...  Guess I have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Amarilles (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks Foxglove, will see if its posts tomorrow. I did go ahead and verify my account too, in case if that was part of the problem.

JC posted an update but it seems Kelechi hasn't returned her emails, and only disabled the shop portion of her site once JC warned her that she feels obligated to call her out as a scammer. http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/11/were-cwk-girls-straight-plates-scam.html

If we're getting refunds I don't get why they have to ignore her...I don't think Kelechi realizes how badly this will affect her business if she truly intends on eventually putting out a product.


----------



## GoldenRule (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't understand why the refunds are going out 20 at a time. Wtf? This will take well into the new year at this rate.


----------



## Soratachi (Nov 4, 2014)

Round #4

This is going to take long


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 4, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> I don't understand why the refunds are going out 20 at a time. Wtf? This will take well into the new year at this rate.



Maybe she used some of the money and this is the only way it makes sense for her financially.  This is all assumption.


----------



## Soratachi (Nov 17, 2014)

Both of my payments are on today mailing list. I'll check tomorrow my account.


18 November is the day the payment was credited.  

At least the money is being returned. Hope everyone gets their own money.


----------



## Jace032000 (Nov 21, 2014)

Have you all had the opportunity to read this? It was an article posted on the 19th of November stating what went down with the CWK plates AND why K. Bradley has been so quiet.  Just thought I'd share ... I'm not an investor (almost invested but glad I didn't) … but I have been monitoring this thread for a while...  

http://www.naturalhairrules.com/cwk-straight-plates-scam/


----------



## CaraWalker (Nov 21, 2014)

wow

so chick was a no good thief huh?


----------



## Jace032000 (Nov 21, 2014)

CaraWalker said:


> wow
> 
> so chick was a no good thief huh?



Are you talking about the article?  That's actually not what I gathered from reading that at all...


----------



## Nazaneen (Nov 21, 2014)

CaraWalker said:


> wow
> 
> so chick was a no good thief huh?



I don't think she's a thief...exactly. but I don't consider her an honest businesswoman either. Is there a gray area lol


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 21, 2014)

I didnt get thief out of that at all.


----------



## leleepop (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my email from Amazon with my refund today. I wish it would have worked out.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 4, 2014)

I got my refund.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

I wish it would have worked out too. Maybe she will come up with an alternative.


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2014)

I meant to post that I received my refund a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 4, 2014)

I had to contact  (send an email) to kickstarter and amazon because tge card I used for payment I no longer have. I need to know how I will receive my refund.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 4, 2014)

I have received my refund


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 4, 2014)

I got both refunds.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 4, 2014)

I received my refund about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 4, 2014)

No refund for me. Going by her updates, mine has not been requested yet.


----------



## GoldenRule (Dec 4, 2014)

Got mine last night. Don't despair.


----------



## Napp (Dec 4, 2014)

I still havent gotten mine


----------



## knbradley (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## knbradley (Dec 4, 2014)

Good evening ALL,

I wanted to take a moment to reach out and address your comments and concerns. I do not frequent the forums as often as I used to because I have found that addressing the constant false rumors and naysayers is a never ending battle; in the same token, there have been several CWK Girls supporters that originated from the LHCF and I want to make certain that the questions and concerns of those are addressed.

I would like to be clear and state that I absolutely did not steal the idea of the Straight Plates from another developer. My ideas are my own. The claims of ownership from an outside source are alleged and our attorney's are working to resolve the matter. As a business owner, I owed it to my family, my team, and my investors to do my due diligence. The decision to refund each and every investor was made because we did not feel it was fair for our investors to have to wait, with their investments in limbo, while the matter was addressed. Additionally, for legal reasons, I was initially advised not to conduct any interviews or make additional statements regarding the product. In the mist of it all, I made it a point to be upfront and honest with my investors. Furthermore, all updated information was and still is listed on all of our social media sites. Reports and articles that insinuate that our campaign was a scam were false and based on speculation and incomplete information. We have since spoken on record with several notable natural hair bloggers. Here are links:

http://www.naturalhairrules.com/cwk-straight-plates-scam/
http://trialsntresses.com/natural-hair/cwk-plates-founder-speaks-rumors


Since the TEMPORARY halt in production my team has initiated 300 refunds. As read on this thread, natural hair blogs, and our social media sites- several backers have received their refunds. Every dollar will be refunded. No exceptions. We are not by any means thieves. I can admit that we got ahead of the process and made some missteps along the way. Because myself and my team were thrusted into the spotlight after the Kickstarter campaign 500+ people witnessed our journey. I have learned to stop apologizing for every mistake and to instead use them as tidbits of wisdom that sharpen my business savvy. Although our first launch was not perfect, we ask that you understand that we are human. Our team is working very hard behind the scenes to make certain that each investment is protected. We are not a failed business, but instead, a growing one. We hear you! We will bring an innovative tool to the natural hair community.

I thank each and everyone of you for your investment and encouragement. My team and I do not take this for granted- we are grateful. I will check in to the LHCF for the remainder of the week. Please post in the thread or send a private message if my team and I can help in any way.

Best,

K.B


----------



## knbradley (Dec 4, 2014)

Napp said:


> I still havent gotten mine


Please send a private message with your first and last name. The CWK Girls team will look into your refund.


----------



## knbradley (Dec 4, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> No refund for me. Going by her updates, mine has not been requested yet.


Thank you for your patience. We are working to issue refunds as quickly and efficiently as possible. Do not hesitate to contact us if you have any further questions.

Be sure to follow our social media sites for up to the minute updates.


----------



## knbradley (Dec 4, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> Thanks Foxglove, will see if its posts tomorrow. I did go ahead and verify my account too, in case if that was part of the problem.
> 
> JC posted an update but it seems Kelechi hasn't returned her emails, and only disabled the shop portion of her site once JC warned her that she feels obligated to call her out as a scammer. http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/11/were-cwk-girls-straight-plates-scam.html
> 
> If we're getting refunds I don't get why they have to ignore her...I don't think Kelechi realizes how badly this will affect her business if she truly intends on eventually putting out a product.


Thank you for your support. Did your refund post? Please send a private message with your information if you have not. I will have my team look into this matter. 

Please note that article connected to the link is false. The author reached out to me during a period when the CWK Girls team was not at liberty to publicly conduct interviews. The article was based on incomplete information and speculation. While the CWK Girls team appreciates their initial support and wish that we could have had the early opportunity to provide them with factual information. Here are links to articles written by notable bloggers that had the opportunity to speak with myself and my team.

http://www.naturalhairrules.com/cwk-straight-plates-scam/
http://trialsntresses.com/natural-hair/cwk-plates-founder-speaks-rumors

Thank you again for your support!


----------



## knbradley (Dec 4, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> There are people in the FB group asking her how they will get a refund if they pre-ordered on the actual website and not through kickstarter....so there are people who have ordered and continue to order via the CWK website...just a matter of how many and how their money is currently being used...*And their question has gone unanswered.*


Good evening,

Thank you for your support. After placing a temporary halt on the CWK Straight Plates, we addressed each FB via private message. This allowed us an opportunity to gather the personal information needed to accurately answer each question. The questions that applied to all investors we answered within the post for all investors to read.

Do you have any questions that the CWK Girls team can address?


----------



## knbradley (Dec 4, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> She is setting allllll this up for when the money "Runs out" and she can't finish the refunds. Then she can point back to how she "tried to do the right thing" but cannot continue because the money is gone. That's why she keeps vocalizing herself as this Angel Do-Gooder...so it will be just that much easier to explain away why only a portion of customers received their funds back.
> 
> And I pointed out yesterday that she is STILL taking money and orders on her website which is the DEFINITION OF SCAM and also against FTC rules...


Thank you for keeping up with the CWK Girls campaign!

Please note that we have initiated over 250+ refunds. Several backers have publicly stated that they have received their funds. All funds will be refunded. While we worked to deactivate the site no purchases were made; therefore, there were no funds taken from here to repay investors. I believe that our current actions speak loudly and indicate that we are working hard to ensure that our investors are protected.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 4, 2014)

What is the date the campaign ended or is it still running?

kickstarter.com

_Can Kickstarter refund the money if a project is unable to fulfill?

No. Kickstarter doesn't issue refunds as transactions are between backers and creators directly. Creators receive all funds (less fees) soon after their campaign ends. Creators have the ability to refund backers through Amazon Payments (for US projects) and Kickstarter (for non-US projects).
____________________________________________________
_amazonpayments.com

*How Do I Issue Refunds?*

  Refunds are issued through the Amazon Payments portal at https://payments.amazon.com.


Log on to your Amazon Payments Account at https://payments.amazon.com.
From the Overview page, find the transaction you want, and click *Details.*
Click the Refund button. You can also enter a Partial Amount (for example, to refund just the shipping amount) and a  description for the refund. * You can issue refunds up to 60 days after the payment completed.*
 *If the payment was received more than 60 days prior and the Refund button is no longer available, please contact Amazon Payments support for assistance completing the refund*.


___________________________________________


I did't contribute but would have purchased the finished product.  In reading this information, it seems to me that the project manager is dragging her feet in hopes that the 60 days are passed and that there is no way to issue refunds.  It my hunch is wrong, then so be it.  I owe no explanations for speculations.  But this is inexcusable.  If I were Kelechi, I'd contact Amazon immediately to find a more expeditious way to handle the refunds and get all 500 of them out immediately.  5% fee from Kickstarter is on the project manager and should come out of her personal funds.


----------



## knbradley (Dec 4, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> What is the date the campaign ended or is it still running?
> 
> kickstarter.com
> 
> ...



The campaign was successfully funded in June. It is no longer running. We did not anticipate the patent issue to arise and were close to preparing for mass production. Because we are many months past the 60 days, we are tasked with manually submitting refund request to Amazon. As we have tried, there is no way to efficiently expedite the refund process.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 4, 2014)

knbradley said:


> The campaign was successfully funded in June. It is no longer running.



knbradley
Does that mean you got the full funding?  If so, why is it taking so long to refund the money?  Are you not using Amazon.com?  Do they limit refunds to 20 at a time/per day?  Could you  not step it up?


----------



## DivaDee62 (Dec 4, 2014)

knbradley said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Thank you for your support. After placing a temporary halt on the CWK Straight Plates, we addressed each FB via private message. This allowed us an opportunity to gather the personal information needed to accurately answer each question. The questions that applied to all investors we answered within the post for all investors to read.
> 
> Do you have any questions that the CWK Girls team can address?



Oh so now you want to come in here huffing and puffing? Girl please. Where were you when I was emailing for a MONTH to get my refund? The refund you promised me was already said and done but actually wasn't? Girl GTFOH trying to do damage control and control your message. You showed yourself and your weakness all throughout the campaign. Go run back to the FB group and let your family gas your head up about what a great businesswomen you are. You are pathetic, a liar, and a fraud. Period point blank. I will not cower from you or your Captain Save A ___ Caping fans on this board. No. No. and No. 

You don't want it from me. Take a breath. I suggest that you don't quote me, cause I will give you not what you want but what you need.


----------



## knbradley (Dec 5, 2014)

Please see above statement.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 5, 2014)

Silence???/  Hellloooooooo!   Anybody still out there????   I asked with respect.  Why is it taking so long if those are the deets on the Kickstart and Amazonpayments line?


Edit:  Sorry, just saw that.  OK.  So, it would seem to me that you would take off a day or two from your regular job and process those payments.  It should not take that long for  computer-literate staff.  What is the process outside the 60 days, then?  Could you not contact Amazon for their help or their bank?   I don't fully comprehend what is the issue that holds up the process, like, specifically.


----------



## knbradley (Dec 5, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> Oh so now you want to come in here huffing and puffing? Girl please. Where were you when I was emailing for a MONTH to get my refund? The refund you promised me was already said and done but actually wasn't? Girl GTFOH trying to do damage control and control your message. You showed yourself and your weakness all throughout the campaign. Go run back to the FB group and let your family gas your head up about what a great businesswomen you are. You are pathetic, a liar, and a fraud. Period point blank. I will not cower from you or your Captain Save A ___ Caping fans on this board. No. No. and No.
> 
> You don't want it from me. Take a breath. I suggest that you don't quote me, cause I will give you not what you want but what you need.


We hate that you had a negative experience. We are working to improve our methods for contact to ensure speedier customer service. 


 Thank you for your initial support.


----------



## knbradley (Dec 5, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Silence???/  Hellloooooooo!   Anybody still out there????   I asked with respect.  Why is it taking so long if those are the deets on the Kickstart and Amazonpayments line?
> 
> 
> Edit:  Sorry, just saw that.  OK.  So, it would seem to me that you would take off a day or two from your regular job and process those payments.  It should not take that long for  computer-literate staff.  What is the process outside the 60 days, then?  Could you not contact Amazon for their help or their bank?   I don't fully comprehend what is the issue that holds up the process, like, specifically.


We are tasked with manually submitting transactions numbers to Amazon. We have toyed with the process and attempted to refund a larger number. When doing this we found that some transactions were not processed. We would then have to go back and resubmit the request. In submitting 20 at a time we can effectively manage and track each transaction. This also allows us an opportunity to offer a higher level of customer service to our investors as they too are able to track their refund based on our individual request. If they then have any questions or do not receive the stated refund we can address it before the next scheduled grouping. This is the submission process per Amazon.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 5, 2014)

Y'all are being nasty for no reason. I'm glad she has her receipts. Literally.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 5, 2014)

knbradley said:


> We are tasked with manually submitting transactions numbers to Amazon. We have toyed with the process and attempted to refund a larger number. *When doing this we found that some transactions were not processed. We would then have to go back and resubmit the request. In submitting 20 at a time we can effectively manage and track each transaction. *This also allows us an opportunity to offer a higher level of customer service to our investors as they too are able to track their refund based on our individual request. If they then have any questions or do not receive the stated refund we can address it before the next scheduled grouping. This is the submission process per Amazon.





Amazon, as big a corporation and tech as they are, can't process more than 20 transactions at a time and people are waiting one month and beyond for their refunds?  It's all electronic...it hits the banks and they will see it online.  Maybe there were errors in submitting on your part?  If they do 20 at a time, make several batches of 20, keep a spread sheet with the proper identifiable info and go from there.  It's nothing to process data 100's daily.  Unless they tell you that they can only process refunds up to 20 daily, then there is no excuse but to take the time to do it.  This is your responsibility and these good people made a faith effort to help you achieve your goals as a black entrepreneur.    It were me as a backer, I'd call Amazon and see about getting my money.

@SuchaLady

There's no "y'all are being nasty for no reason" in my posts.  I am business-oriented and want the deets - the specific deets.  I think people should be given the truth and I am respectful.  However, being respectful doesn't equate to platitudes etc.  FACTS.  Saves time and energy.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 5, 2014)

^oh........


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh....what?  Factual information can be requested.  I didn't curse her nor call her out of her name.  I"m calling Amazon.com tomorrow and will get information first-hand on how these transactions are done manually and hopefully, they can explain what any hold-ups would be.  I know that someone out there will thank me.  I don't need it, but this is important, even for the entrepreneur.  I'm sure this has been an exhausting experience but it is the nature of money and services.  In order to move forward, you need a thick skin to take advice, provide answers and to make amends.  There is no sugar-coating of this.  Take it like a man, shake hands, comply and git 'er done.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Dec 5, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Amazon, as big a corporation and tech as they are, can't process more than 20 transactions at a time and people are waiting one month and beyond for their refunds?  It's all electronic...it hits the banks and they will see it online.  Maybe there were errors in submitting on your part?  If they do 20 at a time, make several batches of 20, keep a spread sheet with the proper identifiable info and go from there.  It's nothing to process data 100's daily.  Unless they tell you that they can only process refunds up to 20 daily, then there is no excuse but to take the time to do it.  This is your responsibility and these good people made a faith effort to help you achieve your goals as a black entrepreneur.    It were me as a backer, I'd call Amazon and see about getting my money.
> 
> @SuchaLady
> 
> There's no "y'all are being nasty for no reason" in my posts.  I am business-oriented and want the deets - the specific deets.  I think people should be given the truth and I am respectful.  However, being respectful doesn't equate to platitudes etc.  FACTS.  Saves time and energy.



You're coming in here with common sense and logic when the audience you are directing your message to has NEITHER. She up in the thread calling bloggers liars and such...like after months of no communications & ignoring backers who were trying to reach someone ANYONE in her camp... people are just gonna readily jump back on the bandwagon? 

Either she is really is this obtuse or she is trying to get it "crunk" up in the thread in hopes that it will be deleted...with this thread deleted, there goes the biggest and longest running history of her failed campaign. Poof no more LHCF thread on any CWK goggle searches...


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 5, 2014)

DivaDee62 said:


> You're coming in here with common sense and logic when the audience you are directing your message to has NEITHER. She up in the thread calling bloggers liars and such...like after months of no communications & ignoring backers who were trying to reach someone ANYONE in her camp... people are just gonna readily jump back on the bandwagon?
> 
> Either she is really is this obtuse or she is trying to get it "crunk" up in the thread in hopes that it will be deleted...with this thread deleted, there goes the biggest and longest running history of her failed campaign. Poof no more LHCF thread on any CWK goggle searches...




That is sad.  I considered funding it.    Can people file a class action against this...but then again, Kickstarter doesn't refund?  Small claims  court?  But out-of-state?  If I'm able to get through to Amazon, I'll come back and relay what I learned.  Seriously, I can read through these business communication templates.  Just do the manual transactions.  I wouldn't even be on LHCF...but on the refunds, unless all that info was lost or thrown away.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 5, 2014)

JaneBond007 What exactly is your problem? (not in a confrontational way, like I for real want to help you find answers if she has posted them somewhere!


----------



## DivaDee62 (Dec 5, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> That is sad.  I considered funding it.    Can people file a class action against this?  If I'm able to get through to Amazon, I'll come back and relay what I learned.



Be glad that you didn't or you would have been in the first wave of us fighting for months to get a refund that SHE offered or you would be in the 2nd wave now...desperately waiting even more months to see a refund. Amazon may or may not talk to you. When I tried escalating to Amazon Payments when she was ignoring my emails and messages for weeks, Amazon told me nope, they won't handle disputes related to Kickstarter. Only after I got kickstarter involved did she finally respond and submit my refund. That was a full month of constant requests for communication and updates. 

The fact that she set her "mouth" to say that TheNaturalHaven's blog article is false speaks to her dishonesty or delusion. I'm not sure which it is... probably 75% of the first and 25% of the second.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't know where the specific responses to my questions are posted "elsewhere."  What is wrong in asking for the truth?  People have a problem and they are seemingly getting no satisfying answers.  Business is business.  I'd like to know what specifically is holding up things on Amazon's end.  She's making it sound like manual transactions are done via snail mail and that old charge card press.  I sound matter-of-fact...don't take alarm.  I'm just want the information.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 5, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> I don't know where the specific responses to my questions are posted "elsewhere."  What is wrong in asking for the truth?  People have a problem and they are seemingly getting no satisfying answers.  Business is business.  I'd like to know what specifically is holding up things on Amazon's end.  She's making it sound like manual transactions are done via snail mail and that old charge card press.  I sound matter-of-fact...don't take alarm.  I'm just want the information.



There is nothing wrong with asking. She claims that it is easier for them to track refunds if they do them 20 at a time.... why don't you just accept that? It is easier to send a list of 529 people to amazon, but she has been religiously doing them 20 at a time if you have been keeping track of the emails... I have cos I donated.... 

Why did she take so long to refund people since it got funded in june? Because she was supposed to ship august/september.... until she got hit with this patent issue and after stalling for a while, is refunding all 529 backers their money... even though  a good chunk of it had been spent of moulds and manufacturing etc 

There are MANY things she could have handled better especially communicating with people... but the fact that she is refunding everyone their money, majority have gotten it back, is proof that at least, she is not a thief.... 

It's a very messed up situation, but this is someone's dreams literally in flames... y'all dont kick the sister too hard as she is down already...


----------



## knbradley (Dec 5, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> That is sad.  I considered funding it.    Can people file a class action against this...but then again, Kickstarter doesn't refund?  Small claims  court?  But out-of-state?  If I'm able to get through to Amazon, I'll come back and relay what I learned.  Seriously, I can read through these business communication templates.  Just do the manual transactions.  I wouldn't even be on LHCF...but on the refunds, unless all that info was lost or thrown away.


I am uncertain why our investors would file a claim against us when it is evident that our investors are receiving their full refunds. Nonetheless, we have no problems addressing the concerns of our audience.

As stated, we are issuing refunds 20 at a time because it has proven to be the most efficient way to ensure that each refund is processed. Additionally, it allows our investors a way to keep track of the process and receive higher levels of customer service. We have consulted with Amazon. After the 60 days, the process is a manual and all transaction must be submitted as such. While you may have other ideas and proposed methods, this has proven to be the best process for the involved parties. We have been transparent throughout the refund process. You are more than welcome to investigate any matter that you see fit. 

We thank you for inquiring about a concern that you believed the forum would have like to have had addressed. We have answered your question fully.

Best


----------



## HairNinja (Dec 5, 2014)

I got my refund thanks! I would rather get some plates. Work out the kinks and put a product on the shelves. I would still buy.


----------



## GoldenRule (Dec 5, 2014)

It's been stated before that the refunds are not a legal obligation... It appears that more than half of the investors have been refunded (myself among them). I am grateful to have received the funds back. The process is painstakingly slow but it does seem to be working and actively progressing. Those of us that have been refunded have been made whole -- nothing gained, nothing lost. It makes little sense at this point to antagonize Ms. Bradley or her Company and jeopardize the refund process for those who have NOT received their funds yet. I do not think anyone predicted her return to the thread but now that she is here...chillax and let the nice lady handle her business, particularly if you have no skin in the game :wink2: The holidays are upon us and I'm sure those remaining refunds are eagerly anticipated.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have followed from the beginning.  I was going to invest,  but wanted to see the plates work on 4b hair and see some after production real life reviews.  

The whole thing is sad.  Black women fighting about whose ideas these plates were...meanwhile some non black person is probably out there making patentable "improvements"  to the original design and will take their stake in this 9 billion dollar industry.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## knbradley (Dec 5, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> I got my refund thanks! I would rather get some plates. Work out the kinks and put a product on the shelves. I would still buy.


Thank you for your support! The CWK Girls team is working behind the scenes to navigate and resolve the legal matters. We are not going to stop working towards our goal to bring a innovative hair tool to the market. Us naturals deserve awesome!


----------



## knbradley (Dec 5, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> It's been stated before that the refunds are not a legal obligation... It appears that more than half of the investors have been refunded (myself among them). I am grateful to have received the funds back. The process is painstakingly slow but it does seem to be working and actively progressing. Those of us that have been refunded have been made whole -- nothing gained, nothing lost. It makes little sense at this point to antagonize Ms. Bradley or her Company and jeopardize the refund process for those who have NOT received their funds yet. I do not think anyone predicted her return to the thread but now that she is here...chillax and let the nice lady handle her business, particularly if you have no skin in the game :wink2: The holidays are upon us and I'm sure those remaining refunds are eagerly anticipated.


We are glad to hear that you have received your refund! Thank you for your initial investment!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

HairNinja said:


> I got my refund thanks! I would rather get some plates. Work out the kinks and put a product on the shelves. I would still buy.



I agree with this. So I am looking forward to the kinks being worked out and seeing the product. Wishing you the best Ms. Bradley


----------



## Amarilles (Dec 5, 2014)

Us black women can sure roll with a punch.

LHCF can of course be found when it's needed for publicity, advice and for damage control but not when we had questions and concerns? Absolutely zero has been said that couldn't have been said before as no information has actually been disclosed? Nothing that would be compromising to the company or its legal issues, so why come in here now? 

knbradley TheNaturalHaven's article isn't false, she stated the events as they simply occured. She did not call you a scammer, even warned the readers on a comment speculating on things she couldn't verify. She simply posed 3 questions (which were never answered) so do please indicate where she's mistaken?


----------



## Naveah2050 (Dec 5, 2014)

JudithO said:


> JaneBond007 What exactly is your problem? (not in a confrontational way, like I for real want to help you find answers if she has posted them somewhere!



Not everyone has their refund, I am sure those that do not appreciate having someone like JaneBond007 on the case. It's a shame the communication on this wasn't handled better but better late than never I guess as long as people get their money back.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 5, 2014)

GoldenRule said:


> It's been stated before that the refunds are not a legal obligation... It appears that more than half of the investors have been refunded (myself among them). I am grateful to have received the funds back. The process is painstakingly slow but it does seem to be working and actively progressing. Those of us that have been refunded have been made whole -- nothing gained, nothing lost. It makes little sense at this point to antagonize Ms. Bradley or her Company and *jeopardize the refund process for those who have NOT received their funds yet. *I do not think anyone predicted her return to the thread but now that she is here...chillax and let the nice lady handle her business, particularly if you have no skin in the game :wink2: *The holidays are upon us and I'm sure those remaining refunds are eagerly anticipated*.




Business people who cannot provide direct, clear and complete answers are probably those who should take a small business refresher course or bow out for a time.  People ask questions all the time about your product and services, particularly if there arises a problem and if you are totally honest, you provide them fully and expeditiously.  Now, how questioning would possibly jeopardize the refund process is telling and beyond me.  A sucker is born every single day - skin in the game or no skin in the game.  Good faith effort is prime, just like the money of the backers who didn't intend to lose their investments.  I hope and pray KBradley steps up to the plate rather than leaving the processing to her "staff."  Besides, this is PUBLIC information and people have a right to know, especially since some of their money is still in her pocket.  You wouldn't let Target keep your money.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 5, 2014)

knbradley said:


> *You are more than welcome to investigate any matter that you see fit. *
> 
> We thank you for inquiring about a concern that you believed the forum would have like to have had addressed. *We have answered your question fully.
> *
> Best




Of course I am since this is public information.  You publicly asked for support, then publicly be transparent on the "manual transmission" hold-up.   P2P or Pop Money from where those monies are held in  your account and call it a day.  Easy as pie.  As per the second emboldened, I'll glean through this thread again but stating "manual transmission" tells me nothing much.  

The reason this all bothers me are the circular communications.  I'm in a position to acquire a business and I would NEVER treat any clients, esp. investors this way.  You have to have enough capital for the unforseen problems.  In my community, this is social death you won't outlive, pretty much.  Good luck, honey.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 5, 2014)

^^^ You've done your part?


----------



## DivaDee62 (Dec 5, 2014)

Soooooo if people in this thread keep asking questions and being "negative" Keleechi and CWK are gonna get revenge by not refunding the remaining customers?? Wow....if you think you are supporting her by saying and implying this..you are actually making things worse and confirming what people have said in this thread. Hilarious. Absolutely Hilarious. But we should support her vocally or be quiet because these are her dreams...even though she might get mad and take her toys home.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ignorance is bliss.  ^^^  Yeah, I edited...she just won't get it and neither will you.  I simplified it.


----------



## RocStar (Dec 5, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Of course I am since this is public information.  You publicly asked for support, then publicly be transparent on the "manual transmission" hold-up.   P2P or Pop Money from where those monies are held in  your account and call it a day.  Easy as pie.  As per the second emboldened, I'll glean through this thread again but stating "manual transmission" tells me nothing much.
> 
> The reason this all bothers me are the circular communications.  I'm in a position to acquire a business and I would NEVER treat any clients, esp. investors this way.  You have to have enough capital for the unforseen problems.  In my community, this is social death you won't outlive, pretty much.  Good luck, honey.



You are doing *waaaayyyy* to much.  Like, get over yourself.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a business degree and I'm working on a MBA so no ignorance this way. You would be laughed out of a serious business meeting. If this is what you called getting stuff done, I have no choice but to assume that you sign checks in crayon. You have literally accomplished nothing in here but type out several long diatribes.  




JaneBond007 said:


> Ignorance is bliss.  ^^^  Yeah, I edited...she just won't get it and neither will you.  I simplified it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

I agree with both sides of this debate y'all are having. You live and you learn and keep pushing through. The problem has been or is currently being corrected. There are things that definitely could have been done differently, however I'm sure @kbradly is aware of these things/issues and knows what she is to do and how to handle these situations in the future. Lifes lesson learned and from the beginning she has taken any and everyone's advice which I'm sure is greatly appreciated.

Eta- oops I meant knbradley


----------



## lux10023 (Dec 5, 2014)

ditto

and furthermore--even large corp big brands have to grant refunds for items or services--why are people going so hard on homegirl--she had a great idea it didn't pan all the way out--so be it..****!!! is she doomed to h3ll..no...

were the straight plates $100 because ppl are going hard on the refund as if they spent hundredssss of dollar..do ppl want her blood? like really?

have you ever waited on a refund from a big brand it takes time as well...

knbradley

if you are reading this ish happens i get it--wish you well in your business endeavors--you had a great idea!!!!







GoldenRule said:


> It's been stated before that the refunds are not a legal obligation... It appears that more than half of the investors have been refunded (myself among them). I am grateful to have received the funds back. The process is painstakingly slow but it does seem to be working and actively progressing. Those of us that have been refunded have been made whole -- nothing gained, nothing lost. It makes little sense at this point to antagonize Ms. Bradley or her Company and jeopardize the refund process for those who have NOT received their funds yet. I do not think anyone predicted her return to the thread but now that she is here...chillax and let the nice lady handle her business, particularly if you have no skin in the game :wink2: The holidays are upon us and I'm sure those remaining refunds are eagerly anticipated.


----------



## knbradley (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you to all that have posted or sent private messages. We want to make certain that we answer all questions relevant to the CWK Girls brand. We have clearly addressed any concerns regarding the refund process as well as questions regarding our efforts to improve customer service.

If you feel you were overlooked, feel free to send a private message to ensure that you are serviced.

Thank you for the support.

Best


----------



## knbradley (Dec 7, 2014)

Good morning LHCF users,

Thank you again to those of you that have presented your questions and concerns. We hear you. We have offered personal service to those of you who have inboxed us for various reasons. We will continue to serve you. Refund request will continue to be submitted each week. Please be sure to check the submission list for your transaction number. 

Our team is growing and we are working to get things done effectively and efficiently. Thank you all for the feedback whether it be positive, constructive, or negative. Realistically, you learn and grow from it all. When starting the CWK Girls brand, my greatest and most important goal was to unite and empower women. I have always felt that there were enough people imposing their negative thoughts and limitations on us that we ourselves did not have to add to it. Yet, instead of counteracting those limitations and offering a true depiction of ourselves, often times in our community, we opt for the "crab in the barrel" mentality. As women we are beyond powerful. We have an abundance of knowledge, connections, savvy, and hustle. Truth be told, there is space for all of us to find our niche and be successful. 

With that, we would like to encourage each of you as you begin or move forward with your endeavors. Bringing your ideas forward for the world to share in is evidence of your courage and strength. We again thank you for your engagement, feedback, and support. The CWK Girls team is humbled by our beginnings and excited about the progress that we have made. 

We are here if needed.

**Edited**


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone see the updates?


----------



## GoldenRule (Dec 26, 2014)

That new product looks interesting. I like the little curler on the end. I guess that got them around the patent issue. I hope this one goes well for her.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Dec 26, 2014)

Ooh. I've just seen the updates on kinky hair.  I'm interested but I'm still not sure. It all looks time consuming for me but I do like the results. I'll keep an eye out on the reviews.

saying that,  maybe she should send some to natural hair youtubers to review them.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone have a link to update?? Thanks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2014)

What update?  Did y'all get an email or something?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 26, 2014)

It was on her fb page I believe.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What update?  Did y'all get an email or something?




She is selling the product on her website. Only 500 are available. She has info posted on her instagram.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> She is selling the product on her website. Only 500 are available. She has info posted on her instagram.



Thanks! whats the gram name?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 26, 2014)

This looks very promising...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2014)

Found it...


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok so did any of you kick starters who didn't get refunds  receive her new product since the old product was canned?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 27, 2014)

Kickstart supporter here. Just received a refund so...I guess...okay then.


----------



## Amarilles (Dec 27, 2014)

ManeStreet said:


> Ok so did any of you kick starters who didn't get refunds  receive her new product since the old product was canned?


No, she's offering those who have to wait to late January a discount on the new product. I'm not particularly interested though.

If I ever purchase from this bunch again it would be much later, once they're better experienced, have proper videos and have shown to simply be reliable. It still remains to be seen, in my opinion.


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Jan 5, 2015)

So after seeing all the latest activity on the CWK Girls Instagram page (www.http://instagram.com/cwk_girls) last night, I proceeded to the website and saw that the plates and more are actually being sold now. Maybe I missed the announcement on LHCF or something. There are videos and tons of pictures. I am just in shock and needed to share this with someone. Take a look for yourselves!  erplexed

http://www.cwkgirls.com/wedding-day/

P.S. I'll stick to my TRUSTY Hourglass Rollers for now.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not interested in straightening my hair anymore so I'm glad I got my refund. I won't be purchasing the plates either.


----------



## Napp (Jan 6, 2015)

I got a refund weeks ago. I forgot to post.


----------



## Beany (Jan 11, 2015)

I ordered the relaunched plates and tried them out yesterday. 

Pros:

Very lightweight

Decreased drying time. I sat under the dryer for about 35-40 minutes and my hair was only slightly damp in a few places (I have low porosity hair, which takes forever to dry usually)

Stretched my hair pretty good. I have natural 4b/c hair and it was what I imagine a blow out would look like (I've never had a blow out on my natural hair) I didn't take pics because I'm 33 weeks pregnant and HUGE lololol. Next time I use them I'll take pics though, I promise.

VERY easy to use (even if you're not so good with roller sets like myself)

Cons:

Not very sturdy, 3 of the little purple plates broke while attaching to the black plates

Not nearly enough plates in one set for anyone with hair longer than SL (I do plan to order 2 more sets)

Products used (if that matters to anyone): PBN MMM and QB Honeybush gel (discontinued). 

Notes: I didn't smooth my hair onto the plates like instructed because I just couldn't be bothered to look for my combs (I seriously look and feel every bit of this pregnancy). Next time I use them (once I get more plates) I will do as instructed and smooth it out. I still got decent results just using my hands to smooth.

Bottom line: I like them.


----------



## likeacharm (Jan 11, 2015)

Beany said:


> I ordered the relaunched plates and tried them out yesterday.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



Why did I have to come in here? Now I'm itching to order these eventhough I've already exceeded my beauty budget for the month . Thanks for the review.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 11, 2015)

Beany, how long did it take to install the plates? 

I'm low po too. I've given up on all wet sets because of the drying time but if these dry faster...


----------



## Beany (Jan 11, 2015)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Beany, how long did it take to install the plates?
> 
> I'm low po too. I've given up on all wet sets because of the dying time but if these dry faster...



I don't  remember exactly how long it took, but my arms weren't hurting when I finished  (unlike my roller set attempts). Keep in mind I didn't follow "instructions" (smoothing hair on plates), it would probably take longer doing it the "right" way.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 12, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm happy that I canceled my order, before the campaign was over!
> 
> I  all of the ladies that invested receive a refund!
> 
> Y'all ran off nakialovesshoes and HanaKuroi from the board!   In addition, they both have black eyes from this mess.  However, both ladies were correct,



MileHighDiva - I wasn't ran off. I'm used to the LHCF drama. I said what I had to say to the owner of that thread. Was I surprised that people chimed in? Of course not. Am I surprised that this ended this way? Of course not. However, I thought I heard that CWK refunded all investors' monies & has a new product out. I could be wrong though. Thanks for thinking of me...


----------



## LBoogie85 (Jan 12, 2015)

I ordered the relaunched plates as well and used them for the first time yesterday. My experience was very similar to Beany. I have shoulder length hair and I used nearly all the plates, so anyone with APL+ hair would need at least two sets. I installed the plates and sat under my hooded dryer for about 20 minutes. My hair was completely dry (I have high porosity hair) and the results were like a really good blowout. I probably could get better results if I use setting lotion and a brush and make smaller sections, but I need to order more plates. I also broke two of the purple plates while installing.

Overall, I'm happy with the plates and will purchase another set.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 12, 2015)

Well now my interest has shot back up. Any chance for some pics?


----------



## HappyHairJourney (Jan 15, 2015)

imaginary said:


> Well now my interest has shot back up. Any chance for some pics?



I actually took some pics of me using them on IG. I also posted a short video showing the results. My IG name is the same as my lhcf name.  

They stretch the curls very well. I didn't use setting lotion or sit under a dryer. Although, I do think that next time I will, just to see how straight it can get. But with my APL hair, I have to order another set.

BUT I recently got an email from them to take a survey on what I thought of the product. In return, they are giving a 50% discount (from the first 500 purchasers). I hope I read that correctly. Lemme go check. *runs to check*


----------



## HappyHairJourney (Jan 15, 2015)

Yup! 
"E-500 Members that submit a completed feedback form will receive a 50% discount on the next SSS Styling System tool of their choice. "

Heyyyyy. *funky chicken dance*


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 18, 2015)

They featuring them on blackhairinformation.com they actually got someone with kinky hair.  They also show you what a full head looks like


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Lilmama1011, do you have a link to the feature? I can't seem to find it on the mobile website.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 18, 2015)

http://community.blackhairinformati...irstyles/cwk-plates-look-like-full-head-hair/

https://www.facebook.com/blackhairinformation?pnref=story
This is the video on their Facebook page ^^^


----------



## Beany (Feb 3, 2015)

I ordered my 2nd set of plates late thursday/early friday morning and i received my package Monday. I was surprised it arrived so quickly. I plan to order at least 1 more set.

I wish I could say I was going to set my hair soon, but idk. 36 weeks pregnant and I just don't have the energy to do much of anything to my hair.


----------



## Beany (Aug 6, 2015)

Bump @yodie

My review was on jan 11th


----------



## leleepop (Aug 6, 2015)

Beany said:


> Bump @yodie
> 
> My review was on jan 11th


What's the link to the plates? got it


----------



## Jace032000 (Sep 3, 2015)

So....I've been locked out of the site after the upgrade for what seems like FOREVER!!!   Whatever happened to these?  Did they work for anyone??


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 7, 2015)

Jace032000 said:


> So....I've been locked out of the site after the upgrade for what seems like FOREVER!!!   Whatever happened to these?  Did they work for anyone??



@Jace032000 
Someone did a review on them. http://relaxedthairapy.com/cwk-sss-plates-review/


----------

